#ayatana 2009-03-13
<MacSlow> morning folks
<kwwii> w00t
<bratsche> werd
<MacSlow> yo
<MacSlow> indeed
<tedg> Folks, this isn't #hiphop ;)
<kwwii> so watcha, watcha, watcha want?
#ayatana 2010-03-15
<jpetersen> hey
<kitallis> hi :)
<vish> kitallis: hi.. you need to ask Mac_Slow ;)
<kitallis> vish, yeah, i know :)
<jpetersen> I am offline for some hours, will be back later
<jpetersen> hi tedg
<tedg> Good morning jpetersen
<jpetersen> tedg, there is a patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/528527 in the linked branch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528527 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "should respect the gtk "always-show-image" property (affects: 2)" [Low,In progress]
<tedg> jpetersen: Sweet, I'll look at that.
<jpetersen> tedg, thanks, i am just going to be away, will be back later
<jcastro> seb128: fyi Nafai will be in and out today due to some doctor appointments
<seb128> jcastro, ok
<seb128> hey jcastro
<jcastro> qense: I think someone still needs to connect the monochrome icons in banshee.
<jcastro> wrt. your question this weekend
<qense> jcastro: It turned out that the wrong icon name was used for the monochrome icon.
<qense> jcastro: Banshee's icon name is media-player-banshee, so the applet looks for media-player-banshee-panel, logically it can't find banshee-panel that way.
<jcastro> ah excellent, so now all we need is the app indicator and we're all set. :D
<qense> jcastro: indeed
<jcastro> qense: does that icon thing have a bug, is hyperair aware?
<qense> jcastro: dashua brought it up and warned vish who warned me. I sent the problem back to vish since he manages the icons in humanity-icon-theme, which is where the fault lies.
<qense> the icon name needs to be changed there
<jcastro> oh ok, just making sure someone's on it!
<jcastro> vish is very thorough though so we're good. :D
<qense> yeah, it will turn out richt
<vish> ;)
<vish> jcastro: Bug 538725 , i wasnt sure if seb128 would do an update for this renaming , if he is free we can push it today ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538725 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Banshee monochrome icon needs renaming (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538725
<seb128> vish, no, that can wait after beta
<seb128> banshee is not used in the default installation
<vish> yeah, my thoughts too :)
<seb128> and it's only a minor graphical issue
<seb128> jcastro, the bluetooth applet icon issue has been fixed by jpetersen, fix in bzr and uploaded to lucid for beta if they accept it now
<seb128> jcastro, it looks slick without those 2 icons ;-)
<kitallis> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg01012.html
<kitallis> MacSlow|errand ^
<kitallis> vish ^
<vish> kitallis: 2 - is forbidden ;)  notify-osd allows click-thorough 
<kitallis> yeah, i know
<kitallis> just a thought
<vish> kitallis: for more ideas , have a look at brainstorm and wishlist bug reports on launchpad
<vish> kitallis: for notify-osd  , MacSlow is the main guy you need to be talking to and mpt who controls the design
<vish> s/controls/specifies
<kitallis> yeah, well, i just put it up there
<kitallis> i doubt design manipulations in a gsoc project
<kitallis> cause, well it takes a lotta time and planning
<kitallis> but, don't we all need a little configuration ability
<jcastro> seb128: I knew they would look better without the icons!
<seb128> ;-)
<MacSlow> kitallis, I know and read this... but I'm not the once deciding about that sort of thing.
<MacSlow> kitallis, do you know the reasoning behind notify-osd being _not_ customizable? Just wondering about the scope of your initial research
<kitallis> MacSlow: probably because apps may have different configurations?
<MacSlow> kitallis, no... first notifications are just that... notifications (no full dialogs), second... defaults should be so well chosen that the majority of users don't feel the need to be changing them, third every configuration option add code-paths that neede to be covered by test (automated ones and test be users actually using them)
<MacSlow> "just add this option, it's not much work" has the very nasty potential to cause code-paths that may rot and quickly become unmaintained... we want to avoid that... also a kind of anti-bloat-ware attitude :)
<davidbarth> kitallis: hi
<MacSlow> kitallis, I don't want to go into further detail as all of this is either stated on the spec or has been discussed already in the ayatana-list
<kitallis> well, a "defaults should be so well chosen" doesn't seem like the best approach either?
<davidbarth> kitallis: i think you're proposed gsoc project is actually going in the opposite direction of what i think our design team was going to
<davidbarth> ie, not having user settings at all
<kitallis> well, i just figured that, because me, i find hard coded defaults kinda annoying 
<davidbarth> and that's mostly by design
<MacSlow> kitallis, notify-osd is OpenSource... you can go ahead and create a fork for you own needs... and then let community-popularity decide :)
<davidbarth> the idea at the start is that notifications should be so basic to the interface, that just one version would be needed
<MacSlow> kitallis, I am not sure why you made this into a GSoC-propsal
<davidbarth> and if that doesn't work in certain circumstances, to change apps or adopt a different approach, instead of going "oh well, i'll add an option then"
<davidbarth> it may sound a bit surprising at first
<kitallis> i obviously didn't know about the strong devotion for that strict design rules
<MacSlow> kitallis, that's the beauty of OpenSource... if you don't like something... change it... I do that with a couple of tools, libraries I use myself
<kitallis> and defaults
<davidbarth> kitallis: no worries
<kitallis> oh, well
<MacSlow> kitallis, np... just grab the code and hack away
<kitallis> i'll just dump the gsoc idea atleast.
<davidbarth> kitallis: but that's been a topic of discussions quite a few times on the list
<davidbarth> kitallis: i think there are other ubuntu project that you could help with
<davidbarth> kitallis: projects
<davidbarth> kitallis: for the desktop aspects we're working on, you really want to check opportunities with mpt on the design team
<kitallis> i really love the OSD
<davidbarth> kitallis: hey ;) thanks
<kitallis> see, that.
<kitallis> i just wish i could change that irssi ping notif up there :P
<MacSlow> kitallis, irssi? What's that?
<kitallis> IRC client?
<MacSlow> kitallis, irssi pushes a notification if you've been addressed on an IRC-channel?!
<MacSlow> kitallis, that sounds rather like a candicate to get support for the messaging-menu
<kitallis> yeah, it's just a little perl script
<kitallis> it's not officially supported if i'm not wrong
<MacSlow> kitallis, this really feels like it should integrate with the messaging-menu instead of directly pushing a notification via libnotify
<MacSlow> kitallis, tedg will gladly point you to the right document-pages on the wiki, if you're interested in this
<kitallis> yeah, sure.
<kitallis> wait, just a second, i was eating dinner all this while, kinda immobile :P
<tedg> kitallis: MacSlow: Yeah the problem with libindicate is that it requires the process to keep running, while libnotify is more "fire and forget"
<tedg> So for things like irssi it can't just be a triggered perl script.
<MacSlow> tedg, ah... right... forgot that detail for a bit.
#ayatana 2010-03-16
<RAOF> What's the right behaviour for an image editor if someone deletes the image while it's being edited?
<seb128> jcastro, jpetersen, Nafai: hey
<Nafai> Good morning
<seb128> hey Nafai
<seb128> how are you?
<Nafai> Not bad
<Nafai> Sorry about yesterday, got filled up :(
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> np
<seb128> I've added some extra bugs to your list today
<seb128> those should be all quite easy
<seb128> it's mainly making sure notifications don't use actions
<Nafai> okay, cool
<Nafai> I should finish up the ones I have this morning
<Nafai> and then get to those
<seb128> excellent
<jcastro> kwwii: is there a bug # for the tomboy monochrome icon?
<kwwii> jcastro: think so, cannot remember the #
<jcastro> ok I'll chase it down
<seb128> jcastro, it's on ubuntu-mono I think
<seb128> jcastro, there is not so many bugs with tomboy in the title there ;-)
<jcastro> seb128: ok I was just wondering if we had someone assigned to fix it for tomboy
<jcastro> seb128: I don't see a tomboy bug in ubuntu-mono
<seb128> jcastro, look on tomboy then, I bet it has been reassigned
<seb128> just look for monochrome in the bug title
<vish> jcastro: Bug #531533
<ubot4> vish: Bug 531533 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/531533 is private
 * vish taps ubot4 
<jcastro> thanks!
<ia> hello. I have a question about pygtk, gnome applets development and some indicator-applet-session behavior. Maybe this wrong place for such question (sorry, if so), but I know, that a lot gtk hackers here, so i will be very appreciate for any clues. So, here snippet with simple applet - http://paste.ubuntu.com/396240 ; here screenshot with menu popup behavior - http://yfrog.com/6wgtkmenup . The question is - how to make menu popups under gnome panel (like it does
<ia>  in indicator-applet-session), but not above it? (I've looked through sources of indicator-applet-session, but I don't know C very well, so I haven't found the answer there)
<jcastro> oh nice work getting that upstream!
<seb128> jcastro, kenvandine: you use empathy with facebook?
<kenvandine> seb128, i do
<seb128> kenvandine, did you notice bug #520115?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520115 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Notification of contact's connection (affects: 1)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520115
<jcastro> I can, but I don't keep it on usually
<seb128> ie wrong osd photo being shown when 2 contacts connect at the same time
<kenvandine> seb128, interesting
<kenvandine> seb128, that is probably because of append in notify-osd
<kenvandine> i would think it would change the text not the image if anything
<kenvandine> i don't see that, i have login/off notifications turned off
<seb128> kenvandine, empathy is not using append is it?
<kenvandine> it is
<kenvandine> but it seems to work well for IMs
<seb128> hum
<jcastro> I will turn it on and see if I notice it
<seb128> kenvandine, what is bug #408294 about then?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408294 in empathy (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Notifications do not merge when coming from the same contact (affects: 3)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408294
<kenvandine> seb128, that must be a dupe
<seb128> kenvandine, is that fixed in lucid then? or something different?
<kenvandine> i did it under bug #476662
<kenvandine> i fixed it on dec 7
<seb128> the facebook bug is from one week ago
<seb128> jcastro, thanks for testing ;-)
<jcastro> it shouldn't take me long to find it
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm trying to figure if notify-osd or empathy is buggy there
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... it might not handle merge/append well for login events
<seb128> kenvandine, it being empathy?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> kenvandine, btw can you try to get https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607446 updated?
<ubot4> Gnome bug 607446 in Notifications "Support the append hint for notifications" [Enhancement,New]
<kenvandine> yeah, i was just reading that
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> i'll take the facebook bug there too
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Nafai, have you started looking at bug #408294 which I assigned to you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408294 in empathy (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Notifications do not merge when coming from the same contact (affects: 3)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408294
<seb128> Nafai, cf log, it should already be fixed in lucid but seems there are issues in some cases
<kenvandine> seb128, i changed it to empathy for now, if i determine it is notify-osd i'll change it back
<jcastro> seb128: it does the right thing for me; I'll keep watching it. I have enough friends that it's just firing off a bunch of time
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
 * kenvandine enabled notifications for login/off 
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<kenvandine> we'll see if i see it too :)
<jcastro> this reminds me that we need a better icon than bald silver guy.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> wow, notifications for sign on events are painful with facebook :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: yeah it's pretty brutal
<kenvandine> i am pretty confident it isn't merging these notifications for signon
<jcastro> it seems to be acting normally to me
<kenvandine> i just had 6 people in my message menu as just signed on
<kenvandine> and i got one notification each
<kenvandine> it's actually very annoying 
<kenvandine> :/
<jcastro> we have this off by default right?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> :)
<manish> vish, is there any humanity icon for xchat?
<vish> manish: yup , xchat-panel is there in the theme
<manish> vish, in lucid?
<vish> manish: yes , the apps need to use the icons 
<manish> any idea how to get it done... I am not using Lucid now
<vish> manish: file a bug in xchat , and if you are interested in writing a patch , have a look at the tomboy one , >  Bug #531533
<manish> vish, I am good at programming. not in making icons :)
<vish> manish: ;) the icon is done , so you need to worry only about the code 
<manish> vish, cool. then /me goes out to get the code for it :)
<manish> vish, I checked out the repo, but still I can't find any such icon http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/humanity-icon-theme/lucid/files/head%3A/Humanity/
<manish> am I missing something
<vish> manish: apps/
<vish> manish: /Humanity-Dark/apps/24/xchat-panel.svg
<manish> vish, oops. I was checking Humanity folder instead of Humanity-Dark
<Nafai> seb128: Thanks, I saw the comment
<seb128> Nafai, you're welcome
<qense>  /whois DBO
<qense> whoops
<qense> DBO: you are David Barth?
<DBO> no
<qense> ah :)
<qense> I wanted to check that.
<DBO> dbarth is David Barth
<qense> ok
<qense> he's not on
<qense> I'll ask ted
<qense> tedg: do you consider bug #493964 fixed?
<seb128> qense, he's davidbarth
<qense> ah, and davidbarth is on
<qense> davidbarth: you reported bug #493964, do you consider it to be fixed sufficiently? (Taking into account that the fallback and unfallback methods cannot be overridden nor be accessed in C#?)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 493964 in indicator-application "Add fallback support (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493964
<seb128> qense, about the notify-osd wishlist for resetting timing on mouseover, if you want
<seb128> qense, notify-osd is not really actively maintained and I tried to clean the buglist
<qense> ah
<qense> What! Not actively maintained?
<seb128> I don't care enough to argue about settings though
<qense> ok, then we won't have a fight about it
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> "not actively maintained", look at the changes during the lucid cycle
<qense> true
<qense> But still, you'd expect otherwise for what was an important part of Ayatana.
<qense> Maybe it got the same treatment as the sound theme. ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> well ayatana has still a small team and lot of work
<seb128> and notify-osd is mostly doing its job
<qense> That sounds like a more plausible and like an understandable reason.
<jcastro> it just needs a bit of love
<qense> and a direction
<qense> are there still things from the design document that aren't implemented?
<jcastro> no idea
<seb128> not too many I guess
<seb128> there is the bug we just mentioned there
<seb128> other I don't know
<seb128> ok, need to go
<seb128> bbl
<qense> bye!
<qense> davidbarth: there are a few bug reports of you in indicator-application that seem to be fixed already. Would you please go through them in order to clean the bug reports of the project?
<manish> vish, I opened a bug report https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2971499&group_id=239&atid=100239
<ubot4> manish: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x33c2758> bug 2971499 not found
<vish> manish: neat , if you open one in lp too that would be great
<manish> sure
<manish> vish, what should be the package name? xchat? or xchat-indicator?
<vish> manish: xchat
<manish> xchat-systray?
<manish> except that there is nothing inside
<manish> here is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/539847
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539847 in xchat (Ubuntu) "XChat should use the Humanity Dark icon (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<davidbarth> seb128: i closed the bug gense was mentioning
<seb128> davidbarth, ok
<qense> davidbarth: thanks
<qense> it's qense, btw ;)
<davidbarth> qense: sorry, but yeah, fix released for some time
<qense> np
<qense> I was cleaning the bug reports of indicator-application and stumbled upon yours.
<qense> I wanted to be sure you really considered them fully done.
<seb128> kenvandine, jcastro: I guess you didn't see bug #539865 either?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539865 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Seeing ghost man instead of Facebook profile pic (affects: 1)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539865
<jcastro> seb128: mike found it and I told him to file it
<seb128> and the notify-osd log is pretty useless for those...
<kenvandine> seb128, i have seen that a couple times
<kenvandine> but i think it just hasn't downloaded/cached it
<kenvandine> once they go on and off a couple times
<kenvandine> it shows up
<seb128> I think I will improve the notify-osd log code to display some extra infos
<seb128> like the image info received
<seb128> and the flags
<seb128> it's annoying right now to not know if issues are on the receiver or submitter end
<seb128> Nafai, how is the rhythmbox issue going?
<Nafai> just started looking into it again right now :)
<seb128> Nafai, do you need some help on it?
<Nafai> not yet, I just haven't looked at it for a couple of days
<seb128> Nafai, seems you didn't make lot of progress in 3 work days now, maybe switch to something else if that's creating too much issues?
<seb128> or you worked on some other bugs recently?
<seb128> sorry I'm having hard time to track changes there
<seb128> can you summarize the ones you are working on right now?
<Nafai> that's okay.  I didn't get to work at all because of my appointments yesterday, and I was working on gnome-bluetooth bugs mainly last week, but some of them got resolved by indicator-applet changes
<Nafai> I'm starting to be productive again, so I'll pipe up if I need help
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> sorry for pinging so often
<seb128> since there has been quite some changes in worklow and tasks I was trying to see where we stand now
<Nafai> no, I appreciate it
<seb128> seems we are all good ;-)
<Nafai> helps me get back on task after a few unproductive days
<seb128> good, thanks
<seb128> let me know if you need any help or are not sure what to work on next
<seb128> rhythmbox artwork issue for now would be bug #1
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 16 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 223)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<seb128> ups
<seb128> ;-)
<Nafai> heh
<Nafai> Sweet, you mean me fixing the rb issue closes that one!
<Nafai> I'd be a hero!
<seb128> let's see ;-)
#ayatana 2010-03-17
<qense> good afternoon!
<Nafai> Who hear is in charge of notify-osd?
<Nafai> here
<seb128> hey Nafai
<seb128> Nafai, MacSlow
<seb128> why?
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> I think I've run out of trails to go down to figure out why the wrong album cover is being shown
<Nafai> And I've found a couple other bugs that might be related and wondering if he bug is in notify-osd itself
<seb128> right
<Nafai> (bugs on launchpad, that is)
<seb128> what I was thinking too when we discussed the empathy one yesterday
<seb128> can you make notify-osd write extra infos in its logs?
<jcastro> Nafai: I get the feeling that you're going to end up fixing lots of things in notify-osd. :D
<seb128> that would be a good start
<seb128> like flags received
<Nafai> seb128: Sure, that does sound like a good start
<seb128> and images
<Nafai> jcastro: Yeah, sounds like it :)
<seb128> it does write to .cache/notify-osd.log
<Nafai> btw, I see you tumbled my blog entry
<seb128> but that has only the text right now
<jcastro> Nafai: yeah that was actually an accident, but it's a good article anyway, heh
<jcastro> Nafai: check this out: https://edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+patches
<Nafai> Is this a pending patches view?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so those are bugs with patches attached
<jcastro> it would probably be a good idea to go through those at some point
<Nafai> ok
<jcastro> but less priority than what seb has assigned you
<Nafai> I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/525546 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/518021 that both sound related
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525546 in notify-osd "Unable to update notification if content doesn't differ much (affects: 1)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Nafai> btw, gdb question
<Nafai> is there a way without having a breakpoint that I can have it spit out the value of a variable at a point?
<Nafai> I don't want to have to keep hitting continue, but I'd like to monitor it
<Nafai> (been a while since I've used gdb for much more than getting back traces)
<seb128> Nafai, that one should be fixed in lucid
<Nafai> ok
<seb128> Nafai, rebuild with a printf where you want?
<Nafai> I could do that too :)
<seb128> it's not like notify-osd was long to build
<jono> kenvandine, ping?
<kenvandine> jono, pong
<jono> is there a gwibber hug day planned?
<kenvandine> jono, not that i know of
<kenvandine> there was one a few weeks back i think
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> we should have one soon
<jcastro> gwibber bug day is tomorrow
<jcastro> kenvandine: you had me schedule one remember?
<kenvandine> oh yeah
<kenvandine> cool!
 * kenvandine had forgotten
<jono> lol
<jono> jcastro, I would like to talk about scheduling some more QA days
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<Nafai> Hey jono
<jcastro> jono: basically the workflow is "tell pedro and add it to the list"
<jcastro> kenvandine: the package has been adopted by 2 people too, so the bugs should get way less suckier
<kenvandine> awesome
<jono> jcastro, ok, I just think we can do a better job of building buzz around it
<jono> does each event have targeted bug lists?
<kenvandine> jcastro, after we talked about that i got spammed with bug mail
<kenvandine> so thought it happened :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: no that was an opportunistic stab at my part.
<kenvandine> jcastro, you rock!
<jcastro> jono: yes, one moment
<jcastro> jono: here's an example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100311
<jcastro> jono: here's the last gwibber one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20091105
<jono> jcastro, awesome: so it sounds well organized, we just need to build some buzz
<jcastro> yeah, the word gets out in the existing QA channels
<jcastro> but not outside those usually tbh
<manish> jcastro, I got the code for gwibber, the setup is broken
<manish> just asking
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<qense> jcastro: Did you read the mail Jono CC'ed you? I was wondering what plans you had for bringing 'opportunities' under the attention of potential contributors.
<jcastro> qense: which one, the Wanted one?
<qense> jcastro: yes
<qense> the Wanted One
<jcastro> I need to think about it for a bit
<qense> that's fine
<qense> We're not in a hurry (yet.)
#ayatana 2010-03-18
<Nafai> Good morning
<Nafai> A bit busy with signing contracts and stuff today, but I'll be back to finishing logging stuff in notify-osd
<seb128> hey Nafai
<Nafai> Hi seb128
<jcastro> Nafai: hey you were looking for a gmail thing for message indicator right?
<jcastro> check this out: http://ahadiel.org/projects/gmail-notifier
<Nafai> jcastro: Yes indeed
<jcastro> kenvandine pointed me to this one too: https://edge.launchpad.net/gm-notify
 * kenvandine is on the gm-notify team :)
<kenvandine> but i haven't touched it since jaunty
<Nafai> kenvandine: Does gm-notify support domain accounts?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> Nafai, that is why i got commit access, i added that :)
<Nafai> Nice
<kenvandine> and i created a package for them
<kenvandine> but haven't really touched it since
<kenvandine> i am happy just using evo
<Nafai> I'll give it a try, thanks :)
<kenvandine> evo doesn't suck so much if you turn off filtering
<jcastro> I think this would be a nice addition in universe for people who want to use m-i with gmail
<kenvandine> yeah
<jcastro> kenvandine: ok I will pencil in talking to you about it at UDS
<jcastro> kenvandine: m-i support has landed in tbird for 3.1 too so I'll chase that down too
<Nafai> Yay for UDS!
<jcastro> Nafai: did you fix the rb cover art thing?
<jcastro> I just noticed that it's working right
<qense> Do you really need to check if a notification daemon is running when using libnotify?
<chrisccoulson> qense - there's no explicit libnotify API for telling you that really, but you should at least check the return values of any libnotify calls
<qense> ok
#ayatana 2010-03-19
<ia> hello. I have a question about AppIndicator - could anyone tell me, please, how to "append"/"attach" some label/text right next to some appindicator's icon? (looks like it's possible - i mean indicator-me/indicator-datetime, which contains username/time). I've looked through source code, and looks like there is need some manipulation with IndicatorObjectClass (and get_label function) for that, but, first, there is no any word about this in ref manual ( http://peo
<ia> ple.canonical.com/~ted/libappindicator/current/AppIndicator.html ), and second, i would like to have it for pygtk. So, i will be very appreciate for any clues.
<kklimonda> ia: memenu isn't the same as appindicator
<kklimonda> ia: there is no way to attach text to the icon afaik
<ia> however, i decided to open wishlist bug - #541858 ; but, please, don't get me wrong - i'm not going to argue/spam/annoy - i've just would like to know (just in curiosity), why such trivial and useful thing not available as single call in api, although some indicators use it (as far as i know C, and looking at sources of indicator-me/indicator-datetime, it's appindicators, but it's also use IndicatorObjectClass for additional features). Sorry for disturbance.
<manish> nigelb, you there?
<nigelb> manish: Yes.  
<manish> I have been following you for a while.. good work for adopting Rhythmbox
<manish> anyway. you from Bangalore.. right?
<nigelb> yep
<manish> i want some guidance for getting involved
<manish> I have tried my best, but still don't get much time as I spend most of my time lurking
<manish> since even I dont have much time..
<nigelb> depends on where and how you want to contribute
<manish> nigelb, havnt done more than bug triaging till now
<manish> i tried XChat
<manish> wanted Rhythmbox too
<manish> but Rhythmbox codebase is too complicated
<nigelb> switch to -bugs channel?
<manish> sure
<jcastro> agateau: ping
<agateau> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> agateau: doesn't amarok support KSNI? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/541920
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541920 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "No icon for Amarok in indicator-applet (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<agateau> jcastro: it does
<jcastro> any idea what's going on here?
 * agateau reads the report
<agateau> jcastro: amarok generates custom ksni images which are sent by pixmaps (rather than sent by name)
<agateau> jcastro: my guess would be that indicator-applet does not handle these
<agateau> need to check
<jcastro> agateau: can you put that in the bug report and then assign it to .... I guess Ted?
<agateau> jcastro: ok
<agateau> I am going to try to reproduce first
 * agateau switches to gnome
<jcastro> agateau: yeah it would suck if we've been telling people that this is great crossdesktop goodness and then ship it not-working-that-way.
<agateau> i agree
<manish> vish, how do you take part in 5-a-day?
<manish> since that python app has gone, so how do they track how much work is done?
<vish> manish: > #ubuntu-bugs
<qense> Could it be that checkbox states set in GtkActions don't get synced to AppInd menus?
<kklimonda> is the current theme and window controls final?
<kklimonda> people are actually making complains that they don't know if they can start preparing screencasts, screenshots etc. or is Mark going to decide to make the change
<vish> kklimonda: it will be decided at the end of beta1  , well thats what sabdfl said on the bug
<vish> kklimonda: we can ask them to use screenshots without the title bar instead , saves the anxiety ;)
<kklimonda> vish: but that's.. really bad :/
<kklimonda> should all mono icons be moved to the ubuntu-mono package?
<vish> kklimonda: aernt they already like that?
<kklimonda> vish: not all of them - the transmission icon isn't there for sure (and it has only "light" version so it looks really bad with Ambiance theme)
<vish> kklimonda: ah those are from humanity which is required for other themes and the ubuntu-mono still hasnt updated with all the icons for the default theme
<kklimonda> vish: so all the others themes are going to have a dark icon for applications?
<kklimonda> I'm pretty sure someone has complained that he has a dark icon for Transmission in docky instead of the normal one..
<vish> kklimonda: its the theme's choice
<qense> Nafai: Do you happen to know whether AppInd also watches for changes to the Active state of GtkToggleActions?
<Nafai> qense: I thought that was something that was fixed a few weeks back
<Nafai> just a sec
<qense> ok, thx for taking a look
<Nafai> hrm, I could have swore there was a bug for this
<kklimonda> hmm.. there is a problem with transmission icon - when people (1) remove indicator-applications applet and (2) change the theme when transmission is runnning it can't find a new icon
<kklimonda> qense: ^ can you take a look at this or do are you busy? if so I can dig though code
<Nafai> qense: I've been looking at notify-osd and I see you helped with the logging.  Any additional logging you think it needs?
<qense> kklimonda: That's because of the way Transmission checks for the monochrome icon, it checks if there is an icon for the tray using Transmission's tray-icon-name. if not it uses the default icon name.
<qense> Nafai: You mean the small patch I provided for saving the log files to $XDG_CACHE_HOME? I don't know much about the logging system of Notify OSD, so I'm afraid I can't help you. I just concentrated on the lines that had hardcoded the use of ~/.cache
<Nafai> qense: Ok, just curious, thanks.
<kklimonda> qense: so the problem is that if it finds an icon under tray-icon-name it doesn't look under the default icon name even after user change the theme? and why does it happen only if transmission is running in the notification area?
<qense> yw
<qense> kklimonda: Because if you're using the GtkStatusIcon the transmission-tray-icon variable is either the name of the tray icon or a compiled, hard-coded default icon. You can't pass image objects to the indicator, hence we had to use a different method for falling back.
<qense> kklimonda: Do you want me to point you at the patch with the code?
<qense> Nafai: MacSlow still has to merge my fix for Notify OSD. If you speak him could you remind him of that? I almost always miss him on IRC.
<kklimonda> qense: please do
<Nafai> ok, I might shoot him an email, I'll be sure to remind him
<qense> Nafai: thanks
<qense> kklimonda: Patch at <http://trac.transmissionbt.com/attachment/ticket/2900/icon_fallback_maybe_without_typo.patch>, bug report at <http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/2900>.
<kklimonda> qense: so the problem is this check is done only once and after the theme change we are still trying to use the wrong icon?
<kklimonda> the old icon*
<qense> kklimonda: yes
<qense> kklimonda: But if you change the icon theme from a theme that does have, say, rhythmbox-panel, to a theme that doesn't have that icon, does AppInd refresh the icon in that case?
<kklimonda> qense: yes - the only affected application is transmission and only when indicator-applications applet is removed..
<qense> removed?
<kklimonda> well, I've checked only rhythmbox so "the only affected" may not be true
<qense> So when you're using the fallback system the icon doesn't get changed, but otherwise it does?
<qense> Why would it?
<kklimonda> qense: I have no idea but that's what I and the reporter are seeing and that's why I am confused a bit..
<qense> The icon does work properly when you're _not_ using the fallback?
<qense> Does it also change when you change the icon theme?
<kklimonda> qense: it does change to the default Transmission icon if I'm _not_ using the fallback
<qense> That's really weird.
<qense> kklimonda: it could be that AppInd has got a bit more sophisticated fallback mechanism for the icons than the fallback system has.
<kklimonda> qense: probably, I can check source and see if I find anything out
<qense> kklimonda: That would be great.
<danyR> hi there. just a quick question: is there anyway to acess appindicatores (and MeMenu) trough a keyboard shortcut?
#ayatana 2010-03-20
<ia> is there some reasonable rationale for removing one minute timer from gtk-logout-helper related actions (i mean logout/restart/switchoff actions in the indicator-session menu - looks like this feature is missing in lucid)? I thought that it was very useful thing.
<vish> ia: it was not needed and found to confuse users hence the timer was removed
<vish> jcastro: is this project supposed related to the murrine theme engine >  https://launchpad.net/gtk2-engines-murrine
<vish> this seems the right one >  https://launchpad.net/murrine
<xnox> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/527458/comments/4
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 527458 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "please include status messages/tooltips (affects: 67) (dups: 5)" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<xnox> Refers to Lucid+1 as Meandering Marmot
<xnox> in comment 4.
<xnox> Is this true? Or is it a pun using any random M&M name
<vish> xnox: nice catch, it might be the name... but that might get tedg in trouble ;p
<xnox> Well I am thinking shall I blog about it on Ubuntu Planet or No?
<vish> xnox: noo.. surely dont!  if it is the name it would be wrong to announce it before it is made official.. and it might cause the name to be changed :s
<xnox> Hmmm yeah but I'm so tempted. Right I've google it up and here it goes
<xnox> http://identi.ca/conversation/25339935
<xnox> http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Nachrichten/Heisst-Ubuntu-10.10-Meandering-Marmot
<xnox> Already blogged about this bug report
<vish> xnox: then popey might know more ;)     but it might not be nice to quote tedg ..
<xnox> What's tedg's lp profile / email
<xnox> I want to email him at least
<vish> xnox: try lp , it must be listed there
<xnox> found it
 * xnox says the fun is spoiled now
<xnox> popey: is your dent true? http://identi.ca/conversation/25339935
<popey> :) xnox 
 * xnox is doing "Fantastic Mr. Fox" whistle & finger snapping
<xnox> popey: I bet it's like this now. If it is true - you can't remove it cause everyone will start talking about it. If it's not true you shouldn't bother talking about it cause it's no big deal. 
<popey> xnox: we'll find out soon enough :)
<xnox> The truth is out there =) Obviously not on a saturday / sunday =)
<xnox> I was a little bit annoyed cause I think Lucid was already announced when we were this far in the in the karmic cycle
<xnox> s/was/am
<YokoZar> xnox: no one but Mark actually knows the name ahead of time
 * xnox begs to differ
#ayatana 2010-03-21
<vish> bad hyperair ;p
<vish> hyperair: look what you did >  http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Nachrichten/Heisst-Ubuntu-10.10-Meandering-Marmot  
<hyperair> ...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<hyperair> can someone translate that into english?
<hyperair> =p
<tgpraveen12> u knw what the first time i saw it i thought that was the new name too 
<tgpraveen12> though from tedg 's later comments it was clear it wasnt iirc
<hyperair> hehehe
<hyperair> oh come on, you must know it's a tradition to make fun of the potential next name of ubuntu already =p
#ayatana 2011-03-14
<Kilian]> does anyone know something about the ubuntu one click button ? we have one and want to add a repository there (www.unknown-horizons.org) ive heard we have to be added i a whitelist, is that true, and who is maintaining this list ?
<greggory-hz> So I'm looking to get involved in Ubuntu development (specifically Unity). Looking through the "bitesize" bugs, I came across "Search cursor in Unity's Dash, File Places and Application Places search field should blink on focus" https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/730273 (I figured this is as good a place as any to start getting familiar) .... I've been looking through the unity source for a bit, but I can't seem where to find
<greggory-hz> the code related to this, would anyone be able to nudge me in the right direction?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 730273 in unity (Ubuntu) "Search cursor in Unity’s Dash, File Places and Application Places search field should blink on focus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> how about src/PlacesSearchBar.cpp ?
<jbicha> but I don't know if that's the file you need
<kklimonda> how do emblems on the launchers look like?
<kklimonda> god, I have an issue and I have no idea how to summarize it for the bug title.
<kklimonda> when I set a window to take part of the workspace, and make it touch one of the desktop's edges I can't switch back to it from another workspace using launcher.
<kklimonda> the window is moved a bit instead, and it ends up between workspaces.
<kklimonda> this also leads me to the second bug - even if a small part of application's window is visible on the current workspace Unity/compiz won't switch you to the workspace where the major part of the window is.
<kklimonda> instead the window gets the focus, but is not visible because there is only a pixel or so of it on the current workspace..
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<kklimonda> wow, compiz just died.. because it ran out of memory
<kklimonda> and it happened again - it leakes over 3GB of memory in 20 minutes..
<Guest4630> Hi! How can I set an icon for my app in the Unity panel? :) Thanks in advance!
<Guest4630> Is get from .desktop file?
<RAOF> Yes.
<Guest4630> RAOF: Thanks. I have a 48x48 image now. If I put more icons in the other folders (64x64, 128x128...) Unity will search a better resolution? or will be get the .desktop file?
<klattimer> Guest4630: try and use an 'icon name' rather than a png and add the files to the hi-color theme in various sizes e.g. 22,24,32,48 pixels as it'll look sharp at any size
<Guest4630> thanks klattimer ;)
<Guest4630> I'll tray!
<klattimer> Guest4630: http://library.gnome.org/devel/icon-naming-spec/
<Guest4630> klattimer: great support :) thanks very much!
<klattimer> yw
<Kaleo> kamstrup: hi
<Kaleo> kamstrup: I think the files daemon is/was sending back results belonging to group UnityEmptySearchRenderer in the global results when no results are found
<Kaleo> kamstrup: I think it would be simpler if it were not (and it would match the behaviour of the applications place)
<kamstrup> Kaleo: agreed
<kamstrup> Kaleo: i'll open a bug and fix it for this Thursday
<Kaleo> kamstrup: awesome
<Kaleo> kamstrup: that will remove 20 lines of my code :)
<Kaleo> kamstrup: 12 lines of which are a comment to explain the purpose of the code :)
<kamstrup> Kaleo: lol - anything for you man :-)
<Kaleo> didrocks: about bug 734740
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734740 in unity "Dash: Alt-F2 gives no indication it is any different to using Super" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734740
<Kaleo> didrocks: you wrote In the next release, the "Search command" entry will be really small
<Kaleo> (few pixels), with only the search entry, I think that will address it.
<Kaleo> didrocks: does it mean you are changing the string? or the size of the font? or both?
<didrocks> Kaleo: just the size of the dash
<Kaleo> didrocks: hmm, are you going to show only the search box?
<didrocks> Kaleo: by default yes, we get that for free from neil's work (the dash adapt its size to its content now)
<Kaleo> didrocks: but the the "command" place entry has none empty content (commands history)
<didrocks> Kaleo: we don't show commands history before the first search
<Kaleo> didrocks: is that a change in the applications place that has not been released?
<didrocks> Kaleo: which one?
<Kaleo> didrocks: cause I observe a different behaviour here
<Kaleo> "we don't show commands history before the first search" this one
<didrocks> no, it's already the case
<njpatel> I see that too
<njpatel> it's like the model doesn't get updated until you send a search through
<Kaleo> njpatel: you mean you concur with me or didrocks?
<didrocks> njpatel: well, it's done on purpose in fact, to be able to get just a "run comman" first
<didrocks> (and so, the be different from the "dash" as it seems people feels it's similar)
<Kaleo> didrocks: note that last time I checked the design, the dash's home screen is minimized by default
<Kaleo> didrocks: meaning if you click the Ubuntu button you only get a search box
<didrocks> Kaleo: you still have "shortcuts" entry, isn't it?
<Kaleo> didrocks: yes, there is a shortcuts button, that clicked will unfold the dahs
<Kaleo> dash
<didrocks> so alt + F2 doesn't have it. Then, I think people triggering this knows that they will do something different from the dash
<didrocks> but well, if it's still not obvious by next release, I'll reask some design input then
<njpatel> Kaleo, with you
<Kaleo> njpatel: ok
<Kaleo> didrocks: so to be clear, alt+f2 shows an unfolded dash today
<didrocks> did you try on a fresh startup?
<Kaleo> didrocks: no
<didrocks> seems like you restarted with an old model
<njpatel> Kaleo, I fixed that over the weekend in Unity
<Kaleo> didrocks: lets kill the daemon
<njpatel> it shows up small now
<njpatel> (still need to merge propose)
<didrocks> Kaleo: kill the daemon and then, restart unity
<Kaleo> njpatel: for the home screen you mean? or in general when there is no search result?
<njpatel> both
<njpatel> hold up
<njpatel> Kaleo, actually
<njpatel> Kaleo, home screen, global search and alt+f2, if your in a an actual place, then I leave it expanded
<njpatel> http://people.canonical.com/~njpatel/dash-resizing.ogv
<didrocks> njpatel: hence my point, that will "somewhat" fix bug #734740, what do you think?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734740 in unity "Dash: Alt-F2 gives no indication it is any different to using Super" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734740
<njpatel> didrocks, oh, yeah, it feels different
<njpatel> didrocks, also we need to fix the text so it says "Run a command", right?
<Kaleo> njpatel: the behaviour sounds good
<Kaleo> njpatel: now how did you achieve that? did you special case hard code the alt+f2 case?
<didrocks> njpatel: well, do you think it's needed?
<didrocks> I have no strong opinion
<didrocks> njpatel: I can do it if needed (do you prefer subclassing the Dash class?)
<didrocks> or adding a new entry in the .place file to override the command title?
<njpatel> Kaleo, yeah I check the ID of the entry for altf2. It sucks but it is a special case
<Kaleo> njpatel: I would think a key in the service file could hint on the default behaviour
<Kaleo> didrocks: how do we manage translations of the search box instructions?
<didrocks> Kaleo: Basically, I think it's wrong, we have "Search" and "Place name" IIRC
<didrocks> should be only one already
<dbarth> apinheiro, rodrigo_: hey guys, quick check, what are the places / nux / whatever things still blocking you on your on bugs?
<Kaleo> didrocks: right
<dbarth> apinheiro, rodrigo_: as it's monday, i want to make sure that those get resolved early in the week to let you continue fixing things
<Kaleo> didrocks: what about we remove the "Search" altogether that is hardcoded in the UI
<Kaleo> didrocks: and then we let the place entry decide
<Kaleo> didrocks: probably from the .place file
<didrocks> njpatel: thought? ^^
<didrocks> would make sense to me
<didrocks> can handle that if needed
<apinheiro> dbarth, Im more focused on those two bugs we were talking about, so in relation to the places I can't say if there is any blocker
<apinheiro> I hope that not
<apinheiro> although I was testing the dash keyboard navigation these days
<apinheiro> and it seems better
<Kaleo> didrocks: I think it's the only way to make proper l10n possible
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah, that's fine, tell kamstrup  :)
<Kaleo> :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: I'll do a small change in places and unity so that the .places file decide what to put in the "search" entry
<didrocks> will help l10n and altF2
<Kaleo> didrocks: we need a bug report and an update to the spec, do you want me to create it?
<Kaleo> (the bug report)
<kamstrup> didrocks, njpatel, Kaleo: +1
<didrocks> Kaleo: i'm updating bug #733897 for that right now :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 733897 in unity (Ubuntu) "alt-f2 doesn't bring up an "Execute command" box" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733897
<didrocks> Kaleo: SearchField= is that ok for you?
<didrocks> Kaleo: nice :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: nice :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: SearchInstructions?
<Kaleo> didrocks: I have no strong opinion
<didrocks> "Instructions" :/ don't really like this
<njpatel> kamstrup, SearchHint?
<didrocks> ok, Hint ;)
<njpatel> I win
<Kaleo> hint is good
<njpatel> by proxy of being awesome
<didrocks> njpatel: ahah :)
<njpatel> it happens, you lot will get there in due course
 * njpatel goes back to being awesome
 * didrocks hugs njpatel
<Kaleo> njpatel: yeah do that, and fix bugs too :)
 * njpatel gives back an awesome hug to didrocks 
<njpatel> Kaleo, bug fixing is awesome, so I shall do that
<njpatel> but first, I need to do tech lead duties and round up the troops
<rodrigo_> dbarth, not blocked on anything, just fixing my bugs now
<Kaleo> didrocks: task assigned to nerochiaro who will take care of it this week
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, great! :)
<didrocks> I already committed and pushed the places
<didrocks> will do the unity part later
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks
<Kaleo> didrocks: don't forget the spec :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: yeah, on it ;)
<ronoc> mpt, here
<mpt> yo
<ronoc> mpt, yeah its a funny one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/733285
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 733285 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Focus indication on playback controls is misleading" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<coz_>   hey all
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/EwBjU.png   > this could be a bug ? what title can i suggeste in launchpad?
<humphreybc> njpatel, hi
<smspillaz> hi humphreybc
<smspillaz> seems like the invisible window bug you're getting right ?
<njpatel> humphreybc, hey
<njpatel> thanks for joining
<humphreybc> smspillaz: You got a link to the bug report?
<humphreybc> I'll read the description and see if it matches
<smspillaz> bug 709461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709461 in unity "Application windows can sometimes fail to display and will mask regions of the screen" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<smspillaz> the imfamous one which I spent 14 hours straight trying to fix :/
 * smspillaz haet x11
<smspillaz> If you have a window or a method that seems to particularly tickle it, that would be great to find out
<smspillaz> since I cannot reproduce it at all
<humphreybc> smspillaz: yeah, that seems to be it
<smspillaz> ok, please comment on the bug report anything you know about it
<smspillaz> also
<smspillaz> xwininfo -root -tree
<humphreybc> most often the "window will open in the top left corner with top deco buried" is apport
<smspillaz> xwininfo on the "dead area"
<kklimonda> smspillaz: how did that become an issue in Unity when it wasn't one before?
<smspillaz> and wmctrl -l
<smspillaz> kklimonda: it's a race condition in X11
<humphreybc> and usually it's apport telling me compiz has crashed
<smspillaz> basically it happens when windows appear and disappear before we get time to catch them
<smspillaz> humphreybc: ok, interesting
<humphreybc> smspillaz: so that's the reason why I couldn't interact with some parts of Unity, because the invisible window was stealing focus?
<njpatel> smspillaz, it's flipping apport's window isn't it?
<kklimonda> smspillaz: btw, I have two bugs I don't know how to report, or rather how to describe for the summary
<humphreybc> And hence why indicators worked, because they are window independent
<kklimonda> smspillaz: http://pastebin.com/0sSVP2ZJ - it also makes it hard to look for duplicate s:)
<smspillaz> humphreybc: no, rather the window doesn't get managed since what is happening is that the window gets unmanaged compiz side (eg compiz doesn't know about it) and then shoved into the top right hand corner
<smspillaz> it's an incredibly annoying race condition
<humphreybc> heh
<humphreybc> njpatel: I take it you're running Unity?
<humphreybc> up to date
<njpatel> yep
<humphreybc> Alt + F2
<humphreybc> type "ubuntu-bug"
<humphreybc> hit enter.
<humphreybc> Does CCSM launch?
<njpatel> humphreybc, no, but it's because i fixed that bug yesterday :)
<smspillaz> humphreybc: note it all down in the bug report
<smspillaz> humphreybc: I haven't got time to look at it *right now* but I'll get on to it ASAP (I'm also a full time student and only work part time)
<humphreybc> smspillaz: Okay, I'll do some more playing around tomorrow to see if I can actually figure out what's causing it to happen
<smspillaz> coolio, thanks heaps
<njpatel> smspillaz, apport?
<smspillaz> I will buy you cookies at UDS
<smspillaz> njpatel: apport doesn't do it for me
<humphreybc> hah, that's if I get sponsored :)
<njpatel> smspillaz, alrighty
<humphreybc> how can I force compiz to crash?
<smspillaz> humphreybc: well, you won't see invisible windows in that case ;-)
<njpatel> enable a plugin and unity plugin will crash compiz
<smspillaz> humphreybc: kill -SEGV will do it though
<smspillaz> killall -SIGSEGV compiz
<humphreybc> So the three times I've had this happen so far: 1) Talking on IRC with Joey, 2) Trying to launch that video I recorded on my phone in Totem by double clicking it in Nautilus and 3) Taking a screenshot by pressing the PRTSC key then waiting while nothing happened for 10 minutes, then screenshot window appears randomly
<smspillaz> what were you doing immediately before you did any of those ?
<smspillaz> fun
<humphreybc> Sorry, crashed compiz
<smspillaz> screen+irssi == win :)
<humphreybc> Umm.. Not sure. Just on Twitter. I'll try to reproduce tomorrow
<smspillaz> thanks
<humphreybc> Any idea why Chromium tabs weren't recognizing mouse clicks?
<humphreybc> is that related?
<njpatel> humphreybc, what graphics card do you have?
<humphreybc> (I take it you watched my mayday video)
<smspillaz> humphreybc: same issue
<humphreybc> njpatel: on this laptop, an ATI Radeon HD2600
<njpatel> hmm, interesting
<njpatel> humphreybc, and your not getting good crash reports?
<humphreybc> so it's... r600 I think? Running whatever drivers Natty comes with by default.
<njpatel> radeon
<humphreybc> yup
<smspillaz> humphreybc: basically the invisible window is actually stacked on top X side
<smspillaz> humphreybc: oh, when it happens
<smspillaz> I absolutely need you to send me three things
<smspillaz> 1) xwininfo -root -tree
 * humphreybc gets out a postit
<smspillaz> 2) xwininfo *click on the "dead area"*
<smspillaz> 3) wmctrl -l
<humphreybc> ok
<smspillaz> if I know that, then I'll know where to start looking
<humphreybc> cool
<humphreybc> oh you guys know Nautilus crashes all the time, right?
<njpatel> Nope, dude wtf is going on with your system? :)
<njpatel> humphreybc, are all these crashes producing reports?
<humphreybc> seriously, every time I open a nautilus window and close it, it crashes and reloads
<njpatel> and you have crash reports?
<humphreybc> njpatel: where should I be looking for reports? It's been... at least 12 months since I ever actually did any bug reporting.
<njpatel> humphreybc, you should be getting the window that says something crashed and asks if you want to report it
<humphreybc> Apport isn't doing much, no
<humphreybc> nope, that's not happening at all
<njpatel> didrocks, how can we make sure apport is working?
<humphreybc> the Nautilus thing is super reproducible though :)
<njpatel> if we could get traces for the unity crashes then we'd have a chance of fixing
<tedg> njpatel, kill -SSEGV 1
 * tedg is sad no one logged out
<njpatel> hehe
<njpatel> no one trusts you
<humphreybc> lol
<njpatel> humphreybc, ls /var/crash
<humphreybc> njpatel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580123/
<njpatel> alrighty so you have some crash report
<njpatel> reports*
<njpatel> seb128, what can we do with /var/crash reports to make them useful again? I've forgotten :/
<tedg> njpatel, I think you can upload them to LP.
<humphreybc> yay! I just launched Software Center and got an Apport window :)
<tedg> njpatel, Worse case you can turn them into backtraces.
<smspillaz> yeah sw center is a bit crashy right now
 * humphreybc sends the complete report at a whopping 34mb
<njpatel> tedg, turning them into backtraces would be nice
<tedg> njpatel, pastebin being slow... just a sec.
<didrocks> njpatel: seems that apport doesn't popup anymore, got that as well…
<njpatel> great
<tedg> njpatel, humphreybc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580124/
<didrocks> njpatel: basically, rm /var/crash/*compiz*
<didrocks> make it crash
<didrocks> then, apport-bug -c /var/crach/*compiz*
<njpatel> humphreybc, ^
<humphreybc> okay, two secs
<didrocks> so that we are sure the crash is the one you just get :)
<njpatel> awesome, thank you
<njpatel> humphreybc, thanks for debugging this with us, btw, much appreciated :)
<humphreybc> njpatel: no probs
<tedg> I find being able to do the backtrace more useful in some cases as the retracers only like the built from archive current versions.  Any dev versions and they won't give a backtrace :(
<humphreybc> this is the SC bug I just reported using Apport
<humphreybc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/734830
<ubot5> Error: Bug 734830 is private
<humphreybc> also, screencast of Nautilus crashing: http://www.twitvid.com/AFMZW
<humphreybc> njpatel: tedg: didrocks: so what am I doing with that pastebin text?
<humphreybc> or am I following didrocks' instructions
<njpatel> humphreybc, follow didrocks's instructions please, as that'll get you a bug
<njpatel> so we can track
<humphreybc> kk
<njpatel> ted's instructiions are useful for me :)
<didrocks> yeah, it will be retraced, and such :)
<didrocks> we get extra candies as well of course :)
<humphreybc> so, when you say "make it crash" i'm just... doing what?
<humphreybc> I'm waiting for something bad to happen.
<njpatel> yeah
<humphreybc> I'll try it on Nautilus because that's happening each time
<njpatel> look at it ominously
<njpatel> I swear earlier in the cycle I sneezed and compiz crashed
<njpatel> DBO, !
<humphreybc> heh
<didrocks> of course, it will only when you try to make it crashes you won't be able, typical :)
<humphreybc> "The problem cannot be reported: The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes."
<njpatel> wtf
<DBO> njpatel, i blame you
<didrocks> njpatel: I didn't see a testcase with 1. starts unity 2. sneeze 3. *crash*
<didrocks> :)
<njpatel> humphreybc, in a terminal do this: killall --9 nautilus; nautilus and then crash it and see what it prints out
<njpatel> DBO, double paint? :)
 * njpatel wants to use all his monitors
<DBO> njpatel, almost, because of the way nux does clipping the original plan got more complicated
<DBO> so now I have to do the math manually :P
<njpatel> oh noes, does your head hurt?
<humphreybc> I get
<seb128_> humphreybc, the stacktrace is in the .crash though, you can open the file with an editor and search for it or unpack the .crash
<njpatel> DBO, seriously though, sweet, can't wait for that
<humphreybc> (nautilus:12009): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_bus_unwatch_name: assertion `watcher_id > 0' failed
<njpatel> criticals shouldn't crash
<humphreybc> just after I launch nautilus in a terminal
<DBO> njpatel, on the upside, we are enabling other major optimizations for intel multi-monitor with nux for free this way
<humphreybc> so killall --9 nautilus; nautilus
<tedg> G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals
<njpatel> DBO, most excellent :)
<humphreybc> njpatel: Nice work on Unity multi monitor support, btw. It actually worked for me.
<njpatel> humphreybc, and if you run it from a terminal like mentioned and then make it crash, does it print anything out
<humphreybc> (I can count the things that work in Unity for me on one hand)
<njpatel> humphreybc, sweet, jay did the hard part I did the math :) DBO is going to fix the painting and I'm going to add better panel support in multi-monitor....hopefully all this week ;)
<humphreybc> njpatel: let me screencast so you can see exactly what's happening :)
<njpatel> humphreybc, coolio
<seb128_> the warning is bug #724285
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724285 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "assertion failure: g_bus_unwatch_name: assertion `watcher_id > 0' failed" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724285
<seb128_> but having a stacktrace would be useful on that bug
<njpatel> oh, I get the nautilus crash too
<njpatel> oh, and then u-w-d crashes
<njpatel> what joy
<humphreybc> great, that worked just how I wanted. Now to upload the video
<jcastro> didrocks: alright! new person over the weekend!
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, I saw that, it's excellent :)
<humphreybc> jcastro: where'd s/he come from?
<jcastro> no clue yet
<jcastro> didrocks: whom shall I poke for a review?
<humphreybc> http://www.twitvid.com/VZSNN
<didrocks> jcastro: I'll deal with some reviews tomorrow personnally, not sure of gord and njpatel if they get some time before
 * humphreybc wonders what else he can crash in natty
<jcastro> gord: njpatel: that would be hot if we could get at least the new one out of the way
<humphreybc> btw, njpatel, you never replied to my tweet about Cheese being a default app ;)
<njpatel> humphreybc, yep, get the same thing, seems like a normal alpha nautilus bug
<njpatel> humphreybc, didn't I? I'd love it to :)
<humphreybc> I think we should bully Rick and Jason into it.
<njpatel> if nothing else the icon on the launcher looks wonderful
<njpatel> we did it for UNR I believe
<humphreybc> Also, I've never, ever had a problem with it. It even recognized a Microsoft Lifecam!
<humphreybc> Yeah, I remember that
<zniavre> good afternoon
<humphreybc> it's like 3.5mb though
<zniavre> any way to resize icon on unity-2d launcher please?
<humphreybc> so worth it, I reckon
<didrocks> humphreybc: raise that at UDS :)
<humphreybc> didrocks: Can do
<humphreybc> njpatel: What's your startup speed like for Unity?
<seb128_> njpatel, there is no normal alpha nautilus bug can you get us a stacktrace?
<seb128_> njpatel, nautilus didn't change this cycle since the GNOME version stay the same as in 10.10
<humphreybc> I find the initial login quite slow (compared to "Ubuntu Classic Desktop")
<njpatel> humphreybc, very fast ,but my system is very fast, we'll be doing performance stuff nearer beta time
<kenvandine> lightening fast on my t400
<njpatel> seb128_, I can get a trace yeah
<tedg> Heh, bazaar is using a bug tag named "ignore"
<seb128_> njpatel, thanks
<tedg> (they mean the ignore command, but it's still funny)
<njpatel> seb128_, but not right now :)
<kenvandine> tedg, i bet you have a few with that tag :)
<seb128_> njpatel, ...
 * humphreybc thinks all Canonical developers should be forced to test on old hardware
<tedg> kenvandine, Actually, that's how I saw it! :)
<kenvandine> humphreybc, i have a old slow netbook i test with, but didn't notice any slowness at login time last i tried
<njpatel> seb128_, you want it now?
<njpatel> :)
<didrocks> humphreybc: don't worry, I bear that part :)
<humphreybc> didrocks: haha
<kenvandine> but unity seemed pretty good on it otherwise
<njpatel> humphreybc, I have old hardware too, hence I said that it needs work :)
<humphreybc> Unity 2D is blazin'
<seb128_> njpatel, well I'm curious to know what's going on, several people mentioned random nautilus crash that go away with rebuilds recently
<kenvandine> intel classmate, 1st gen ... i945 video
<humphreybc> Unity 2D even has a lovely wallpaper fade when you log in
<seb128_> njpatel, but no need to be now no
<njpatel> seb128_, yep, will do as soon as i have a spare minute
<seb128_> njpatel, thanks
<seb128_> it's likely ted's fault again
<humphreybc> right, off to bed now. Bloody near 3am.
<njpatel> humphreybc, that's good, that's what it's for :) Though I'm sure we'll be better on i945 by release
<humphreybc> Anyone want to come work at Ohso? I'm interviewing people for jobs tomorrow ;)
<njpatel> Is it all web stuff? If so then no ;)
<humphreybc> njpatel: Yeah, mainly web stuff
<humphreybc> integration with Launchpad and Ask Ubuntu though
<humphreybc> fun times :)
<njpatel> nice
<humphreybc> anyway, I'll jump back in here tomorrow and see how we go with this invisible window
<njpatel> coolio, thanks again!
<humphreybc> have a swell day, chaps
<Cimi> ciao humphreybc :)
<njpatel> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580133/
<seb128> njpatel, can you put your stracktace with a comment saying what you do to get the crash on bug #724285
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724285 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "assertion failure: g_bus_unwatch_name: assertion `watcher_id > 0' failed" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724285
<seb128> njpatel, thanks
<lamalex> are the indicators freaking out for anyone else?
<lamalex> my app menu keeps showing back in the window and the going away
<kamstrup> njpatel: ! if you wanna help me quench a long smoldering fire you review https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/unity/localapps/+merge/53248 for me :-)
<kamstrup> njpatel: needs wine and u-p-a trunk if you want to test it...
<njpatel> kamstrup, alrighty, I'm just testing something major for DBO right now so give me a bit of time :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok, just keep it on the radar for Thursday, other than that, there's no rush
<njpatel> sweet,will do
<aruiz> tedg, ping
<tedg> Howdy aruiz
<aruiz> tedg, for some reason, the menubar doesn't notice when I unregister and register back
<aruiz> tedg, install lo-menubar, open a document, hit Ctrl+W and create a document again to see what I mean
<aruiz> the items become unsensitive until I focus the window back and forth
<czajkowski> ivanka: howdy
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: you mentioned the last day something about my circle of friends, if you have a better one, upload it to http://twibbon.com/Search?searchQuery=ubuntu
<tedg> aruiz, Hmm, yeah.  It's probably a bug then...
<ivanka> czajkowski: hi there
<aruiz> tedg, should I file it myself?
<tedg> aruiz, Uhm, yeah.  Please do.  Assign to me.  http://launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+filebug
<iloveubuntu> hello. everyone!
<aruiz> tedg, can't assign to you for some reason
 * tedg is impervious to bugs!
<tedg> I've been praying for this day to come.
<aruiz> hahah
<tedg> aruiz, What's the number?
<aruiz> #734880
<tedg> bug 734880
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734880 in Application Menu Indicator "The menubar does not update the information on a sudden Unregister/Register" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734880
<aruiz> brb
<lamalex> apinheiro, >:O
<lamalex> you did it again
<lamalex> triage the bugs you file for your own work!
<apinheiro> lamalex, urgh
<apinheiro> sorry
<lamalex> it's ok
<lamalex> i know you're used to bugzilla :P
<apinheiro> lamalex, well afair, on bugzilla you have also all that kind of information
<apinheiro> that means that my behaviour would be wrong on both worlds :|
<apinheiro> lamalex, triagging my own bugs now
<apinheiro> ups
<lamalex> yeah but it's standard practice to just leave bugzilla bugs as new forever
<apinheiro> lamalex, you already did it
<lamalex> :)
<apinheiro> lamalex, again, sorry
<lamalex> how do i disable a11y
<lamalex> i think i accidentally turned it on and it's making unity really unstable
<lamalex> apinheiro, do you ever have the indicators constantly reloading?
<apinheiro> well, about things going unstable
<apinheiro> probably it is bug 729827
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729827 in unity "at-spi-registry consumes most of the CPU and make the system unusable on Natty" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729827
<apinheiro> and how to disable a11y
<apinheiro> system->preferences->assistive technologies
<apinheiro> but you will require to logout
<lamalex> ah thanks
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> thanks apinheiro, much better
<cyphermox> tedg, looking at bug 729150, what do you think of changing the fallback in libappindicator to use icon names for the GtkStatusIcon rather than building GIcon? both would end up being themed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729150 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729150
<tedg> cyphermox, That should be fine now that seb128 backported the icon theme name thingy.
<apinheiro> lamalex, np, although that things goes better without a11y enabled is a bad thing :|
<tedg> cyphermox, We just need to set that property on the icon.
<lamalex> yah
<cyphermox> what property?
<tedg> cyphermox, Uhm, just a sec.  Let me look.
<cyphermox> tedg, I have a branch ready to propose if you like
<tedg> cyphermox, "use-fallback"
<tedg> cyphermox, It make it so that it'll follow the icon naming spec with regards to fallbacks.
<tedg> cyphermox, It's the reason we were using GIcon.
<cyphermox> ah!
<cyphermox> makes sense now why they had -panel suffixes
<tedg> cyphermox, Yeah, we wanted to use the panel theme even if it fell back to the status area.  In general, that's not as much an issue now as we have no status area, but eh, seems like a good goal to keep :)
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> tedg, use-fallback, where's that going? I can't find anything about it in code
<tedg> cyphermox, It's in a patch
<tedg> cyphermox, It should go on a GtkImage
<cyphermox> ah
<tedg> cyphermox, It's in GTK3, seb128 just backported it for me.
<iloveubuntu> Does anyone know when the 0px borders Amb&Rad will return to Natty?
<lamalex> where is the 3.6.4 milestone on lp?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, didrocks: can I get a 2nd review of https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/fix-732049/+merge/53232 please?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, +1
<rodrigo_> njpatel, cool, thanks, merging it now
<rodrigo_> njpatel, can you approve it please on lp? :-D
<Cimi> jjardon, hi
<njpatel> rodrigo_, woops, sure
<njpatel> bah, you've merged it already, no need :)
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes, sorry, just realized it was enough
<rodrigo_> to get your approval on irc
<njpatel> right :)
<rodrigo_> njpatel, didrocks: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/732049 already targeted to the correct milestone?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732049 in unity (Ubuntu) "Accessibility object parent-child hierarchy on unity panel-service is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> rodrigo_: done
<rodrigo_> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<njpatel> rodrigo_, yep
<rodrigo_> njpatel, didrocks: and last thing (for now :) -> a 2nd approval on https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/fix-731651/+merge/53222 please?
<lamalex> didrocks, does unify add downstream tasks to upstream unity bugs?
<didrocks> lamalex: yeah
<njpatel> rodrigo_, +1
<rodrigo_> njpatel, thanks
<mpt> tedg, I've made a depressingly complex suggestion in bug 412797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 412797 in DBus Menu "Menu items disappear while the menu is open" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412797
 * tedg clicks cautiously
<apinheiro> didrocks, one question, what means "NULL project" on the bugs at launchpad?
<didrocks> apinheiro: those are the bug wrongly targeted against a package and then reassign to "nothing"
<apinheiro> didrocks, so it is error bug 702672 being assigned to NULL project?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702672 in unity "NuxUtilAccessible requires to implement support to key event listeners" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702672
<didrocks> apinheiro: no, as long as there is an unity task, it's fine
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok
<aruiz> tedg, ping
<tedg> aruiz, pong
<aruiz> tedg, I've found how to fix the shortcuts :-)
<tedg> aruiz, Wow, cool.  What was the format?
<aruiz> tedg, yeah, about that, I have a few questions
<aruiz> have a look here
<aruiz> http://api.openoffice.org/docs/common/ref/com/sun/star/awt/Key.html
<aruiz> tedg, if you scroll down you'll see the values
<aruiz> tedg, I'm sorted with A-Z
<aruiz> and with the modifiers
<aruiz> but I'm a bit stuck with the rest
<aruiz> I can always create a huge switch statement of course
<aruiz> :-)
<aruiz> tedg, do you have a table of the values expected by set_shortcut?
<tedg> aruiz, Yeah, I imagine we'll have to at some level.  I don't think agateau and I talked about what the values should be for things like F keys and the such.
<aruiz> that might explain the warnings
<aruiz> X-)
<tedg> aruiz, Yeah, we just hadn't gotten to a case of needing them.
<aruiz> tedg, I think I'm going to need values for all the items in that table
<aruiz> I've seen Ctrl++
<aruiz> and some other weird things
<aruiz> plus you can customize them
<tedg> agateau, Is it past your EOD?
<tedg> aruiz, I'm not sure if agateau is around, we might have to discuss by e-mail.
<aruiz> I can leave stuff where it is
<tedg> Make sure we get them working in unity-2d (Qt) as well.
<aruiz> most of them are covered
 * aruiz tries
<desrt> aruiz: oh no
<desrt> aruiz: you've gone to the other side too now?
<aruiz> dereks, :P
<aruiz> oops
<aruiz> desrt, the other side?
<aruiz> :-)
<tedg> desrt, It's worse than that, Qt has more of a future than VCL -- and that's saying something!
<desrt> i wonder what VCL is
<desrt> VCL, The Largest Furry/Anthropomorphic Artwork Site on the Internet.
<desrt> hmm.
<desrt> tedg: i didn't know you were into that stuff
<tedg> VCL is LO's toolkit, no?
<jfi> kenvandine, Hello, for xchat are you displaying (unity launcher entry) the count of all unseen messages or restrict to private messages or private msgs + messages containing the user nickname?
<aruiz> tedg, yup it is
<desrt> at the risk of looking like a complete moron: LO?
<tedg> desrt, LibreOffice
<desrt> ahh
<kenvandine> jfi, all unseen private + all unseen highlights
<jfi> kenvandine, ok, I am going to try to do have the same behaviour for pidgin too
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> we did it in empathy as well
<jfi> could you be the reviewer for pidgin or should I ask somebody else?
<kenvandine> i'd be happy to
<jfi> ok, thx, it will be very useful, pidgin is a lot more tricky than liferea
<jfi> I did reuse the way the indicate stuff is being notify when conversation get focus, but it appears to be quite buggy:(
<kenvandine> jfi, what does feedlist_get_unread_item_count () return if there no no unread?
<kenvandine> 0 or NULL?
<kenvandine> and if it is 0, does that if statement work?
<jporsini> kenvandine, 0, this function returns an int
<kenvandine> ok, thought so
<kenvandine> and if 0 does fail in that if statement?
 * kenvandine has never tried that before
<jporsini> you mean the if statement of ui_unity#ui_unity_update? yes, it will hide the launcher entry counter
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> great
<jporsini> that was your feedback of the review that I have integrated to be consistent:)
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> ok, get an ack from the release team for the ffe and i'll upload it
 * kenvandine just approved the merge proposal
<kenvandine> also... when working on pidgin
<kenvandine> in case you didn't notice, the indicator integration comes from pidgin-libnotify
<kenvandine> so that would be the easiest place to look
<jfi> yes, I saw it, I think that it will be nice to split code in 2 differents files
<kenvandine> i have no opinions there
<jfi> I have splitted the code for unity in a separate file
<kenvandine> i just know it is a pita anytime i have to touch that package :)
<kenvandine> not in bzr and patches seem to apply weird
 * kenvandine can't recall why
<kenvandine> don't touch it often
<kenvandine> but it does have all the logic for clearing it at the right times and such
<jfi> yes, the code is very complex, and I am quite sure that the focus stuff don't work correctly
<kenvandine> or it should, i haven't used it in quite some time
<jfi> "get an ack from the release team for the ffe and i'll upload it" what do I need to do for this ack?
<jfi> ... and what means "ffe"?
<ogra_> feature freeze exception
<ogra_> yu need to ask the release team for one
<jfi> ha ok, it seems to be described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess, I will do it later this night, that's time for launch now!:)
<desrt> ogra_: that was borderline lolcat :)
<aruiz> tedg, kenvandine the recent menuitems problem is solved!
<kenvandine> woot!
<aruiz> tedg, kenvandine seems it was a problem with LibreOffice, I apt-get upgraded and went away
 * kenvandine does a little dance
<aruiz> kenvandine, I'm doing a release
<kenvandine> sweet
 * kenvandine looks forward to trying that out :)
<aruiz> I only need to fix all the shortcuts (most of them are working now already) and we are done
 * aruiz is VERY happy now
<czajkowski> aruiz: filling my inbox up! :)
<aruiz> czajkowski, :?
<czajkowski> aruiz: bug reports :)
<aruiz> ahhhh
<aruiz> yeah
<czajkowski> kenvandine: upgraded to natty, gwibber is being a tad special on this machine again :(
<aruiz> closing old stuff I just put there to keep in mind
<czajkowski> aruiz: tis all good :)
<kenvandine> czajkowski, details please :)
<czajkowski> kenvandine: it's making my fan go over time in spinning
<kenvandine> czajkowski, is this the same laptop you had at UDS?
<czajkowski> yes...
<czajkowski> I know :(
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> this is good... trust me :)
<czajkowski> really
<czajkowski> you and I have different ideas of great
<kenvandine> ls -lh ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite
<czajkowski> so far this is the 3rd thing to not go well since the upgrade
<czajkowski> did he just vanish...
<czajkowski> bah
<kenvandine> czajkowski, ?
<czajkowski> you vanished
<kenvandine> yeah... disconnected
<kenvandine> ls -lh ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite
<kenvandine>  how big is it?
<kenvandine>  i've been experimenting with compressing some of the data in the database, but haven't pushed it to gwibber yet
<kenvandine>  i think the db gets big enough that on slower machines disk access causes a bottleneck
<kenvandine>  and increases the load
<kenvandine>  mine is 178M
<kenvandine> in case none of that made it
<kenvandine> czajkowski, ^^
<czajkowski> posted to you
<czajkowski> kenvandine: figured you ran away as I know how much you love my laptop :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> czajkowski, please file a bug for "database size gets too big and causes excessive load"
<kenvandine> with your size details in the comments please
<czajkowski> more annoying my pwd had changed but instead of telling me to go in and change the pwd it kept saying gwibebr crashed
<czajkowski> *gwibber
<kenvandine> i will finish up that optimzing work i started last week asap :)
<kenvandine> that is weird... shouldn't crash
<czajkowski> grand job when you want it tested give me a shout and will test it on here
<kenvandine> mine is quite a bit smaller than your's but i suspect this was causing the performance problems some people have complained about
<kenvandine> i need to compress the contents of the data field
<kenvandine> which is just json, so compresses nicely
<kenvandine> just need to make sure everything that reads that data uncompresses it as well
<czajkowski> aye
<danja> hi there
<danja> perhaps an unusual question for this channel, but does anybody know where to get WP there used at http://unity.ubuntu.com ?
<aruiz> way off topic don't you think? :-)
<danja> well, i do... however not sure whereelse to ask this
<aruiz> kenvandine, release done
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thx
<czajkowski> yay
<aruiz> kenvandine, damn!
<aruiz> it has stopped working
<aruiz> what the f*
 * aruiz wonders if he actually used the menubar or the application menu
<aruiz> tedg, to accept merges, do I need to ask for contribution agreement?
<tedg> aruiz, In theory, yes.  But it seems like if we want this to get merged into LO eventually that's rather pointless.
<tedg> aruiz, I'm guessing dbarth_ is at dinner now.  But we should run it by him.
<aruiz> tedg, okay, I have a guy asking with a merge request for a small bug (this bug is also pointless if we're going upstream anyway)
<aruiz> tedg, it's for the extension metadata
<tedg> aruiz, Ah, okay.  You're in Europe, right?  I'd say grab dbarth_ in the morning and run it by him.
<aruiz> yup
<aruiz> :-)
<aruiz> will do
<kenvandine> aruiz, working better here
<kenvandine> creating new docs puts them in a new window
<kenvandine> recent docs menu item still doesn't do anything
<aruiz> yeah
<kenvandine> and still not using appmenu for the new document UI
<aruiz> kenvandine, I think I used the actual menubar (I have it enabled while debugging)
<aruiz> kenvandine, that one might not be fixable
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> otherwise my 30s of testing works
<aruiz> the recent menuitem documents should be fixable
<aruiz> and if tedg fixes the issue with non A-Z shortcuts we are ready to go
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> so what's so special about that new docs wizard menus?
<kenvandine> not exposed to the extensions?
<kenvandine> aruiz, any bugs closed in this release?
<aruiz> kenvandine, yes, give me a sec
<aruiz> #720661
<kenvandine> bug 720661
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 720661 in LibreOffice Menubar Extension "Shortcuts for entries are not present" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720661
<czajkowski> aruiz: kenvandine I know it's not really a topic for here, but to log a but how do I log a bug against the print screen button no longer working
<lamalex> DBO, what source file is the code for dragging the launcher in?
<lamalex> I need to add a ubus signal for drag start/drag end
<phiphi> Can somebody help us on dbus with java and and accessing ayatana-elements like soundmenu or the mpris-MediaPlayer2 interfaces?
<kenvandine> czajkowski, using unity on natty?
<czajkowski> both
<czajkowski> natty upgrade last night
<kenvandine> something is grabbing the keybinding
<kenvandine> works here
<kenvandine> czajkowski, so it doesn't work in classic gnome either?
<czajkowski> not loged out to see
<czajkowski> loged in as a different user and it didt work for that either
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> does it work using gnome-screenshot?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580286/ does through stuff out into the terminal though
<kenvandine> that's harmless
<kenvandine> check with classic gnome
<czajkowski> ok
<kenvandine> if it works there, file it against unity
<kenvandine> or actually before file it
<kenvandine> run unity --reset
<kenvandine> to reset the defaults
<kenvandine> and test again in unity
<kenvandine> although
<kenvandine> the new user should have been stock settings
<kenvandine> but just to be sure :)
<czajkowski> ohh works on classic gnome
<phiphi> Has somebody here experiences with java and dbus? We would like to control for example the Sound Menu. We can already access simple dbus-objects like tomboy and also nested interfaces like powermanagement/Backlight. But we have trouble using the MPRIS MediaPlayer2(.Player) Interface. Also we would like to know if and how it is possible to control the Sound-Menu. On Ubuntu 10.04 there was an interface to control the Volume, but with 10.10 there'
<phiphi> s no longer such an interface.
<lamalex> phiphi, what do you mean control the sound menu?
<aruiz> kenvandine, heh, I think I've just figured out how to fix the recent items problem
<lamalex> the sound menu can't really be controlled, it's a controller
<kenvandine> woot
<lamalex> you're app implements the mpris spec, and then the soundmenu picks it up and it can control your app
<kenvandine> aruiz, if you have a fix, i can distro patch it instead of doing a release
<aruiz> kenvandine, this is going to take a while though
<phiphi> but if the sound menu can control the apps, we should be able to do it too
<kenvandine> aruiz, ok, no worries :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, I want to make a 0.1.0 release when this and the shortcuts are fixed
<aruiz> kenvandine, I've lost hope on the main window thingie
<bdmurray> lamalex: are upstream tasks still getting opened?  bug 733594 hasn't had one created for it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 733594 in unity (Ubuntu) "background not redrawn after screen rotation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733594
<lamalex> bdmurray, script may not have ran?
<bdmurray> lamalex: it was opened the 11th ...
<lamalex> I'll make sure didrocks sees it
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<jcastro> lamalex: hey, you're on default autohide on the launcher right?
<jcastro> does it sometimes just decide "nope, won't autohide just yet" a little bit too long for you?
<Cimi> jjardon, I'm back online...
<jcastro> hey Cimi
<jcastro> did you see my mail wrt. ayatana scrollbars?
<Cimi> jcastro, yep
<nhaines> jcastro: when do those land?  :)
<jcastro> nhaines: cimi's the one to ask
<nhaines> Cimi: when do those land?  :)
<Cimi> nhaines, in main?
<nhaines> Cimi: yup.
<Cimi> nhaines, I dunno, but for sure before beta
<nhaines> Cimi: oh, it is planned for 11.04?  Cool, I got the impression we weren't seeing them until 11.10.
<nhaines> Exciting!  I'm looking forward to that change.  :)
<Cimi> nhaines, natty, yes
<Cimi> if we'll fix all those issues
<nhaines> Well, I'll cross my fingers, although I can wait until oneiric if I have to.
<Daekdroom> What about windicators?
<Daekdroom> Are they planned for oneiric?
<nhaines> Daekdroom: I'm beginning to think that "planned" is a little strong of a word.  :)
<Amaranth> Daekdroom: I think windicators got replaced with "fits in the unity panel", honestly
<humphreybc> Shh don't mention windicators!!
<Daekdroom> humphreybc, the whole purpose of mentioning it is causing havoc.
<Daekdroom> Because really, I don't have any hopes of windicators becoming truth :P
<humphreybc> lol
<humphreybc> I don't think anyone wants them to become a reality.
<Omega> Oh look, activity!
<humphreybc> Anyone /sane/ at least.
<Amaranth> Can someone set https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/710271 back to triaged like it is for compiz?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 710271 in compiz (Ubuntu) "invisible window border problems" [High,Triaged]
<Omega> I have to read up on windicators again.
<Daekdroom> and where would windicators fit anyway? Now that the title bar is in the panel when maximized, putting them with the appindicators could cause confusion.
<Omega> I suppose a seperator would be used
<humphreybc> would still be stupid
<humphreybc> it was a dumb idea, you can't avoid it
<Omega> http://www.mail-archive.com/ayatana@lists.launchpad.net/msg01177.html
<Omega> That seemed to me like a good use of it.
#ayatana 2011-03-15
<humphreybc1> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> humphreybc1: yo
<humphreybc1> jcastro: have you got a PNG of SVG of the Ask Ubuntu around?
<humphreybc1> We're working on the Ask Ubuntu stuff for OMG!
<greggory-hz> So I'm looking at getting involved with development here and I thought I'd start off with a simple bug like Bug #730273 (as good a place as any right?). Was wondering if anyone here would know right off where in the code or which class(es) I should be looking into the fix this issue. I've done a bit of searching, but haven't turned up much yet
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 730273 in unity (Ubuntu) "Search cursor in Unity’s Dash, File Places and Application Places search field should blink on focus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730273
<jbicha> greggory-hz: have you looked through src/PlacesSearchBar.cpp ? I'm not much of a programmer but it looks promising
<greggory-hz> jbicha, I may looked their briefly, but I'll check again, seems promising at least
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> hey folks
<didrocks> kamstrup: on the SearchHint, it's slightely more complex as the places adapt the Search string depending on the section you are in
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, my suggestion is if SearchHint -> use it, otherwise, fallback to the current system
<didrocks> (dynamic one with sections and using "Search")
<didrocks> Kaleo: FYI ^^
<dbarth_> rodrigo_: ping?
<rodrigo_> dbarth_, pong
<dbarth_> h
<dbarth_> hi
<rodrigo_> hi
<didrocks> kamstrup: Kaleo: forget about it for now, the code doesn't really enable that for now, so let's stick to the plan for better l10n
<rodrigo_> dbarth_, API is in now
<apinheiro> rodrigo_, dbarth_ yeah sorry, today I tried to work at home, but I have connection problems
<apinheiro> I have just arrived to the office
<rodrigo_> morning apinheiro, btw :)
<dbarth_> apinheiro: hi
<apinheiro> dbarth_, hi, again, sorry for the delay
<dbarth_> apinheiro: let me know when you're ready for a call
<apinheiro> dbarth_, ok, yeah ready, moving to a different room,
<dbarth_> apinheiro, rodrigo_: it's not connecting here, tried on 2 different devices
<apinheiro> dbarth_, rodrigo_ ready
 * rodrigo_ is ready also
<dbarth_> rodrigo_: let's go on #unity-a11y
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> #join #unity-a11y
<dbarth_> seems skype is not working for me this morning
<Cimi> jjardon: sorry, I just figured out I was not in #ayatana :)
<kamstrup> njpatel, Kaleo: please sanity check my last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/732981
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732981 in unity (Ubuntu) "Application sections dropdown is not alphabetized" [Low,Confirmed]
<njpatel> kamstrup, sounds sexy
<kamstrup> njpatel: be careful when using the word "sexy" in the vicinity of collators... librarians will hunt you down and make sweet love to you
<njpatel> hah
<kamstrup> you laugh now...
 * njpatel locks doors
<Cimi> aruiz: do you know where javier is?
<aruiz> Cimi, nope, are you waiting for him?
<Cimi> yes
<aruiz> gimme a sec
<dbarth_> apinheiro: eh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/731403 is already open btw, and covers the FFE for places a11y FYI
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 731403 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Dash not accessible" [Undecided,Triaged]
<dbarth_> apinheiro: i had opened it a few days ago, but forgot
<apinheiro> dbarth_, np, I already saw that
<apinheiro> I was able to view it in the big amount of bug updates that I receive ;)
<aruiz> Cimi, seems like jjardon had a domestic accident, sorry about this
<aruiz> Cimi, he's fine should be online soon
<aruiz> :-)
<jjardon> Cimi: hello!
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, are you here?
<dbarth_> loicm: hey loic, apinheiro has a nice patch to fix an a11y issue in unity: https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/nux/fix-event-inspector/+merge/53414
<dbarth_> loicm: can you review it when you have a moment?
<Cimi> jjardon: got the mail?
<Cimi> jjardon: got the mail?
<jjardon> Cimi: yeah
<Kaleo> kamstrup: I just read it
<Kaleo> kamstrup: I think we will just use http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qsortfilterproxymodel.html
<didrocks> nerochiaro: around?
<nerochiaro> didrocks: yeah
<nerochiaro> didrocks: what's up ?
<didrocks> nerochiaro: after talking to dbarth, we should maybe focus on the simpliest case for now for "adding to the launcher"
<didrocks> nerochiaro: which is adding the icon to the launcher
<didrocks> no progress bar and such
<didrocks> I mean, it's way passed feature freeze
<didrocks> quite sensible as we monitor an external process
<didrocks> I would personally prefer that as a service, but it's clearly out of scope for natty
<didrocks> so just adding the icon on the dbus call is already a net advantage over maverick
<didrocks> (and bring some questions already, as the desktop file doesn't exist yet)
<nerochiaro> didrocks: well, i'm ok with just adding the favorite if you guys think it's the best way. I don't have a specific opinion on how much would be too much, so to speak
<didrocks> nerochiaro: I prefer to run on the safe side right now and focus on fixing bugs, not adding to many of them :)
<nerochiaro> didrocks: i'll start with only adding the favorite, as you say maybe it's already too complicated
<didrocks> nerochiaro: well, it's not that straightforward in fact because of the desktop file not beeing present, yet
<didrocks> yeah*
<nerochiaro> didrocks: but if the icon has to inactive until the end of the installation, then we need to know when the installation is finished anyway
<nerochiaro> didrocks: so we still need to talk to aptdaemon
<didrocks> nerochiaro: exactly, that's my question
<didrocks> nerochiaro: so, if we really want to drop this out of natty, we can maybe talk to Gary so that the signal (and the panel) is only shown once the installation is finished?
<Kaleo> can we detect when the desktop file appears?
<didrocks> then, for oneiric, we can have a service making that
<nerochiaro> didrocks: what about just using something like inotify ?
<didrocks> Kaleo: add a filewatch isn't really what we want as it will be removed in oneiric
<didrocks> but yeah, can work with a inontify
<Kaleo> (i am at lunch, on the phone. please excuse my slow respobse time)
<didrocks> no worry Kaleo :)
<nerochiaro> didrocks: i'm not against having the DBUS signal sent at the end of installation either, if gary is ok
<nerochiaro> i mean, if everyone is ok
<didrocks> nerochiaro: I think it's the safest for natty
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: we already have desktop file watching code
<nerochiaro> didrocks: and why a filewatch will be removed ?
<nerochiaro> didrocks: i mean, why did you say that ?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: yes, which i suspect uses inotify under the hood anyway
<didrocks> nerochiaro: in oneiric, we will rely on aptdeamon
<nerochiaro> didrocks: ah ok
<didrocks> so no need for inotify then
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: of course it does
<nerochiaro> didrocks: frankly i don't think it's such a big deal to start talking to aptdaemon already, but i'm ok with either solution
<nerochiaro> didrocks: so let's check with Gary, he may be ok delaying the signal
<nerochiaro> that's for sure the simplest thing
<nerochiaro> for everyone
<Kaleo> delaying the signal?
<Kaleo> it means having the launcher item appearing only when the install is finished?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: actually delay showing the "add to launcher" question until the installation is finished.
<nerochiaro> IMHO
<didrocks> right, for natty
<Kaleo> How do you deal with the case of multipke apps being installed?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: perhaps the question can appear immediately but be phrased differently, like "add to launcher when installation completes ?"
<Kaleo> right
<Kaleo> that sounds better
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: didrocks: and keep at the bottom of the window a "this will be added to the panel at the end of installation"
<Kaleo> that way gary does not need to change the api maybe?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> I'll talk to gary about it
<didrocks> see what can be done
<nerochiaro> didrocks: ok, thanks. keep us posted
<didrocks> sure :)
<evilvish> didrocks: hey..  when you use your scripts to update the bug status, could you use a different account?  sometimes it is confusing when someone asks a question why status was changed and I'm not really sure if you did it intentionally or if it was a case of BOTS GONE WILD ;p
<didrocks> evilvish: the BOT never went wild :)
<didrocks> evilvish: I'll still make it run for 2 weeks, monitoring its activity and then will put somewhere…
<didrocks> with a different account
<didrocks> sounds ok?
<evilvish> sure.. :)
<evilvish> didrocks: oh it did a couple of times, there was one case where doctormo even got angry ;)
<didrocks> evilvish: someone put the status as invalid on it, isn't it?
<didrocks> so it's just a sync :)
<didrocks> I mean, the bot is just doing what it was told to do, then, if someone puts a bad status, it will sync the bad status :p
<evilvish> didrocks: yea, sure, not your script error, but it would be easier  if we knew it was the script and not you.. :)
<didrocks> evilvish: right, I still want to monitor the output closely until the next 2 weeks though, so will then move it to another machine and another account
<evilvish> didrocks: sure, np take your time.. just wanted to mention this to you, i noticed this on a couple of occasions :) .. btw, martins bug was bug 726711
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 726711 in unity-place-applications "Unintuative Application Matching" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726711
<evilvish> oh! you've replied there :)
<didrocks> evilvish: yeah
<didrocks> evilvish: i'm looking at all bugs :)
<loicm> dbarth_, apinheiro: merge request approved
<zniavre> good afternoon
<spikeb> same to you. :)
<zniavre> how to run the UnitySupportTest please to check the output
<zniavre> ?
<zniavre> im so sad to do not run unity , i really want to give it a try
<lamalex> didrocks, is your unify script on lp?
<lamalex> didrocks, I need it to run daily or something
<didrocks> lamalex: no, I'll run it daily still and then push it somewhere
<didrocks> I just prefer still to control for the incoming 2 weeks
<lamalex> didrocks, did it not run friday?
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/733594 didn't get upstream task
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 733594 in unity (Ubuntu) "background not redrawn after screen rotation" [Undecided,New]
<lamalex> and is from the 11th
<didrocks> I ran it on Friday, right
<didrocks> probably before this one was opened
<apinheiro> dbarth__, loicm approved my merge request
<apinheiro> can I merge it or should i wait for jay?
<tedg> klattimer, Saw your facebook post.  You might make sure to grab dbusmenu trunk as chrisccoulson has fixed a bunch of mem leaks there.  It should clean up the valgrind logs some.
<klattimer> tedg: well they're looking pretty sweet so far
<klattimer> at least in my code
<klattimer> there are some small leaks but I think they'll come out in the watch
<klattimer> hey, I've got a new ido branch which fixes a bug in the closure and a new branch of indicator-datetime which enables browsing more appropriately :)
<klattimer> so you can select days/months and the relevant appointments pop up
<tedg> Ah, cool.  Are they proposed?  I hadn't noticed the mails.
<klattimer> tedg: what I really need is some way of triggering an update when the menu pops down
<klattimer> I hadn't submitted yet
<klattimer> been testing all afternoon
<tedg> klattimer, BTW, I'll be out Thurs/Fri so I'm going to try to do a release tomorrow, do you think that could work for you?
<klattimer> I think I fixed another bug
<klattimer> that works for me
<klattimer> :)
<klattimer> I'll be pushing this today
<tedg> klattimer, You should get about to show signal.
<klattimer> someone already merged a bunch of changes, not sure who
<tedg> I merged a bunch of the branches you had proposed last night.
<klattimer> tedg: I can get about to show, but not pop-down
<tedg> It's working well for me here now.
<tedg> What's the difference?
<klattimer> well, when the menu pops down we want to reset the selected date in the calendar to today, and the appointment time to from now onwards
<klattimer> rather than the selected day
<klattimer> tedg: fixes bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/649800
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 649800 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "datetime indicator won't show today's date if you've ever clicked on any others" [Wishlist,In progress]
<klattimer> if we don't have a pop down signal, then I'll do it in the next timer interval
<klattimer> which is _almost_ the same *right* :S
<tedg> klattimer, You mean close signal, right?
<klattimer> tedg: yeah
<klattimer> if that's what you call it
<tedg> If so, mterry I think might be your hero there :-)
<klattimer> I'd call it a menu pop down
<klattimer> mterry: I need a hero
 * tedg imagines mterry with a cape, it might work...
 * mterry swoops in
<mterry> klattimer, I haven't started working on a close signal yet, but it is on my todo list
<klattimer> mterry: ok
<klattimer> let me know when it's done :)
<klattimer> will it be before or during natty?
<mterry> klattimer, hopefully before  :)
<klattimer> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/calendarmenuitemsignals/+merge/53467
<klattimer> tedg: also https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/ido/select-activate-set-date/+merge/53446
<klattimer> there may yet be some changes
<tedg> klattimer, Cool.  I'm going to grab lunch here in a few minutes.  I'll look after that.
<klattimer> ok
<tedg> jcastro, is bug 536969 still useful to keep open?  I think we know where the docs are going, and they're being worked on.  It seems there's nothing special needed for libappindicator.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 536969 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "The api docs are incomplete or missing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536969
<jcastro> tedg: dpm is working on API docs stuff
<jcastro> I'll ask him what to do
<tedg> jcastro, Okay, I'm going to mark the upstream task as closed, as I don't think there's anything to do there.
<tedg> jcastro, You guys can fight over the Ubuntu task ;)
<jcastro> yes, I knew you were dumping the bug. :)
<apinheiro> dbarth, ping
<apinheiro> loicm approved my merge request
<apinheiro> can I merge it or should i wait for jay?
<aruiz> kenvandine, fixed the recent items stuff!
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> woot
<didrocks> apinheiro: you refused this merge, isn't it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580652/?
<apinheiro> didrocks, looking ...
<didrocks> apinheiro: it was mterry's fix for a11y
<apinheiro> didrocks, well, I don't remember to explicitly refuse that merge
<apinheiro> but I added on a comment of that bug
<apinheiro> that this change was not neccesary
<didrocks> apinheiro: is it fixed then?
<apinheiro> this was caused because they were emitting a change state change notification
<apinheiro> didrocks, yes
<apinheiro> rodrigo
<apinheiro> solved it in other merge
<apinheiro> he removed the wrong notification
<didrocks> mterry: reverting your change in the packaging branch then
<apinheiro> didrocks, argh
<apinheiro> hmm
<didrocks> that's part of the issue merging things in the packaging branch before it's applied upstream
<mterry> didrocks, sounds fine.  I'll shout if it breaks again
<didrocks> mterry: of course :)
<apinheiro> Im looking at the code and it seems that is is still here
<apinheiro> didrocks, wait a moment
<apinheiro> I will take the most recent unity branch
<didrocks> ok :)
<evilvish> jcastro: didrocks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RudBG7pfzg&feature=player_embedded !!!
<apinheiro> didrocks, yes it was removed
<didrocks> apinheiro: ok, will revert the commit then
<jcastro> evilvish: yeah I saw that
<didrocks> mterry: see, it's where individual commit is nice :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, anyway this was a commit for just the debian package, right?
<evilvish> jcastro: was pretty neat that  he has got a mockup up and running.. from a discussion on the ML :)
<nerochiaro> didrocks: did you already discuss with Gary about what to do regarding the thing we talked about this morning ?
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah
<didrocks> apinheiro: but it's still applied
<didrocks> nerochiaro: yeah, he agreed on the plan
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> nerochiaro: I updated the bug report
<jcastro> evilvish: yeah he's a rockstar
<didrocks> apinheiro: yw
<nerochiaro> didrocks: so i can assume the signal will arrive once the installation is complete, for natty
<didrocks> nerochiaro: exactly
<marnux_temp> Can someone tell me if my assumption is correct on this or point me to docu that enlightens me on this.? LauncherActionState value ACTION_DRAG_EXTERNAL in Launcher.h indicates i'm dragging something outside of the launcher like a file. Thx.
<nerochiaro> didrocks: awesome, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> evilvish: looking at it in 5 minutes :)
<Omega> What is the transparant top bar theme everyone is using?
<c10ud> is there a ppa for natty's compiz in lucid?
<evilvish> np.. just was excited at open source :)
<didrocks> mterry: argh, it was only one commit finally? (rev 406)
<didrocks> mterry: you hate me :p
<mterry> didrocks, 1 commit 4 life!
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> mterry: bzr merge -r 406..405 services/panel-indicator-entry-accessible.c && bzr commit -m "I hate mterry" did it :p
<mterry> didrocks, see, specifying the filename wasn't so hard
<didrocks> mterry: more seriously, I just pushed it, hope it won't puzzle things, but do not hesitate to ping me for next release if it crashes again
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> mterry: hugely hard, you don't know the state of my brain there!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> evilvish: looks slick :)
<evilvish> :)
<dbarth> klattimer: ping? just a heads up about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/733833 (new crasher i've assigned you to)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 733833 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,New]
<klattimer> k
<jcastro> fta: dbarth can't seem to get it recognizing WM_CLASS
<jcastro> fta: if we can sort out how to test that this can work it would go a long way to starting to fix this bug
<fta> jcastro, wfm with today's daily
<fta> i mean, xprop shows a class distinct from my browser
<fta> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "mysqueezebox.com__player_playerControl", "mysqueezebox.com__player_playerControl"
<fta> vs
<fta> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "chromium-browser", "Chromium-browser"
<fta> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "www.google.com__reader_view", "www.google.com__reader_view"
<fta> etc
<jono> m_conley, just so you know, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unitylauncher-extension is not configured for receiving bug reports - I just went to file a bug and it is not enabled - you can do that in the settings for the project
<robtaylor> DBO: so, i'm going to be jumping in to see id I can help with some of the compiz bugs
<jono> m_conley, my bug is that I installed the Unity support Add-in for Thunderbird but it doesn't seem to do anything
<jono> robtaylor, you rock :-)
<jcastro> dbarth: seems to work for fta?
<robtaylor> jono: hah, thanks :) you rock too ;)
<robtaylor> jono: how's tricks?
<jono> robtaylor, good, pal - all well :-)
<jono> busy as usual :-)
<jono> robtaylor, life well over there?
<robtaylor> jono: pretty good. it's been fun having a few codethinkers getting stuck in on natty
<Omega> It'd be nice if people could see what the new design was going to look like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/683762
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683762 in Ayatana Design "Dash - Implement new Dash design!" [Critical,Fix released]
<jono> robtaylor, yeah, you guys are rocking it :-)
<robtaylor> jono: thanks! glad to hear it :D
<nerochiaro> tremolux: when you have a moment, can you briefly explain to me how to run software center from your branch so i can test the launcher integration please ? (or point me to a doc that explain that)
<didrocks> nerochiaro: why don't you just launch with d-feet the dbus call?
<didrocks> that's what I did here
<nerochiaro> didrocks: because the wiki page doesn't specify the types of the parameters and they actually seem different from the python code, so I thought the quickest way to verify what SC is actually sending was to use dbus-monitor and have SC actually send the request
<didrocks> nerochiaro: from what I asked to gary it's ssiiiss
<didrocks> if that can help :)
<nerochiaro> didrocks: that's what I thought, but thanks for confirming
<nerochiaro> didrocks: i'll go ahead with testing by jsut sending the dbus signal myself for now, but i wouldn't mind testing with the actual app just to be 100% sure
<didrocks> nerochiaro: at least, if it's not that at the end, we will both not work :)
<didrocks> right!
<nerochiaro> didrocks: yeah, and i'd like to avoid that. or i'll just build the debian package from that branch and run that, actually
<tremolux> nerochiaro: sorry, was Mumbling w/ mvo
<tremolux> nerochiaro: if you'd like to run from the branch, you just need to grab it and cd into branch dir
<tremolux> nerochiaro: then launch s-c as "PYTHONPATH=. python ./software-center"
<tremolux> nerochiaro: it will build a local xapain db, etc. so you won't be mucking with your installed instance
<didrocks> tremolux: thanks for the comment! :)
<DBO> robtaylor, awesome
<tremolux> didrocks: no problemo  :)
<DBO> sorry I wasn't around for a couple minutes there
<nerochiaro> tremolux: i tried that, but it didn't work here. i got this:
<nerochiaro> $ PYTHONPATH=. python ./software-center
<nerochiaro> 2011-03-15 18:47:51,138 - softwarecenter - INFO - Using data (UI, xapian) from current dir
<nerochiaro> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nerochiaro> tremolux: on natty
<nerochiaro> tremolux: maybe i'm missing some dependency or something
<kiwinote> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 PYTHONPATH=. ./software-center
<tremolux> nerochiaro: hehe, yep, that's a big recent crasher
<tremolux> kiwinote: haha!  that will do it
<nerochiaro> tremolux: let me update to the latest natty
<tremolux> nerochiaro: if you update, the fix is in for that
<nerochiaro> i'll do that, or try what kiwinote suggested
<tremolux> nerochiaro:  but kiwinote's suggestion will work  :)
 * tremolux waves to kiwinote
 * kiwinote waves to tremolux
<jcastro> robtaylor: holler at me if you get smoked by compiz. You could be doing something cooler, like say .... a Unity Place in Vala for example ...
 * jcastro just tosses that out there
<nerochiaro> tremolux: so it looks like you are actually calling from SC a method that the launcher should expose. that's ok, but wouldn't it be better to just send out a signal ?
<nerochiaro> tremolux: so that unity or unity2d can pick that up, and you don't have to check if they are running
<nerochiaro> didrocks: see above too
<tremolux> nerochiaro: sure, I think that sounds reasonable, I was just following the spec actually
<nerochiaro> tremolux: didn't happen to me to notice that when i first read it, or i would've pointed it out earlier
<nerochiaro> seems easier for everyone, especially since otherwise we would have to "pretend" to be unity, while most of our DBUS interfaces are actually on com.canonical.Unity2d
<nerochiaro> not a big deal, but if it can be avoided...
<nerochiaro> let's see what didrocks says about it
<ronoc> DanRabbit, how are you doing with those VOIP icons ?
<DanRabbit> ronoc: Hey sorry I have a LOT of other stuff on my plate and it just keeps getting piled on O.O
<ronoc> DanRabbit, okay will you make the UI freeze ?
<DanRabbit> ronoc: that's not until next week right?
<ronoc> DanRabbit, yep
<ronoc> DanRabbit, how about those two playlist icons I mailed you about earlier, is that a bit much to ask ?:)
<DanRabbit> ronoc: I'm under a lot of pressure to finish up these icons for U1 mobile. After those are done I'll be more available
<tremolux> nerochiaro: ok, that sounds good
<tremolux> nerochiaro: feel free to modify the call and even upload a branch if you like, so I can be sure I implement just what you need
<nerochiaro> tremolux: can do, when we're all ok with the plan
<tremolux> nerochiaro: thx!  :)
<nerochiaro> tremolux: thanks to you
<ronoc> DanRabbit, okay, I'll come back to pester you later in the week :)
<DanRabbit> ronoc: okay :p Sorry
<ronoc> DanRabbit, no probs, I won't forget :)
<ronoc> later folks
<jfi> kenvandine, Hello, a member of the release team has approved the FFE, I guess the next steps merge + package upload is up to you (LP: 732848)
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> indeed
<jfi> I am impressed that it was so smooth and fast, I thought that it requires more energy to add this kind of feature.
<jfi> (in term of process)
<kenvandine> jfi: we try to keep things moving
<kenvandine> it is a bit harder for things on the default CD :)
<kenvandine> but still, we love contributions
<kenvandine> and contributors
<kenvandine> bug 732848
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732848 in liferea (Ubuntu) "Feature request: add unread items count in the Unity Launcher entry" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732848
<jfi> kenvandine, it is a good way to motivate occasional contributors. Spending time understanding the process, waiting and worst don't have feedback is not a good source of motivation:)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> we try to hard to stay on top of that stuff
<kenvandine> but it can be hard sometimes, sooo busy
<kenvandine> jfi: doing one last build and test before uploading
<nhaines> jfi: I haven't used Liferea in a long time but I remember it fondly.  Thanks for enhancing it.  The counter feature of the Launcher icons is really cool.  :)
<kenvandine> jfi: uploaded, thx!
<jfi> kenvandine, cool! I can concentrate to the counter for pidgin now :-p
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> keep up the great work
<m_conley> rodrigo_: ping
<coz_> hey all
<apw> can someone remind me where the 'maximum width' is encoded, so i can work out if my main box will work if i upgrade; this is the max renderable sized thing in intel graphics
<costales> Hi! I have problems with my icon app in the panel. I modified the .desktop file, but the icon appears blur (a little). Which is the right resolution, please? Thanks in advance!
<costales> See this capture, I overwrited the icon with the gnome-terminal, the second is my icon, and the first the original Terminal: http://ubuntuone.com/p/hqi/
<Hexxeh> dbarth: ping
<kenvandine> Cimi, scrollbars are looking awesome!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> whoops, focus!
<Trevinho> Excuse me, but am I the only who has the bug that a window title doesn't get updated when a window content changes (i.e, you switch selected document in GEdit, you change tab in firefox or chromium...)
<Trevinho> however I've noticed that in Vbox..
<AndreaAzzarone> in gedit it works properly!
<Trevinho> mh, ok... so I figure that it's somewhat related to VirtualBox...
<AndreaAzzarone> @jcastro thanks for the post on OMG!
<Trevinho> congreats you got yours too AndreaAzzarone ;)
<AndreaAzzarone> much ado about nothing ;)
<AndreaAzzarone> but if the applications dash is open and if i click on the applications dash icon, the dash doens't close.
<AndreaAzzarone> Is it normal?
<Omega> AndreaAzzarone: Thank you for the patches!
<Cimi> kenvandine: many thx
<greggory-hz> Trevinho, I'm also getting the non-updating title in VB
<jcastro> Trevinho: did you try it on the chromium daily build or just one of the stable/beta/dev channel ones?
<coz_> hey agll
<coz_>  rather hey all
<pulb> hi guys, do I have to install natty to work on unity?
<aruiz> pulb, no, but it'll make your life a lot easier :-)
<pulb> so i can compile it on maverick?
<rbnswartz> pulb I would recommend it
<rbnswartz> running natty
<rbnswartz> that is
<pulb> but not as my primary os, i guess?
<aruiz> pulb, you could, but it'll be a nightmare :-) upgrade to natty, or use a virtual machine
<pulb> ok, i thought so :-)
<rbnswartz> pulb I'm running it on a build machine. I've had a few blips that have forced a rebuild of the entire partition. Of my own making I might add.
<pulb> eeek
<rbnswartz> pulb I should add that the rebuild was just my cheater's way of fixing it. I could have fixed it otherwise but a rebuild is a way to start out fresh
<pulb> ok, i think i'll use a vm then :-)
 * humphreybc has been trying to get Unity to crash for the last two days to appease smspillaz
#ayatana 2011-03-16
<humphreybc> You guys notice that often the Unity launcher will get "stuck" and won't slide back if it's set to auto hide?
<Omega> humphreybc: I haven't had that happen to me recently.
<rbnswartz> DBO you in?
<jonny> hi... what the diference betwin ubuntu and ubuntu-ubity?
<jonny> ubuntu-unit
<jonny> somany people and nobody know tell me??!!!
<Omega> Ubuntu is the project, the Operating System.
<Daekdroom> Unity is a shell.
<Omega> Unity is the desktop shell, the part of the operating system you see.
<jonny> ok
<Omega> Hey Daekdroom.
<jonny> sorry... ubuntu-gnome and ubuntu-unity
<jonny> what is diference
<Daekdroom> GNOME is a desktop environment. Unity is a desktop shell. Unity works on top of GNOME.
<Daekdroom> and therefore, is not replacing it, as many people are mislead to believe in.
<jonny> ahhh... then ubuntu = ubuntu(unity)
<jonny> only interface is diferent
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu will start using Unity by default.
<jonny> hummmm I see
<Daekdroom> (in the future releases, starting by 11.04)
<jonny> yeap... I readed about that
<jonny> ubuntu 11.04 will use Unity
<jonny> some thinq like this
<jonny> I'm thinking change to Unity because the fonts in my ubuntu is not good
<humphreybc> Agree 100% with MPT on this. https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg05037.html
<humphreybc> Current menu implementation is f**king moronic.
<humphreybc> (excuse my french)
<jonny> what is moronic?
<humphreybc> Unity's implementation of menus (or rather, lack of) in the panel.
<Daekdroom> idiotic, I think
<Daekdroom> humphreybc, I think it'd only make sense if menus also melted into title bars in non-maximized windows, like Chrome.
<Daekdroom> Because in large screen resolutions, the menu might stay too far away from a window.
<jonny> I see...
<humphreybc> Daekdroom: yeah, you ever tried using Unity with more than one monitor?
<Daekdroom> Of course it's easy to aim because it's at the top of the screen, but..
<jonny> What can I do to make my webbrowser fonts be better in ubuntu?
<humphreybc> It's basically the worst thing ever
<Daekdroom> I have never tried using anything with more than one monitor.
<jonny> I use ubuntu in 2 monitors and I've no problem
<jonny> I dont know about unity
<humphreybc> I quite often have my laptop hooked up to a 24" external monitor
<jonny> I'm thinking install Unity, but I dont know if it is better then ubuntu
<humphreybc> jonny: Unity /is/ Ubuntu.
<fagan> jonny: there is a resizing problem for any other monitors at the moment if memory serves me right
<fagan> on the new unity
<jonny> somebody know what can I do about fonts (dont show good) in my brouwser
<jonny> ?
<fagan> yeah its a rendering issue its being worked on I think
<jonny> well... I'm tired... another time I came back... tanks.... bye
<humphreybc> ...right.
<fagan> humphreybc: :)
 * humphreybc really needs to get some work done, dammit.
<fagan> oh how is the game working out
<humphreybc> if I told you that, I'd have to kill you :)
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> im excited to see where it goes since im a pretty heavy gamer
 * fagan risking going off topic since its quiet
<kklimonda> would it be possible to change launcher icon dynamically after application is already running?
<dashua> Cimi, do you sleep?  You are a machine. :)
<Cimi> lol
<Cimi> yeah, updating then going to sleep
<dashua> Ha nice, made a PPA for those themes if you want to check out.  I know you're busy with the overlay bars.
 * humphreybc still hasn't managed to reproduce the invisible window bug
<humphreybc> jcastro: ping
<humphreybc> jcastro: PM me when you're around
<didrocks> good morning
<humphreybc1> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1887929/uds-hub.png
<MacSlow> hey everybody
<nerochiaro> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> nerochiaro: hey
<nerochiaro> didrocks: did you see the discussion I had yesterday with Gary about turning the dbus method call into a signal ?
<nerochiaro> so that it's broadcast to everyone interested instead of just targeted to unity
<didrocks> nerochiaro: no, I didn't
<didrocks> nerochiaro: I'm not sure about a signal as this one is really specific
<didrocks> with Unity "launcher"
<didrocks> and icon size/x/y
<nerochiaro> didrocks: well, the issue is that we would have to register on the bus as unity, but currently all our interfaces are on com.canonical.Unity2d ... it's not a big deal to register also as com.canonical.Unity, but seems less clean
<nerochiaro> instead with a signal, it's sent out to no one in particular
<nerochiaro> so SC doesn't care if Unity or Unity2d gets it
<nerochiaro> or someone else
<didrocks> nerochiaro: I think the long term solution is an external process for that
<didrocks> dealing with logic for the launcher
<didrocks> like the intellihide and such
<nerochiaro> didrocks: that seems reasonable, on the long term
<didrocks> so then, a method would make sense as the daemon will bring the info to the rendering part
<nerochiaro> right
<didrocks> so right now, I would say, steal the Unity name :)
<nerochiaro> ok, i'll just do that :)
<didrocks> great thanks! :)
<klattimer> Cimi: are there specific theme settings you need to do to make the calendar marked days show up bolder or a different shade or something?
<klattimer> my code doesn't seem to highlight days, this is in the indicator-datetime
<apinheiro> dbarth, ping?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, I'm having problems with the SyncGeometries thing we talked about (remember?)
<rodrigo_> njpatel, doing the call once the indicators are synced from the service doesn't work, since the stuff is not yet drawn on the screen
<rodrigo_> njpatel, so, I've tried doing it in PostDraw, Draw, PostLayout, etc, so what would be the best place to do it?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, Draw should work, as it's its' guaranteed to be valid at that point
<njpatel> rodrigo_, also, make sure your using GetAbsoluteGeometries
<njpatel> GetAbsoluteGeometry(), I mean
<njpatel> as that's the geometry relative to the 0,0 of the screen
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ok, trying again, Draw didn't work last time I tried, but might be another thing
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ok
<njpatel> rodrigo_, just be aware that draw get's called *alot* so make sure you have something cached so you know when you actually need to update
<rodrigo_> njpatel, hmm, right, that might have been the problem
<njpatel> rodrigo_, Draw in PanelView, called after IndicatorObjectFactory emits a changed signal (whenever it recevied anything that might cause a geometry update, you'll need to add that) would do the trick
<njpatel> the panelview can cache the changed and then on the next draw sync the geometries
<rodrigo_> ok
<BigWhale> Greetings... Is this the whine-place to whine about bugs in Unity? Beside the obvious launchpad? :)
<humphreybc> BigWhale: Yeah, or Twitter.
<BigWhale> humphreybc, I did that already. :>
<humphreybc> BigWhale: haha
<BigWhale> Now I'm posting bug report, I had to apt-get upgrade first, just to make sure ...
<evilvish> BigWhale: you gotta end it with "Canonical #foo team sucks!" otherwise you are doing it wrong ;p
<BigWhale> Naah, I'm still Lawful Good aligned. I'll do that when I turn chaotic. :>
<humphreybc-ipad> Hmm. Last natty updates borked my install, won't load the gdm on boot. Virtual terminals still work. Ideas?
<humphreybc-ipad> Compiz --replace ?
<evilvish> humphreybc-ipad: just "compiz"
<BigWhale> There... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66490396/unity-gtk-theme-borken.png
<humphreybc-ipad> Fatal: couldn't open display
<humphreybc-ipad> Sad face.
<BigWhale> If this is how Natty will look like, then I don't want it! ;>
 * humphreybc-ipad tries rebooting
<chaotic> BigWhale:  there are definitely advantages to being Chaotic
<humphreybc-ipad> Great success! GDM decided to work now.
<BigWhale> humphreybc-ipad, grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<humphreybc-ipad> BigWhale: Worked after a reboot.
<BigWhale> now that sucks...
<BigWhale> well... in a way
<BigWhale> chaotic, I am sure. hehe :))
<humphreybc> Alright! Back in business.
<humphreybc-ipad> Natty sure does make my laptop get hot.
<humphreybc-ipad> CPU isn't maxing out, maybe GPU or something. Either way it's loud, hot and concerning
<humphreybc> btw humphreybc = humphreybc-ipad
<humphreybc> ;)
<BigWhale> I wanted to blog about natty and now I can't because it's ugly :'(
<kazade> BigWhale, trying switching theme and then switching it back
<kazade> *try
<BigWhale> I did :/
<kazade> :(
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> where can I switch GTK theme... wasn't this in 'Appearance'
<chaotic> BigWhale: yup, Appearance
<BigWhale> GTK theme doesn't change, just the window borders
<BigWhale> however ...
<BigWhale> it does change in the Appearance window
<BigWhale> now it died... no more compiz and I have no idea how to sent CTRL-ALT-F1 to vbox... *sigh*
<apinheiro> njpatel, can I make you two questions?
<njpatel> apinheiro, sure
<njpatel> BigWhale, when that happens, it means that gnome-settings-daemon has died
<njpatel> (nothting to do with Unity)
<njpatel> just run it from a terminal and see it magically fix your desktop
<humphreybc-ipad> Unity just crashed on my after safely removing a drive :)
<BigWhale> njpatel, hmmm ok let me see
<humphreybc> Hmm
<njpatel> humphreybc, want that report if you have it :)
<humphreybc> It was a duplicate of a current bug, lemme see if I can find it
<humphreybc> exact same thing
<humphreybc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/734721
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 734721 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Medium,New]
<humphreybc> marked it as affecting me
<BigWhale> njpatel, it is refusing to start again... :) http://pastebin.com/RdmUv8Hd
<humphreybc> even "LANGUAGE=en_NZ:en" haha
<njpatel> BigWhale, killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon; gnome-settings-daemon
<njpatel> humphreybc, thanks, will fix it
<humphreybc> njpatel: Also, check out the cool Ask Ubuntu widgets on OMG! now
<humphreybc> ;)
<humphreybc> (I have a feeling Jorge might be more excited than you, though)
<BigWhale> njpatel, it seems it keeps suiciding at startup.. I'll reassign the bug..
<njpatel> weird, it died on me yesterday but it's normally good at respawning
<BigWhale> err wait
<BigWhale> panel settings are back
<BigWhale> but not the windows
<mpt> klattimer, hey, where does the code live for the current keyboard indicator menu?
<klattimer> gnome-settings-daemon
<klattimer> are you going to get it themed?
<klattimer> *most* of the code is there I suppose, just some themed "flags" icons for the [ XX ] display and packaged into the themes /flags/ folder
<klattimer> in fact I think that would *just work* tbh
<mpt> klattimer, people keep thinking I'm responsible for icons and themes and stuff, but no, I just throw stones
<klattimer> :)
<mpt> (i.e. make lists of things for Cimi and DanRabbit to fix)
<klattimer> who's getting one thrown at them?
<klattimer> oh, good not me :D
<mpt> klattimer, just someone posting on ayatana@ interested in helping out with the keyboard stuff
<mpt> hi clarita
<Cimi> mpt: that we can't fix cause we are working on other projects
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> But, other people could
<clarita> hello mpt
<kklimonda> would it be possible to change launcher icon dynamically after application is already running?
<kklimonda> also, are insane memory leaks in compiz already reported?
<humphreybc> Hey njpatel, I have something to add to my Unity wishlist :)
<humphreybc> I would like to be able to drag the Places, Applications, Volumes and Trash icons anywhere I like, without being constrained to having them *below* the app launcher icons.
<humphreybc> I almost think the "Applications" dash is more important than the Ubuntu icon
<njpatel> yep, I think there is a feature request for that
<humphreybc> See, the Ubuntu icon's Dash entries are mainly "Find more of this"
<humphreybc> But the Apps entries are mainly "use what you currently have"
<humphreybc> I'd bet most people want to actually use things more often than they want to find things
<humphreybc> So why the Applications launcher icon is squashed down near the bottom is beyond me.
<njpatel> yep, we're hoping that those 10-15 apps would be moved to the launcher so they won't be opening the dash all the time, but it makes sense
<humphreybc> Sure, the Ubuntu button dash allows you to launch /any/ application, but, to do so, you need to know the name of that application for you to find it easily.
<njpatel> or some keywords but yeah, it's not geared for browsing like the actual places are
<humphreybc> Also, only showing 6 apps under "installed" and then having "See 75 more" is crazy ludicrous.
<njpatel> humphreybc, it's not done yet, we'll auto-expand if there is space
<humphreybc> Especially since those 6 apps are pointless things I'd hardly ever use, like, About Me, Additional Drivers, Solitaire, Agave and Assistive Technologies.
<humphreybc> At least three of those aren't even /apps/ - they're settings.
<humphreybc> Why are they in the apps view?
<njpatel> because they weren't in there but people got confused so we had to add them back
<njpatel> in there originally*
<humphreybc> Okay, so use case: Something most people would use semi-regularly but not regularly enough to actually have it pinned to their launcher. LibreOffice Impress.
<humphreybc> Aka, they want to make a Slideshow.
<humphreybc> So, they click the Ubuntu button
<njpatel> type in slideshow or presentation
<njpatel> and they get impress
<humphreybc> If they knew the name of the app (unlikely) they'd search that. And yes, keywords work, which is impressive (I was expecting them to not work ) :)
<humphreybc> But let's say they don't recognize the text field is there
<humphreybc> (Right now, there is no blinking cursor suggesting I can type in there but I guess that's a bug)
<njpatel> "Find More Apps" and browse or choose "Office" section from dropdown?
<humphreybc> So they click Ubuntu Button > Find More Apps > See 75 more results > LibreOffice Impress
<humphreybc> A lot of clicks?
<humphreybc> The dropdown isn't immediately obvious, imo
<njpatel> it's not styled yet that's why
<humphreybc> okay
<njpatel> but yes, more clicks
 * humphreybc thinks he should just shut up till final... but worries nothing will change
<njpatel> you don't see things changing week to week?
<humphreybc> Not really, to be honest. Nothing visual. Definitely bug fixes.
<njpatel> Also, you probably want to bring up ideas on ayatana list so designers can see....I don't have much control over design :)
<njpatel> I'm still awaiting some key visuals for dash, I'm promised that they will be with me early next week
<humphreybc> I think that Unity has ironically become more suited to power users, perhaps because it's been designed and implemented by power users (a common Achilles heel of open source) even though it is designed for newbies.
<njpatel> so they'll be in next weeks release
<humphreybc> I just somehow doubt my Mum will know what the F is going on
<njpatel> I don't think so, you'll be surprised at how much google has made people want a search box to type something into and expect an answer back
<humphreybc> In fact I can tell you the exact first point she'll get stuck. She will open an app, the dock to the left will hide, and then she won't know what to do to open another app. She'll move the cursor to the left wall and nothing will happen.
<njpatel> hence search is continuously being refined
<humphreybc> Hell it even took me ages to figure out you had to move your cursor right up to the top left corner pixel to reveal the launcher again
<njpatel> yeah, I really want the launcher to be fixed by default
<njpatel> I'm still hoping that will change
<dbarth> jaytaoko|afk: just a heads up when you arrive about apinheiro's branch which needs to be merged in
<humphreybc> It's easy to fix if it's auto hiding
<humphreybc> Simply have it reveal when you move your cursor to anywhere on the left wall
<humphreybc> It slides away to the left, hinting at the fact it should be able to be called by putting your cursor anywhere up against the left wall
<humphreybc> All docks do it. It's a common and expected behaviour enhanced by the hinting animation.
<njpatel> Agreed, tis is something that needs to be brought up on ayatana
<humphreybc> I believe keybuk has already mentioned this issue
 * njpatel makes todo
<njpatel> keybuk wasn't even using a mouse
<humphreybc> I unsubscribed from ayatana months ago due to all the bikeshedding
<njpatel> but yes, it's common and that's how it works with AWN and docky
<humphreybc> (not to mention Mac OS X if you have that set to hide)
<humphreybc> Anyway
<humphreybc> Maybe I should compile a list of gripes
<humphreybc> Only to be told they'll all be fixed? Perhaps I'll wait till after final.
<njpatel> Agreed, but it's out of my hands, unfortunately
<humphreybc> Who should I be talking to then?
<humphreybc> Rick? Jason?
<njpatel> Gripes are good, if they are in a list for later viewing :)
<njpatel> nope, none of them design
<njpatel> humphreybc, JohnLea and Mark
<humphreybc> Yeah but as the desktop managers Rick and Jason should have sway
<humphreybc> (I can't remember exact titles, they change often enough at Canonical)
<humphreybc> really? Two people are making the decisions about Unity, one of them not even a designer?
<humphreybc> Are they getting feedback from anyone else?
<njpatel> No, I pointed you to the leads that can you can get an answer from
<humphreybc> ah okay
<njpatel> Otherwise Ayatana list or bugs, whichever your prefer
<humphreybc> ok
 * humphreybc has a feeling neither will get me anywhere, but hey
<njpatel> You never know :)
<BigWhale> uhm... how do you get launcher back once it slides out of the way?
<jporsini> just move the mouse on the left side of the screen
<BigWhale> ok, this is virtualbox issue then...
<jporsini> with VB, it is painfull yes
<BigWhale> still annoying
<humphreybc> njpatel: Yeah, I do know.
<humphreybc> Because it's happened before :)
<jporsini> BigWhale, switch to full screen is the easiest way or hit the window key
<njpatel> :)
<BigWhale> I don't like things that hide from me... :>
 * humphreybc refers people to his latest tweets
<BigWhale> I'm not following you
<humphreybc> http://twitter.com/humphreybc
<jporsini> BigWhale, I guess it is possible to turn off the autohide, I assume that on a touch screen it is not very convenient to have an autohiude
<BigWhale> And I don't like the name of the application fading out and menu covering it then ...
<BigWhale> it's really hard to follow someone in gwibber ...
<humphreybc> BigWhale: that's because Gwibber is the pits
<BigWhale> well searching is hard
<BigWhale> I implemented follow/unfollow, that's easy now
<BigWhale> and gnome terminal needs some unity love
<coz_> good day all
<kenvandine> BigWhale, hey
<BigWhale> Hm, will there be any feature freeze exceptions for Unity.
<BigWhale> kenvandine, good morning. :)
<BigWhale> my last statement was actually a question :>
<BigWhale> second last
<kenvandine> BigWhale, i think will be
<humphreybc> BigWhale: there are *always* feature freeze exceptions
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/NattyReleaseStatus
<kenvandine> lists all the expected stuff
<BigWhale> oh, thanks.
<humphreybc> Do you guys get weird graphical glitches when alt-tabbing in Unity?
<BigWhale> No. I just managed to freeze the whole desktop...
<BigWhale> by running ccsm
<popey> humphreybc: i find alt+tab in general to be very poor performance wise :(
<BigWhale> humphreybc, alt tabbing was a bit slow for me, but I'm running in vbox, so this might be the reason
<humphreybc> I managed to nab a screenshot, lemme upload
<popey> I'm using unity on native iron with nvidia GPU
<kenvandine> mine looks fine, intel graphics
<kenvandine> but it is slow to show
<kenvandine> but looks nice
<kenvandine> and works fine once it is raised
<humphreybc> http://twitpic.com/4a0v13
<kenvandine> i just think it is too slow to show
<humphreybc> I get stuff like this happen basically every 1 in 10 alt-tabs
<popey> my manky intel work xp box is near instant, but I just can't get Ubuntu to switch windows quickly enough
<humphreybc> and when I move the mouse around, the IRC window gets "erased" to reveal Facebook.
<popey> humphreybc: i have seen that with nouveau
<popey> is that browser chrome humphreybc ?
<humphreybc> yeah, chromium
<popey> i actually get that happen on windows with chrome
<popey> only started recently, i suspect a chrome bug
<humphreybc> Actually, now that you mention it, I've never noticed it happen with other apps
<BigWhale> this does look like browser bug... only browser elements are popping out
<humphreybc> I also find Unity to act weird with window selection. Quite often it'll require more than one click on the title bar of a window for it become the focused one.
<popey> oh, i can beat that humphreybc :)
 * humphreybc wishes he was an OP so he could change the topic to #unitywars
<popey> dual screen, open an app full screen on both displays
<humphreybc> ha
<humphreybc> yes
<humphreybc> But that's always been a bug in Linux
<popey> no no no, hang on..
<humphreybc> The thing spazzes out
<popey> on screen 2, make that active, then try and grab the title bar to unmaximise it
<popey> you end up unmaximising the wrong window
<humphreybc> lol
<popey> and it jumps from screen 2 to screen 1
<kenvandine> good morning tedg
<humphreybc> whenever I run anything fullscreen fullstop on Ubuntu the whole thing just shits itself
<popey> :)
<humphreybc> And I end up having to go to a virtual terminal and run sudo service gdm restart
<tedg> Good morning kenvandine
<BigWhale> popey, lets not get into the dual screen problems... Because I'm about to cry :>
<tedg> THERE IS NO CRYING IN IRC!
<popey> humphreybc: its all good fun :)
 * kenvandine wonders why these things don't happen to me
 * popey offers BigWhale a tissue
<tedg> :)
<popey> kenvandine: nvidia twinview?
 * kenvandine pats his reliable thinkpad
<kenvandine> intel goodness
<kenvandine> :-D
 * popey pats the video card everyone else has
<popey> :D
<BigWhale> popey: I can't decide which one is worse, nvidia or amd
<humphreybc> BigWhale: it's tough, but, Intel.
<popey> meh
<kenvandine> BigWhale, yeah that is a tough one
<kenvandine> intel just works :-D
<kenvandine> at least for me, not a big gamer
<BigWhale> right now AMD is in the lead... You have to do some binary replacement in the driver
<kenvandine> tedg, happy "Wednesday is the new Thursday"
<humphreybc-ipad> OMG INVISIBLE WINDOW BUG
<humphreybc-ipad> I can finally output this stuff for sam
<humphreybc-ipad> What is the command to save terminal output to a file again?
<BigWhale> humphreybc-ipad,  > ?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, you believe that.  Happy happy joy joy :-P
<BigWhale> :>
<humphreybc-ipad> smspillaz: Ping!
<popey> kenvandine: good luck getting an intel card in a desktop pc :)
<smspillaz> humphreybc-ipad: pong
<BigWhale> My virtualbox froze...
<humphreybc-ipad> smspillaz: I have the invisible window bug!
<smspillaz> humphreybc-ipad: I've got a general way to reproduce it now
<humphreybc-ipad> Outputting stuff for you one
<smspillaz> so I should be good
<humphreybc-ipad> O
<smspillaz> but feel free to mail things to me
<humphreybc-ipad> I got all excited for nothing
<humphreybc-ipad> :P
<smspillaz> (damn, it sucks, I thought I had a fix for that this morning too)
<humphreybc-ipad> Just blasted the ubuntu login sound through my big speakers at 3am...
<humphreybc-ipad> My bad,
<BigWhale> humphreybc-ipad, don't worry.. it is a pleasant sound ...
<BigWhale> :>
<smspillaz> it's more fun in the old days when your system bell would blast at full volume
<humphreybc> smspillaz: PM me your email address
<smspillaz> also, go to bed
<kenvandine> popey, actually i have a desktop box with intel
<kenvandine> but it is getting kind of old, one of the first dell's sold with ubuntu pre-loaded
<popey> kenvandine: onboard no doubt
<kenvandine> yup
<popey> my mobo has no video card
<kenvandine> i usually prefer it that way
<kenvandine> but i am scared to move to anything besides intel :/
<nerochiaro> tremolux: Good morning. i just noticed that in your SC branch the DBUS calls is made as soon as the user clicks on the "add to launcher" link. didn't we say it would be done when installations is complete ?
<nerochiaro> tremolux: also, i talked with didrocks, and we're ok to leave the call as a method call over DBUS instead of a signal
<humphreybc> anyone planning on fixing this? http://www.twitvid.com/KWUM8
<BigWhale> it appears that gnome-settings-daemon is freezing just for me... :/ Must be my username or hostname ...
<BigWhale> humphreybc, that's eyecandy F/X
<humphreybc> whatever it is, it looks terrible
<BigWhale> :>
<humphreybc> anyone else experience that?
<BigWhale> I'll trade it for my default gtk theme
<humphreybc> njpatel_?
<BigWhale> humphreybc, yeah it is the same for me
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> right i'm off to bed
<humphreybc> nigth!
<humphreybc> night, rather.
<BigWhale> nite
<BigWhale> If I turn off Fading Windows in ccsm whole desktop will freeze. Sendind CTRL-ALT-DEL doesn't do anything.
<robtaylor> smspillaz: hey, are you still around?
<smspillaz> robtaylor: sort of
<smspillaz> hit me
<robtaylor> smspillaz: hey, i'm going to be attempting to help out with compiz for a while
<smspillaz> nice
<smspillaz> I should probably give you a run down of how things work at some point
<robtaylor> smspillaz: what would you like me to focus on first? (attacking the natty bug list, of course)
<robtaylor> smspillaz: that would be awesome, i appreaciate it's very late for you right now, so maybe tomorrow?
<didrocks> o O O(session integration)
<smspillaz> robtaylor: well, probably you need to be able to build and run compiz :)
<smspillaz> robtaylor: so I will direct you too *drumroll*
<didrocks> smspillaz: my #1 proposal for a soft introduction ^^
<robtaylor> smspillaz: heh, yup that's my first order of the day. well, actually first order of teh day is getting this radeon box i have working with natty...
<robtaylor> didrocks: doesn't have to be soft ;)
<didrocks> robtaylor: well, you prefer a X-lowlevel-stackingissue? :p
<smspillaz> not a good diea
<smspillaz> *idea
<smspillaz> have one insane person, not two
<robtaylor> didrocks: sure, not really an issue. I've added a bunch of debugging in core for that so far ;)
<robtaylor> smspillaz: heh :) well, i don't want to tread on your feet, that wouldn't help
<smspillaz> robtaylor: that debugging stuff would be useful to me
<smspillaz> robtaylor: also +1 to didrocks on the session integration
<robtaylor> smspillaz: cool, just noting a bunch of error cases that silently return, using compLogMessage
<smspillaz> since that's important
<didrocks> smspillaz: \o/
<didrocks> robtaylor: do you know about it?
<robtaylor> ok, session integration it is :)
<smspillaz> robtaylor: coolio
<smspillaz> thanks!
<smspillaz> actually
<smspillaz> give me a patch and I'll probably merge it in
<robtaylor> didrocks: no, link to bug/bluprints/etc etc would be useful.
<smspillaz> since we've needed something like that for a while
<didrocks> robtaylor: looking :)
<robtaylor> smspillaz: awseom, i'll check it builds first and then mail it over
<smspillaz> robtaylor: coolio
<robtaylor> smspillaz: thanks :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: bug #716462
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 716462 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity is not restored on unity/compiz crash: compiz doesn't register properly with gnome-session" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716462
<didrocks> so you know…
<didrocks> something which *never* happens :)
<didrocks> compiz/unity crashes!
<didrocks> normally, you can register components on gnome-session. The fact to register them makes them respawn when they quit
<didrocks> the gnome-session side is done (we are telling "compiz is a required components, if it crashes, please respawn it"
<robtaylor> didrocks: hmm, the bug list i've been asked to focus on is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?field.tag=unity
<didrocks> seems that there is a missing piece in compiz side to actually register it
<robtaylor> didrocks: and that's not in it
<didrocks> robtaylor: I make this list, I probably forgot it :)
<robtaylor> oh, my bad, it is :)
<didrocks> but basically, that should be one of the priority
<didrocks> as bad things happen, and if you are running unity
<didrocks> this means, "no more panel/launcher/…"
<robtaylor> didrocks: ah, you probably want to set the prio on it then, it's still at medium
<didrocks> so respawning is more that required :)
<robtaylor> makes a lot of sense to me!
<didrocks> robtaylor: of course, doing ;)
<didrocks> robtaylor: it was medium because it was at the beginning of the cycle
<didrocks> now I raise it
<didrocks> robtaylor: so, I think this glue code should be done in the gnome-compat plugin
<didrocks> smspillaz: stop me if I'm wrong
<robtaylor> didrocks: no, that sounds sensible to me. i'll do some digging and get a better understanding
<didrocks> robtaylor: plugins/gnomecompat/src/gnomecompat.cpp in the main compiz trunk :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: great. i guess all this work should be done on git master?
<robtaylor> didrocks: also how are we handling the compiz releases/packaging at the moment?
<didrocks> robtaylor: I'm handling the packaging of it, all should be done in trunk
<didrocks> robtaylor: not sure of smspillaz's workflow though
<robtaylor> didrocks: ok, that's cool. at least i know who to badger ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<tremolux> nerochiaro: heya, it's a new branch actually: lp:~gary-lasker/software-center/launcher-integration-plan-b
<tremolux> nerochiaro: this branch fires the dbus call at the end of the installation
<tremolux> nerochiaro: (keeping the other branch around as it implements "plan a")  :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: thanks for the pointers, i'm sure i'll be asking more once i've dug down :)
<didrocks> sure :)
<nerochiaro> tremolux: works perfectly with unity-2d ! thanks
<tremolux> nerochiaro: excellent, thanks!
<robtaylor> jaytaoko|afk: so, i'm having some interesting compiz issues on radeon 2100
<seiflotfy> DBO, did u finish the stuff for the dock so i can create zeitgeist  generated jumplists
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: hello
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: what are the issues?
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: so, normal boot, compiz is reported to have crashed. starting compiz manually then works, but there's a strange long wait between initialising composite options and initialising opengl options
<robtaylor> not really started digging deeper yet
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: are you using the open source radeon driver?
<mterry> klattimer, chrisccoulson: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/dbusmenu/opened-closed/+merge/53616 just got merged, adding a closed event for menus
<mterry> (and opened event)
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: yes
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: ah, i think the wait might just be it needing the graphical vt to be active
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: the crash happens immediately when you log in? do you get to see Unity for a few seconds before it disappear?
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: long wait, no sign of unity, then crash reported, but apport won't give me a backtrace for some reason
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: so if you can start Unity manually, that means your hardware is good. That still leaves a problem at log time. A backtrace would be appreciated if you can get it...
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: i'll see what i can do!
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: is that a new behaviour ? or has it been like that for some times?
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: first time the box has had natty on, so couldn't say
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: can you past the result of glxinfo on your system?
<klattimer> mterry: my hero :)
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581131/
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: thanks
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: thanks, i'll try digging a bit more next time i reboot, got to get on with some session stuff now :)
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: alright, when you have a chance, run "unity_support_test -p" on your system and report the output please. thanks
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: should be "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test  -p"
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581140/
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: everything seems to be in order there, so, *shrug*!
<seb128> klattimer, hey, I'm testing the current indicator-datetime trunk with your merge request from today, well done it's working without issue
<chrisccoulson> mterry - thanks. what's the difference between the new opened signal and the existing about-to-show (which is what I already use in firefox)?
<seb128> klattimer, the day translation, events time format, color, invalid valgrind errors, etc are fixed it seems
<jaytaoko> robtaylor: in that case, the issue could be elsewhere... if you ever manage to get the stack trace of the crash, please, let me know
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: will do! thanks :)
<robtaylor> klattimer: well done :)
<seb128> hey robtaylor
<robtaylor> seb128: hey! how's tricks?
<seb128> robtaylor, busy but fine ;-) what about you?
<robtaylor> seb128: just starting some work on gnome-session support for compiz
<seb128> nice!
<robtaylor> refreshing my memory on g-s at the moment
<seb128> so maybe I can get ride of the compiz launcher on my desktop ;-)
<robtaylor> haha, yes, that'd probably be a good goal
<seb128> it's my wait to get back a working desktop without switching to a vt ;-)
<robtaylor> ouch
<robtaylor> yeah, i'm hoping i can help stabilise things before the release#
<tedg> Okay, so I think that I've got everything merged for this round of releases today.  Last call, anyone?
<tedg> chrisccoulson, It's more of a lifecycle thing.  "About to show" the menu appears "opened" the menu closes "closed" -- if you don't want to block the menu being shown you should probably use "opened" rather than "about-to-show".
<chrisccoulson> tedg - oh, i'd like to block the menu being shown ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Then about to show is for you ;)
<klattimer> tedg I'm happy if seb's happy, seb seems pretty happy
<robtaylor> klattimer: do you use screen?
<robtaylor> seb128: hey, just noticed that gnome-keyring isn't being used as the ssh agent on this newly installed natty system. known issue?
<seb128> robtaylor, no, it should really, what is used? nothing?
<robtaylor> seb128: looked like vanilla ssh-agent
<robtaylor> seb128: oh, no, its not using any agent
<seb128> weird
<seb128> env | grep -i ssh
<robtaylor> seb128: ah, hangon, this system is weirdly borken
<robtaylor> seb128: ignore for now ;)
<seb128> k ;-)
<klattimer> robtaylor: nope
<artfwo> DBO, could you look at my fix attempt for bug 728598, which we spoke about a week ago? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728598 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dragging a file to the bottom left corner should send it to the trash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728598
<DBO> artfwo, yeah
<DBO> looking at it now
<DBO> artfwo, the reason its not hiding is because you are eliminating the entire left edge
<artfwo> DBO, it's hiding in fact
<DBO> oh wiat yeah, misread
<DBO> artfwo, is it working for you?
<artfwo> DBO, the bottom edge works after increasing HitArea of the trash
<DBO> artfwo, my only gripe here is that the hit area is 4 taller, but 2 taller on top, 2 on bottom
<DBO> when it should only be 2 on bottom
<DBO> however that will require more careful transforming
<artfwo> DBO, later you mentioned that <DBO>	artfwo, Launcher::MouseOverBottomScrollExtrema () and Launcher::MouseOverBottomScrollArea () would need to be adjusted to return false when at the bottom left corner
<artfwo> so I did, but the Launcher still hides when the mouse touches left edge of the screen
<DBO> oh oh!
<DBO> one second
<DBO> so we disabled the scrolling...
<DBO> artfwo, search for _drag_edge_touching
<DBO> in Launcher.cpp
<DBO> basically you need to adjust that so the bottom left corner is considered "not touching"
<artfwo> DBO, in ProcessDndMove(), right?
<DBO> artfwo, yes
<artfwo> that's what I initially did, but you rejected my diff :)
<seb128> klattimer, there?
<klattimer> seb128: yep
<seb128> klattimer, you don't get bug #724856? how did you test?
<ubot5> Bug 724856 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/724856 is private
<seb128> klattimer, just go in evolution, add a gcalendar klattimer@gmail.com (doesn't need to be a valid account name) and try restarting the indicator
<klattimer> seb128: I'll test it that way then
<seb128> klattimer, it's still happening with trunk from some hours ago with lp:~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/calendarmenuitemsignals
<klattimer> seb128: are you able to reproduce it now?
<klattimer> ah, right ok
<seb128> klattimer, yes, with trunk and lp:~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/calendarmenuitemsignals applied
<klattimer> I'll take a closer look at it then
<seb128> klattimer, it's obvious from the stacktrace that something in e-d-s try to display a dialog asking your password for the calendar
<klattimer> I'll assume there's something buggy in the auth func :/
<klattimer> yeah, that's what should happen
<seb128> "Integer divide by zero at address 0x66373BC7"
<seb128> says valgrind
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> do you have a backtrace of that you can add to the bug?
<seb128> klattimer, what is wrong with the one in comment #6?
<seb128> klattimer, it seems pretty easy to trigger, can you try with the steps I gave you?
<klattimer> I missed that one sorry
<klattimer> yeah I'll give it a go
<seb128> klattimer, let me know how it goes and if you need extra debug infos, I'm happy to give some
<seb128> klattimer, nice work on the other bugs otherwise ;-)
<seb128> it works fine if you don't need to auth into a calendar ;-)
<klattimer> :)
<artfwo> DBO, I have a working fix now, but only for the bottom left pixel. I'd like to adjust the "not touching" check for a larger area. does it make sense?
<DBO> to me? no
<DBO> i'd rather the "not touching" area not even include the bottom left pixel
<artfwo> right now, if I drag a file around the bottom of the screen to the bottom left pixel, Launcher stays in place and the trash is highlighted.
<artfwo> but if I drag a file around the left edge of the screen, the launcher hides when I reach the bottom left pixel
<jono> m_conley, hey
<jono> how stable would you say the U1 Contact Sync add-in is?
<jono> stable enough to try it?
<artfwo> DBO, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~artfwo/unity/fix-for-728598/+merge/52523 again? :)
<DBO> yeah, hold on :)
<m_conley> jono: hey - which add-on are you talking about?
<m_conley> jono:  the one I'm building?
<m_conley> jono: because if that's the one you're talking about, I'm sorry to say it's not even close to being functional yet.
<jono> m_conley, yeah, the Ubuntu One Contact sync
<m_conley> jono: i'm still in research mode
<jono> no worries :-)
<jono> I am delighted that you are working on this
<jono> anyone want to help with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityFeatureWalkthrough ?
<zniavre_> good evening
<zniavre_> i tried the unity support test and i get  this > http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-98807
<zniavre_> why if the  test is positive unity does not start ?
<nhaines> jono: ooh, I do.  :)
<didrocks> zniavre: still there?
<zniavre> didrocks,  yes i am
<zniavre> good evening
<didrocks> zniavre: bonsoir ;)
<didrocks> zniavre: so my bet is that compiz is crashing
<zniavre> what can i do ?please
<didrocks> zniavre: would be better to ensure: so, can you try ls -l /var/crash/*compiz*
<didrocks> zniavre: ensure that the timestamp of the file is quite recent (corresponding to a crash)
<zniavre> not really
<zniavre> i tried few mniutes ago and it does not appears
<didrocks> zniavre: not recent you mean?
<didrocks> (the file)
<zniavre> yes no recent
<didrocks> zniavre: so, apport is only keeping the first one
<zniavre> the most recent is from yesterday night
<didrocks> zniavre: what you can do is:
<didrocks> sudo rm /var/crash/*compiz*
<didrocks> restart your session so that you can make it crashes
<didrocks> checking the file is there with ls -l /var/crash/*compiz*
<zniavre> ok  bbs
<didrocks> then, report it with apport-bug -c /var/crash/*compiz*
<zniavre> ok
<didrocks> zniavre: that will be sweet if you wait for 3 hours (so maybe trying tomorrow?)
<didrocks> zniavre: because there is a new compiz version (no bug fix), coming
<zniavre> ok i will wait
<didrocks> and you might trigger the "not latest update is installed"
<didrocks> zniavre: but updating tomorrow and filing the bug is definitively the way to do :)
<didrocks> just ensure that you have a corresponding /var/crash/*compiz* file :)
<zniavre> ok
<didrocks> thanks a lot
<njpatel_> mterry, ping, how's the Alt = show-me signal stuff going?
<mterry> njpatel_, I told you, it should be ready for use
<mterry> njpatel_, if unity isn't seeing the signals, let me know, but it should be coming up through indicator-appmenu now
<njpatel_> oh
<njpatel_> nice
<njpatel_> thanks
 * njpatel_ wonders what he did with that piece of info
<njpatel_> mterry, and Alt+$foo?
<njpatel_> how's that going?
<didrocks> oh, alt showing the menu is coming soon, sweet!
<mterry> njpatel_, there was confusion aboiut alt+?, so maybe you thought both were undone
<njpatel_> yeah, that sounds lik me
<njpatel_> like*
<mterry> njpatel_, alt+? is also fixed last week, it was a simple change in appmenu-gtk
<mterry> that feature got lost in the dbusmenu parser shuffle.  so I just had to re-enable it
<njpatel_> mterry, oh wow
<njpatel_> mterry, It seems like I just spent last week confused over the state of appmenu :)
<kklimonda> will spread in unity-2d even support moving applications by dragging them between workspaces?
<njpatel_> mterry, thanks for clearing it up, i'll add support into unity today
<mterry> njpatel_, appmenu will do that to you
<njpatel_> hah
<njpatel_> jjardon, hey, regarding the scrollbars not working with chromium/banshee etc, I was wondering if it had something to do with modal dialogs and/or gtk_dialog_run
<njpatel_> I asked Cimi to make a test case for that
<Cimi> jjardon: you had the testcase
<jjardon> njpatel_: I'm looking on that now, thanks Cimi!
<Cimi> jjardon: reproduced?
<njpatel_> jjardon, awesome
<Cimi> njpatel_: also, remember that the thumb is a gtkwindow
<Cimi> I don't know, maybe it could conflict with the dialog
<njpatel_> right
<Cimi> njpatel_: yet another gtkwindow, infact
<njpatel_> I think it's something to do with how it works internally in gtk
<njpatel_> (wrt modal dialogs)
<jjardon> Cimi: yep
<Cimi> njpatel_: are we fucked? :D
<njpatel_> There must be a way around it
<jjardon> yeah, gedit doesnt use gtk_dialog_run for the plugin dialog
<njpatel_> but it is modal, so it must be doing gtk_grab_add or something
<njpatel_> to prevent other windows from getting events
<Cimi> njpatel_: let me connect to grab-notify
<Cimi> njpatel_: jjardon: gtk_dialog_run's source code http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581273/
<njpatel_> I can't sorry
 * njpatel_ is already way behind his own stuff
<Cimi> jjardon: ideas? I guess the main loop thing is breaking stuff
<coz_> hey all
<robtaylor> smspillazzzz: do you have any tricks for cutting down compile times? I've been standing on a chair waving a sword around allll evening ;)
<jjardon> Cimi: lets play with gtk_grab_get_current () and gtk_grab_remove/add()
<Cimi> jjardon: sure?
<Cimi> jjardon: isn0't it related to g_main_loop_new in gtk_dialog_run?
<robtaylor> Cimi: unlikely
<Cimi> robtaylor: unlicely what?
<jjardon> Cimi: the thumb is another GtkWindow, rigth?
<Cimi> jjardon: yes
<robtaylor> Cimi: unlikely to be related to a recursed mainloop, i think. not that i've been paying a huge amount of attention =)
<jjardon> so if the dialog is modal, maybe that is the root cause, you can't interact with other GtkWindows
<Cimi> jjardon: so gedit is
<Cimi> save/open dialog
<Cimi> jjardon: no
<Cimi> jjardon: you're right
<Cimi> jjardon: it's the modal thing
<Cimi> jjardon: gedit's save dialog
<Cimi> jjardon: it's modal
<jjardon> Cimi: we are getting closer ;)
<Cimi> jjardon: any way to special case it?
<Cimi> jjardon: makes sense anyway
<Cimi> jjardon: modal blocks it
<robtaylor> smspillazzzz: hah! fixed it :) will bundle up patches in the morn, got to catch a train now. you can check it out at https://github.com/robtaylor/compiz
<jjardon> Cimi: I think I found a solution playing with gtk_grab_remove/add()
<jjardon> will send a patch after dinner ;)
<Cimi> jjardon: I am speaking with Jason Smith about that
<jjardon> my solution works in the brasero case, but I'd like to clean the things a bit
<jjardon> Cimi: Does Jason have another idea?
<Cimi> jjardon: either grab the events from the main grabbing window
<Cimi> otherwise... we are quite fucked
<Cimi> jjardon: what are you doing?
<Cimi> jjardon: does it work with gedit's save dialog and chromium?
<jjardon> Cimi: gedit save dialog:yes. I guess yhe same for chromium
<Cimi> jjardon: show me the code! :)
<Cimi> jjardon: I'm so curious
<Cimi> :D
<Cimi> well done anyway
<Cimi> jjardon: when is your dinner? 2am? LOL
<jjardon> the idea is to use gtk_grab_add() in the thumb notify event, so the thumb can get events
<jjardon> and the call gtk_grab_remove() when we leave the widget
<jjardon> It still doesnt work perfect, but Its a first step
<jjardon> Cimi: family dinner, so maybe I'll send the patch a bit late today ;)
<Cimi> jjardon: ehehe go ahead, will talk later maybe
<Cimi> jjardon: maybe enter notify
<Cimi> instead motion
<LLStarks> kenvandine, i'm seeing huge fitt's law problems with the prototype scrollbars. the scrollbar appears to the left of the orange stripe, but i still have to move my mouse right more than a trivial amount of pixels to actually move it.
<LLStarks> btw, is unity 3.6.6 still happening today?
<Cimi> LLStarks: right of the orange stripe
<Cimi> LLStarks: left id maximized
<LLStarks> yeah.
<Daekdroom> ** (dbusmenu-dumper:11120): WARNING **: Unable to call 'GetMenuForWindow' on registrar: GDBus.Error:com.canonical.AppMenu.Error: Window not found ERROR: could not find a menu for the pointed window
<Daekdroom> What exactly does that mean?
#ayatana 2011-03-17
<Omega> Is anyone using ayatana-scrollbar and a touchpad?
<Omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/736592
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736592 in ayatana-scrollbar "Holding the scroll buttons does not cause continuous scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<Omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/736586
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736586 in ayatana-scrollbar "The scrolling buttons don't always work on a touchpad" [Undecided,New]
<LLStarks> if i want to file a bug about not being able to drag a window out of fullscreen, what package would i file under? unity?
<LLStarks> heh, the bug is already getting ongoing work
<BigWhale> How do I add shortcuts to dash?
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> sladen: can you elaborate on bug #736580 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 736580 in unity "Possible race condition in PanelMenuView::OnWindowMaximized and OnWindowRestored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736580
<didrocks> I'm not sure to get the issue
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> didrocks,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/735908   > i hav filled this bug report after compiz update unity stil does not work   :o(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735908 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::GpuRenderStates::SubmitChangeStates()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<didrocks> hey zniavre
<zniavre> bonjour :o)
<didrocks> looking
<didrocks> oh, you are using the nouveau driver
<zniavre> yes i am (but compiz is working with unity-2d and/or gnome-classic
<didrocks> yeah, but we won't have the time to give enough support for it this cycle I'm afraid
<didrocks> the nouveau driver has some memory leaks and some tricky codepath
<zniavre> ha ok
<didrocks> so depending on your hardware, it can work perfectly
<zniavre> damned ...   :o)
<didrocks> … or fail miserably :)
<didrocks> zniavre: did you try the nvidia driver itself?
<didrocks> so, basically, for this cycle, we prefer to focus on the main case, make sure it rocks, and then, we can have a deeper look at nouveau
<zniavre> didrocks,  i can't im using old hardware with 173.14.xx driver not yet available for new xserver i guess
<didrocks> but we can't have everything in a short period of time :)
<zniavre> i understand
<didrocks> zniavre: the nvidia driver is now compatible with the latest Xorg, not sure about the "legacy" one though
<zniavre> legacy is not ...
<didrocks> ok, I didn't follow that :)
<didrocks> so yeah, apart from waiting, I'm sorry, we will still give it a quick look if we can fix that
<didrocks> but no promess :)
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> merci beaucoup de me répondre
<didrocks> avec plaisir ;)
<smspillazzzz> robtaylor: poke
<smspillazzzz> robtaylor: so I'm not so sure about having an "always restart" behaviour, since if compiz was crashing due to some developer code running it would always restart
<smspillaz> robtaylor: maybe an --sm-always-restart would be good ? (Since that's for distros really)
<didrocks> robtaylor: smspillaz: compiz restart should be handle by gnome-session. It just needs to register to it
<didrocks> it's working like for metacity & mutter
<robtaylor> smspillaz: so, yes, optiuons. i was considering a --sm-no-restart flag, but really, there's already --sm-disable
<robtaylor> didrocks: compiz restart *is* handled by gnome session
<didrocks> robtaylor: I was just reading smspillaz's comment on the --sm-always-restart which isn't supported by sm I think
<robtaylor> didrocks: oh, no, the SM stuff is what's talking to gnome session
<robtaylor> didrocks: so what i've done is add a single line of code that makes the sm stuff tell the session manager to always restart it
<robtaylor> didrocks: and the question is, should there be a commandline option to enable/disable that behaviour, as its a PITA for development :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: oh, you don't have id exchange in sm for that? /me never looked at that part TBH, just relying on gtk to do that for me :)
<didrocks> hum, yeah, that can be nice to disable it for us :)
<didrocks> (and so, the unity wrapper will disable it when restarting compiz manually)
<robtaylor> didrocks: yeah, so atm the only way i've left to disable it is to disable sm , which would be annoying if you were hacking on the sm code :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: heh, right. Anyway, it's better to enable this by default and add a switch to disable it than the contrary :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: interestingly, metacity doesn't get restarted nowadays - give it a try in classic mode
<robtaylor> didrocks: that's what i was thinking
<didrocks> robtaylor: oh metacity doesn't respawn? Thanks for the head up. I'll have a look
<robtaylor> smspillaz: didrocks: though maybe a .compiz/config file might be more useful for devs.
<robtaylor> didrocks: yeah, i think it's all about different gnome-session behaviour
<didrocks> probably, yeah…
<didrocks> robtaylor: well, I would go for a switch for now, so that in dev, we hack on it, and the unity wrapper will disable the respawn as well
<robtaylor> found one cute bug. gsm is supposed to repect the X-GNOME-AutoRestart option. but if your app is registering with XSMP, that overrides it
<didrocks> (you're right, all the sm-client-id was already implemented, I didn't look into this)
<robtaylor> even if you havnt said anything about your autorestart hints :)
<didrocks> oh "nice" :)
<robtaylor> not a biggie, but a little confusing when you first hit it ;)
<robtaylor> but that's sm for you
<robtaylor> i'd hate to think what happens when you talk XSMP *and* the new dbus interface
<didrocks> yeah, I think that one will be dropped soon
<robtaylor> smspillaz: didrocks: about to catch train now. I'll tidy up and add flags when i get in teh office. think of some more stuff to do :)
<robtaylor> *for me to do
<didrocks> robtaylor: sure, thanks! :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: Any remark on my last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/dee/+bug/733343 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 733343 in dee (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kamstrup> njpatel: ping ^^ ?
<Mark__T> Is there a way to build libappmenu without nunit?
<Mark__T> libappindicator/\
<njpatel> kamstrup, sorry, was getting some tea
<njpatel> kamstrup, makes sense, I'll fix it though crash is harsh
<njpatel> warning + default value is safer
<kamstrup> njpatel: yeah - i can fairly easily make it return a default value for the particular type and print a g_critical(), but that could make bug chasing pretty hard...
<njpatel> kamstrup, G_DEBUG=fatal-warnings would solve that right? Like usual with glib stuff
<kamstrup> njpatel: indeed
<BigWhale> Uhm, how do I add shortcuts to Dash?
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok, for you baby, anything :-)
<AndreaAzzarone> hi, when I activate expo plugin, handleCompizEvent doesn't catch any event!
<AndreaAzzarone> is it normal?
<AndreaAzzarone> but if i switch workspace, handleCompizEvent works well...
<cando_> hey AndreaAzzarone :)...nice to see you here...smspillaz is the compiz maintainter
<cando_> try to ask him..
<AndreaAzzarone> hi cando :) thanks for the suggestion
<AndreaAzzarone> smspillaz, i have a problem:  when I activate expo plugin, handleCompizEvent doesn't catch any event! Is it normal?
<kamstrup> njpatel: if I put a GEmblemedIcon in the results model... what will you render?
<njpatel> kamstrup, let me check
<njpatel> kamstrup, we use gtk_icon_theme_lookup_by_gicon, so I'd say "yes"
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok, good to know. I am asking because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-place-applications/+bug/733669
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 733669 in Ayatana Design "Dash: installed/not installed packages are conflated under "Applications": incredibly confusing" [High,Confirmed]
<njpatel> kamstrup, ooh, cool, your going to have an emblem on available apps? Can't wait to see that
<njpatel> :)
 * njpatel hopes it actually works
<robtaylor> smspillaz: so, what do you think? flag to enable, flag to disable, a config file and/or an environment variable?
<robtaylor> smspillaz: also any hints on cutting compile times would be very welcome!
<aruiz> robtaylor, we need to setup a distcc thingie in the office :-)
<robtaylor> aruiz: good plan
<smspillaz> robtaylor: make -j80 ?
<robtaylor> heh
<smspillaz> AndreaAzzarone: what event are you trying to catch ?
<aruiz> robtaylor, there's a distcc+avahi thing somewhere
<aruiz> robtaylor, I'll have a look at it when I have sometime
<AndreaAzzarone> smspillaz: look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/718889
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 718889 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher does not hide/unhide on Expo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smspillaz> AndreaAzzarone: right, so what event are you trying to catch ?
<smspillaz> in reality, catching the event for expo is a bit trickier since there isn't really any standard interface for it
<smspillaz> you'd need to catch FocusOut and then use screen->grabExist ("expo") really
<AndreaAzzarone> ok thanks
<smspillaz> (catch FocusOut with event->xfocus.mode == NotifyGrab)
<smspillaz> in CompScreen::handleEvent
<smspillaz> robtaylor: actually, might be useful to pop into #compiz-dev to discuss compiz stuff
<smspillaz> robtaylor: but I was thinking just now that I am cool with your fix as is, since we can just use --sm-disable to get rid of crash looping
<smspillaz> and really if the user is having a crash loop, we should fix the crashes
<robtaylor> smspillaz: well, i've added the flag now ;) also disable restart if your're using --debug
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> I think without the flag is probably better, and also disabling restart on --debug is good
<smspillaz> since we have --sm-disable for tha reason
<dbarth_> smspillaz: robtaylor, loicm: can we talk about how bugs/tasks are shared between the 3 of you?
<smspillaz> dbarth_: sure thing
<smspillaz> after I have dinner :)
<robtaylor> smspillaz|food: ok, sounds liek a plan. i'm just testing some more
<robtaylor> dbarth_: hey, how are you?
<dbarth_> smspillaz: robtaylor, loicm: ok, so around 1 UTC, ie in 1h30; i'll ping you back
<dbarth_> robtaylor: cool and you? which bug did you choose for a victim?
<robtaylor> dbarth_: didrocks pointed my at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/716462
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 716462 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity is not restored on unity/compiz crash: compiz doesn't register properly with gnome-session" [High,Triaged]
<dbarth_> ah nice
<kamstrup> njpatel: lol - the emblems works without a change in unity :-D but it looks...
<dbarth_> this afternoon, i'd like to see how more test cases can be gathered and automated for my top-3 worries being: invisible windows, stacking issues and decorator
<njpatel> kamstrup, screenshot?!?
<robtaylor> dbarth_: yep. i've got some patches lined up to help debugging window stacking
<dbarth_> sweet
<robtaylor> dbarth_: the fun bit will be automating the tests, would be good to see what ideas smspillaz|food fas
<dbarth_> for info we do have a machine with a GPU connected to our build system
<dbarth_> so that using graphical/semi-interactive tests is not too problematic
<dbarth_> but even if that can be part of a make check we run only before rolling a tarball that will be a good improvement
<robtaylor> i guess we could just do some pointer movement recording, though that can be pretty error-prone
<kamstrup> njpatel: http://grillbar.org/files/unity-web-emblems.png
<robtaylor> dbarth_: the problem is, to repro you'll need the whole environment
<robtaylor> dbarth_: so not really something that can be done on make check
<njpatel> kamstrup, wow
<kamstrup> njpatel: my words
<dbarth_> hmm, there's also unity's autopilot that uses xtest-based pointer movements, and that can be used to inject such regression testing
<njpatel> kamstrup, bug in gtk_icon_theme?
<njpatel> kamstrup, can we do it via a hint?
<dbarth_> robtaylor: well, yes, not make check, but make check-interactive or something, to be run by the release manager before putting a seal on the upload
<robtaylor> dbarth_: ah, now that sounds like a good place to start
<robtaylor> dbarth_: ah, yup, that makes more sense :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: we don't have hints on the result models
<njpatel> kamstrup, abuse comment?
<kamstrup> njpatel: hmmm, i'd rather have it a clean way
<njpatel> kamstrup, or set an hint about the uri?
<kamstrup> njpatel: and this is still just goofing around as noone from design has chimed in
<robtaylor> dbarth_: i think the tricky bit will be spotting the errors
<dbarth_> robtaylor: for #716462. i've reassigned the fix to you, targetting for this week's upload tentatively, but will push to next week if the curtain comes down too early this afternoon
<robtaylor> dbarth_: it'll have to be a case of tracking down the bug so we can get some debug output going on when it happens
<robtaylor> dbarth_: ah, nice. I'm testing out a fix right now, so hopefully should be able to get it into a relase in time with didrocks help
<dbarth_> robtaylor: my idea is that some of the issues that have been fixed had reproducible test cases; and i just want to ensure that those do not see regressions; the latest issues are super corner cases; so i don't have high hopes for test automation here
<dbarth_> just don't want the latests fixes to break the old ones
<didrocks> dbarth_: no compiz upload today
<dbarth_> didrocks: oh really?
<didrocks> dbarth_: we don't want to mix unity and compiz upload
<dbarth_> ah right
<dbarth_> si unity goes, and compiz when? monday?
<didrocks> and this time, I won't allow you this
<didrocks> so yeah, monday
<dbarth_> ok, monday is the upload window for compiz nw
<robtaylor> ok :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: here's another http://grillbar.org/files/unity-package-emblem.png
<kamstrup> njpatel: I think there's some positioning snafu going on with smaller images
<kamstrup> njpatel: look at the icon under the cursor, the bounding box...
<dbarth_> robtaylor: for info also, the stacking issue is due to a de-synchronization between the xserver view of the window tree and compiz's internal structures
<dbarth_> robtaylor: the test app could work (if possible) as a 2nd window manager that also monitors that tree and rings an alarm when the mismatch lasts
<robtaylor> ah, thats what i supected. There's a bunch of cases that are silently ignored
<dbarth_> ie, there is a short delay for events to be processed and things to settle down
<dbarth_> one workaround i've proposed would be to have compiz re-sync from time to time, or in an idle loop
<dbarth_> so that even if we can't fix every possible bug, the system could have a "self-healing" mode
<dbarth_> let's see with sam
<robtaylor> *nod* he's be diggin in on it, i'd like his current perspective
<njpatel> kamstrup, yeah, we position in centre depending on size of the actual texture right now
<njpatel> kamstrup, oooh, so it's working it's just looking bad for small or no icons
<kamstrup> njpatel: yes
<njpatel> that is fixable I guess
<njpatel> kamstrup, need a better icon :)
<njpatel> emblem*
<kamstrup> njpatel: look at the diff of the sample branch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-place-applications/+bug/733669 (screenies attached there as well). This was trivial to accomplish - so +100 for our architecture for this :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 733669 in Ayatana Design "Dash: installed/not installed packages are conflated under "Applications": incredibly confusing" [High,Confirmed]
<kamstrup> njpatel: yeah, maybe with better positioning of the emblem, and some monochrome high-contrast love, this could work well...
<njpatel> kamstrup, agreed
<costales>  Hi! I have problems with my icon app (gufw) in the Unity left panel. I changed the icon in the main glade file, this changed the icon in Unity left panel, but the icon is very 'blur'. See this capture, I overwrited the icon with the gnome-terminal, the second is my icon, and the first the original Terminal: http://ubuntuone.com/p/hqi/ Any help, please? Thanks in advance! :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: can I get a small review on https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-place-applications/aboutconfig/+merge/53793 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 53793 in Launchpad itself "CVE update script dying with syntax error" [High,Fix released]
<kamstrup> didrocks: on it
<didrocks> kamstrup: you'll need the latest and greatest ccsm of course, freshly uploaded :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: but I think you don't really need it, you will see the start of it, and fail :p
<kamstrup> didrocks: why would about:config show ccsm and not g-c-c?
<didrocks> kamstrup: in alt + F2, you want to configure unity, not g-c-c
<didrocks> well, that's how njpatel saw it and I agree with that vision
<kamstrup> didrocks: that seems arbitrary to me
<didrocks> kamstrup: we already have a g-c-c shortcut in the session menu
<njpatel> kamstrup, it's just an internal unity thing
<njpatel> you can't configure unity from g-c-c
<kamstrup> njpatel, didrocks: why not about:unity then?
<njpatel> because about:config seems to be what all the cool kids use?
<didrocks> and I would expect on about:unity and about box for unity
<didrocks> with all our smiley faces of course :)
<njpatel> I don't really mind
<didrocks> (on fire as we are using compiz)
<njpatel> it was just a fun idea, totally didn't want to put too much thought into it
<didrocks> let's kamstrup decide as he had objection, it's just few characters change, I don't care ;)
<didrocks> njpatel: did you readded "Search" in the dash somewhere?
<didrocks> have*
<robtaylor> dbarth_: didrocks: ok if I go grab a quick sandwich while we wait for smspillaz|food ?
<njpatel> didrocks, oh, yes
<njpatel> didrocks, sorry, I clobbered your commit
<didrocks> njpatel: why? you broke my heart!
<didrocks> and my code :)
<didrocks> njpatel: don't worry dude ;)
<njpatel> didrocks, no, it was a mistake because I changed the way the markup works and I didn't realise that I screwed up your change, sorry
<didrocks> njpatel: at least, now we have markup seperated from the content, that's better :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: see my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-place-applications/aboutconfig/+merge/53793
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 53793 in Launchpad itself "CVE update script dying with syntax error" [High,Fix released]
<kamstrup> didrocks: and we obviously need an about:robots as well
<didrocks> kamstrup: sure, if you want to extend it on it :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> kamstrup: btw, I think you notice I gathered things in the function now
<didrocks> seems cleaner to me
<kamstrup> didrocks: indeed
<didrocks> well *method it's vala :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, about:config or :unity? :p
<kamstrup> didrocks: config is ok... it's not like it's a prominent feature :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: and about:unity could just as well show version info of unity or something
<ogra> didrocks, could you give a thumbs up on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/natty/metacity/metacity-fix-717216/revision/105 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 105 in Baz (deprecated) "baz diff fails when unrelated revision inaccessible" [Medium,Won't fix]
<ogra> (whenever you have time, no hurry)
<didrocks> ogra: looking at it, the code looks good, did you test it? (can we have that upstreamed as well?)
<ogra> i think several people on the bug tested it successfully, i didnt personally
<didrocks> ogra: can you post it on bugzilla if you have some time for this? I'll do it on Monday otherwise
<ogra> k
<ogra> gnome bug 642108
<ubot5> Gnome bug 642108 in general "Cut with fading the bar Title when it's longer than the decoration bar" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=642108
<ogra> didrocks, ^^^ :) already there
<didrocks> ogra: nice, so the patch needs to be DEP5 tagged, isn't it?
<ogra> phwe
 * ogra just wanted to merge it without touching anything ... i'll look into it
<rodrigo_> didrocks, njpatel: can I get a 2nd approval of https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/sync-geometries/+merge/51929 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 51929 in manpages (Ubuntu) "dangling symlink /usr/share/man/man3/open_memstream.3.gz (dup-of: 6416)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 6416 in manpages (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/man/man3/open_memstream.3.gz is a dangling symlink" [Low,Fix released]
<didrocks> ogra: we had so many patch in metacity and we reported and tracked all of them… so better to keep up with this :)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: looking
<rodrigo_> didrocks, merci beaucoup :)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: njpatel already attributed to him, isn't it?
<didrocks> (the review)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, no, I think it was me a couple of weeks ago, when I first proposed that branch
<didrocks> rodrigo_: ok, will give a look and some tests soon :)
<njpatel> rodrigo_, +1
<rodrigo_> ok thanks!
<rodrigo_> didrocks, shall I wait for your testing before merging, or njpatel's approval is enough?
<humphreybc> *cough* http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/unity/
<didrocks> rodrigo_: njpatel's approval is more than I can ever do :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, :)
<Mark__T> did the way change how an app registers to indicators?
<Mark__T> claws mail doesn't show up in the messaging menu although it has a file in .config/indicators/messages/applications
<rodrigo_> humphreybc, I agree 100% with you on the notifications thing, but we already had them that way in maverick afaik
<humphreybc> rodrigo_: notifications thing?
<rodrigo_> humphreybc, notifications interrupting you, as you write in http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/unity/
<humphreybc> rodrigo_: That's in reference to the iPad.
<Guest25460> Hello. Should I bring a mockup for the dash of unity. Where can I do?
<humphreybc> Ubuntu's notification system is completely fine, except for the fact that they're non-interactive where in some situations they probably could be.
<humphreybc> ie, when it notifies you "James is online" for IRC, you should be able to click on the bubble and start a new IM to James. But I believe they're working on that.
<rodrigo_> and non persistent, afaik
<rodrigo_> yeah, interactivity of the notifications is the biggest problem, imo
<didrocks> kamstrup: pushed rev 180 with the mapping
<humphreybc> Yes, non persistent is an issue, but something that they're trying to solve with the "messaging menu"
<humphreybc> I personally think Android's notification system is tops
<didrocks> Guest25460: it should be raised on the ayatan mailing list
<robtaylor> didrocks: so, now i have something very weird happening, compiz isn't starting up properly. something very odd is happening on this system!
<Guest25460> ok
<Guest25460> thank you
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: hope you enjoyed the swandwich still :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: i did, twas lovely :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: do you have a backtrace? a hang?
<Dart> please have a look at Bug #736683
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 736683 in unity "Group Active Applications at One Place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736683
<robtaylor> didrocks: not even that, it goes into running the mainloop, but doesnt do any of the normal startup stuff. very weird
 * robtaylor stashes and rebuilds
<didrocks> Dart: this one needs design input, will be better to raise that on the ayanata mailing list as well
<didrocks> robtaylor: hum, we had similar issues as well.
<Dart> ok.
<didrocks> robtaylor: btw, are you based on the git version or the ubuntu one?
<robtaylor> didrocks: git
<didrocks> we have quite some distro-patch that smspillaz|food prefers to keep upstream, so it will maybe be good to base on that
<robtaylor> didrocks: well, i have the ubuntu package installed, got git version in /usr/local
<robtaylor> didrocks: i'll pull the patches into branch, that probably makes the most sense
<robtaylor> didrocks: i'll push that up to my github too
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah, you can do that as well :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: launchpad so needs to grow some github functionality ;)
<didrocks> apinheiro_lunch: rodrigo_: do you have any function in a11y that can steal the focus when the launcher is shown? (even if the a11y is disabled?)
<apinheiro_lunch> didrocks, there are a method to grab the focus
<apinheiro_lunch> anyway we don't call it
<didrocks> apinheiro_lunch: ahah!
<didrocks> hum
<apinheiro_lunch> and it only be called
<didrocks> apinheiro_lunch: what is it?
<apinheiro_lunch> if any AT
<apinheiro_lunch> requires it
<loicm> hi dbarth_, neil asked me to work on #711916, #716462 or #729597. I worked on the first one, which led to some more crash fixes in nux (linked to feature detection) like #735908 or #734519. I'll try to merge request these ones tonight.
<didrocks> apinheiro_lunch: I want to add some debug there
<apinheiro_lunch> but what it is clear is that it will not be called if the a11y is not enabled
<kamstrup> didrocks: looking
<loicm> dbarth_: since robtaylor is on #716462, I'll switch to #729597 right after that, unless you've got other priorities
<apinheiro_lunch> didrocks, on nux-view-accessible.cpp
<apinheiro_lunch> there are a method
<apinheiro_lunch> grab_focus
<apinheiro_lunch> so a AT could call it in order to give the focus to that element
<apinheiro_lunch> anyway, AT like Orca don't do that usually
<apinheiro_lunch> didrocks, btw, after all the recent changes on launcher and his keynav I found a regression
<apinheiro_lunch> on a11y support
<apinheiro_lunch> bug 736790
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 736790 in unity "[a11y] Regression on the Launcher accessibility support between revno 948 and revno 964" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736790
<apinheiro_lunch> and didrocks sorry, but Im going to lunch
<apinheiro_lunch> in order to make effective my current nick
<apinheiro_lunch> anyway as I said
<didrocks> apinheiro_lunch: no worry, I'm justr tying to see if I can fix the stolen focs for this release :)
<apinheiro_lunch> if a11y is not enabled
<apinheiro_lunch> a11y framework doesn't interact at all with the rest of the apps
<didrocks> apinheiro_lunch: yeah, better to check anyway if we don't call that by error
<didrocks> apinheiro_lunch: I didn't find in our funcation, hence the desperate check :)
<apinheiro_lunch> well, asI said Im also affected because the last changes on focus
<apinheiro_lunch> so, bye then
<dbarth_> loicm: ok, just reading
<didrocks> will keep you posted for what I discover :)
<didrocks> apinheiro_lunch: enjoy your lunch :)
<dbarth_> loicm: btw, about the nux detection feature, can you review my small fix and put this one in for today?
<kenvandine> klattimer, does indicator-datetime only refresh appointments on an interval? or does it get signals when the calendar changes?
<kenvandine> klattimer, i know for remote calendars (edited remotely) it won't be able to get changes until eds refreshes
<kenvandine> but if an event is added in evolution to a google calendar, i would think it would appear in the indicator
<zyga> mpt, I read your email to the mailing list (https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg05037.html) - I have one idea related to point 3 (application name is clobbered by menu), Perhaps we could do what firefox 4 does on windows/osx - provide a differently themed "application button"
<mpt> hi JohnLea
<Guest25460> Mailing list Ayatana also handle  Unity 2D?
<didrocks> apinheiro_lunch: confirmed, it's not the atk
<mpt> zyga, that's a possibility. The main difficulty I can think of is that some application names would be very wide, because they're not designed for brevity in the way that Firefox's button is (or the Mac's application menu is). E.g. Firefox's would be "Firefox Web Browser".
<zyga> mpt, that's true, we could have a custom destkop icon key for those applications (X-Unity-Appmenu-Name) so that we can fix critical applications though
<zyga> mpt, and if the idea sticks upstreams could accept non-intrusive patches
<zyga> mpt, but I like the idea to expose the button rather than hide it, it could also answer the question "which application is currently focused"
<mpt> But what would the button do?
<zyga> mpt, and it could be used similarly to the way quicklists are used in the launcher
<zyga> mpt, mainly inform the user about what's the current application, we could probably move some menu items there (launchpadintegration comes to mind)
<zyga> mpt, we could allow users to go to the software center from that menu
<zyga> and several other interesting things before we allow upstreams to populate it
<zyga> I'm sure that such idea would be quickly adopted by some applications, for the rest a set of menu items would be provided as I listed above
<zyga> mpt, the menu might collapse to a single application icon when the menu bar is displayed and needs more space
<zyga> mpt, like pinned tabs in firefox 4 do for webapps
<zyga> mpt, I'm just exploring the idea but I think keeping application "identity" in the top menu is important
<mpt> zyga, one possibility would be to just use the application's icon rather than its name
<zyga> mpt, I use unity daily but whenever I stray from the terminal I always feel angry that focused window is hard to guess
<zyga> mpt, right, as in the pinned-webapplication use case
<zyga> mpt, the problem with that though is that most icons are too small at that size
<mpt> zyga, yeah, the theme should make a much greater distinction between the focused window and unfocused windows. Unfortunately it apparently can't do much about that (outside the title bars) until GTK3.
<zyga> mpt, the menu is better suited for horizontal text rather than small small thumbnail
<zyga> (unless we plan to make vista-style larger-than-the-panel-icon)
<mpt> or Gnome-Shell-style
<zyga> mpt, right, I understand that
<zyga> mpt, alternatively the application-name menu could reuse color from the predominant color of the icon as unity launcher does
<zyga> mpt, it would allow users to remember applications quickly and might allow them to identify some apps just by their color
<zyga> (color has lots of other issues, colorblindness etc but it's an improvement over current truncate-somewhere behavior)
<mpt> A graphic designer with time on their hands could mock up ten different possibilities for comparison
<dbarth_> Guest25460: yes, there shouldn't be differences between the design of the 2 UIs in general
<zyga> mpt, sure, but is that the way forward?
<mpt> zyga, I think so
<zyga> mpt, something for the O UDS perhaps?
<mpt> That would be too late for O. Unity design happens earlier than that
<zyga> so what will happen with this particular case?
<Dart> mpt, can we do something like this? http://i.imgur.com/2L0uV.png Clicking on menu expands menubar horizontally
<dbarth_> loicm: just noted, but doing merge requests tonight will be too late for the upload as well
<dbarth_> loicm: for the nux fixes
<dbarth_> smspillaz: back?
<mpt> Dart, I don't know what you're suggesting. Maybe an animation would help.
<mpt> zyga, I don't know.
<smspillaz> dbarth_: yep
<dbarth_> ah cool
<Cimi> smspillaz: is there a way I could send an event to the toplevel window after the compiz titlebar is re-added?
<Cimi> smspillaz: i dunno, gobject notify too
<smspillaz> Cimi: what kind of event ?
<Cimi> smspillaz: I just need a signal
<robtaylor> dbarth_: smspillaz: didrocks: should we do this planning now? :)
<dbarth_> smspillaz, loicm, robtaylor: right, maybe we can switch to #unity-compiz or something? or #compiz-dev directly?
<Cimi> smspillaz: hopefully configure
<didrocks> dbarth_: should I join?
<Cimi> but if it's not... let's get something else
<dbarth_> didrocks: sure
<loicm> dbarth_: I approved your merge request
<didrocks> dbarth_: #unity-compiz or #compiz-dev is fine with me
<loicm> dbarth_: should I merge it?
<Cimi> smspillaz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/732091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732091 in ayatana-scrollbar "unity's restore from maximize is breaking the positioning of overlay thumb" [Medium,Triaged]
<dbarth_> #compiz-dev
<dbarth_> loicm: go ahead
<Cimi> smspillaz: in particular smspillaz , comment #2
<Dart> mpt, currently whenever we hover the pointer on top  panel, app menus appear. What I am suggesting is that we create some menu button/text, users hover on that instead of entire top panel. That way users actually know that there are app menus and they exists on top panel. The hover effect would be the same as it have now in Unity.
<smspillaz> Cimi: you can probably do this
<mpt> Dart, oh, so "Menu" in that mockup isn't just a placeholder, it's actual text?
<smspillaz> Cimi: check for PropertyNotify on _NET_FRAME_EXTENTS on the window
<loicm> dbarth_: regarding the crashers, most problems have already been fixed for the coming release, I'll try to merge the most important remaining fix I've done ASAP
<Cimi> smspillaz: and that's all
<dbarth> loicm: can you join #compiz-dev?
<Cimi> smspillaz: could be brilliant
<smspillaz> Cimi: that should work
<Dart> mpt, its text I added with inkscape
<dbarth> loicm: ok cool
<Cimi> smspillaz: if that works, smspillaz 1 Jason 0
<smspillaz> Cimi: you can check timings with xprop -spy on the window you want to watch
 * smspillaz the window manager master
<Cimi> lol
<Cimi> indeed I have to agree
<mpt> Dart, I mean, it's the exact text you imagine appearing (it's not a placeholder for "File" or anything like that)
<Cimi> dbarth: we have an incredible dx team, everyone has its own attitude that raises the excellence of all of us
<Dart> mpt, yes exact text. sorry I can't make a working mockup as I don't know how to make animated stuff. When we hover on 'Menu' it disappears and is replaced by: File Edit View Search and so on
<mpt> Dart, but that wouldn't solve the original problem that menus are invisible until you mouse over them :-)
<mpt> It would be slightly better in that there's a clue that there are menus at all
<mpt> but also slightly worse in that the overall target area to make the menus appear is smaller
<Dart> mpt, so keep the menu button/text I am suggesting and keep hover effect for entire panel. But your first point *invisible menus* persists
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> Just throwing this out there, one other possibility is to put the window title to the right of whatever menus are present
<mpt> in a different text style
<MacSlow>  greetings everybody
<mpt> I've seen a Web browser (I don't remember which one) do that with URL vs. page title
<Dart> mpt, and everything is visible fro beginning right?
<mpt> yes
<Dart> mpt, seems reasonable to me :)
<Dart> mpt, but what happens with firefox/midori/other apps with tabs, that have long long title info? It gets truncated too much.
<mpt> Dart, when you're trying to put five distinct things into a single bar, *something* is going to get truncated.
<Dart> mpt, its all messed up xD
<seiflotfy> DBO, dude when is the stuff fixed that would allow me to create jumplists
<DBO> when someone gets time
<didrocks> kamstrup: nice, you found a contributor for ~ ? ;)
<dbarth> apinheiro_lunch: you're not having anymore, are you? ;)
<apinheiro> dbarth, tell me
<Cimi> smspillaz: ?
<apinheiro> didrocks, you here?
<didrocks> apinheiro: sure, quite busy with the unity release, but here :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, well just asking if someone is working on the lose focus thing
<apinheiro> I think that my problem is related with that
<apinheiro> orca is failing
<apinheiro> because for example
<apinheiro> sometimes you press alt+f1
<kvalo> kenvandine: hi. a new release: https://launchpad.net/indicator-network/trunk/0.3.7
<didrocks> apinheiro: I'll continue looking at this starting Monday (I'm not there tomorrow)
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: 0 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/0)
<apinheiro> and you receive a focus lose instead of a focus in
<apinheiro> and sometimes you press Esc
<apinheiro> and you get a focus in
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, you don't get the right focus event, can be related, but not quite sure. Anyway, I know which part of the code sent you that, so hopefully we can have a look later at it
<apinheiro> didrocks, well, i mostly use the signals OnStartFocus
<apinheiro> and OnEndFocus
<didrocks> apinheiro: for now, I can see that it's really the launcher which gets focus and as we creates the window each time it's shown, it can be a windowmanager thing trying to give the focus
<apinheiro> to know if the object has the focus or not
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, there are sent then
<didrocks> apinheiro: so, I'll look at that closely on Monday
<apinheiro> didrocks, so there is already a bug reported?
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, and quite a lot of dups :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, I can create one, and share at least whay I discovered
<didrocks> apinheiro: look for it, should be easy to find
<apinheiro> didrocks, ah ok, so I don't add more noise to the launchpad
<robtaylor> smspillaz: so, can I ask, what do you do for testing work on master?
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<apinheiro> I will just add some comments on any of those bugs
<apinheiro> didrocks, thanks, I will let you alone with the release
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, keep you in touch on Monday!
<robtaylor> didrocks: maybe you can help me? :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: i'm trying to find a good way to hack on git master and install sensibly alongside the ubuntu packaging without always copying my patches over and rebuilding the package...
<robtaylor> didrocks: what do you do?
<didrocks> robtaylor: I don't really know about that. I tend to use my package only to keep a clean install TBH :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: and knowning the compiz cmake rules, it's not that nice to have mutiples install at once
<robtaylor> didrocks: ah, i guess you might say that ;)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<robtaylor> didrocks: yeah, i'm finding that out. its not pretty in there
<didrocks> robtaylor: I only install in /usr/local for nux and unity/places
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah, I had to fix a lot of corner cases in the cmake for building the first 0.9 revision
<robtaylor> didrocks: i always hit interesting cases with build systems, as I tend to use stow for my /usr/local to keep things sane
<didrocks> yeah, it's "interesting" :)
<smspillaz> robtaylor: what do yuo mean?
<robtaylor> smspillaz: well, do have do a /usr/local install?
<smspillaz> robtaylor: oh
<smspillaz> robtaylor: I usually install in ~/Applications/Compiz
<smspillaz> and adjust paths accordingly
<robtaylor> adjust paths?
<njpatel> apinheiro, DBO  and jaytaoko  can help resolve the focus issues with a11y and latest nux/unity
<robtaylor> i'm getting tripped up by how compiz is picking up its plugins, it seems
<apinheiro> njpatel, well afaik is not only a a11y thing
<apinheiro> didrocks was one of the first realizing it
<apinheiro> he said that he will check that on Monday
<njpatel> didrocks, apinheiro, Ah, okay, so what's the issue?
<apinheiro> so it would be to coordinate all people ;)
<apinheiro> njpatel, it seems that the launcher is not getting the focus properly
<apinheiro> in my case
<apinheiro> I use the signals OnStartFocus
<apinheiro> and OnEndFocus
<apinheiro> to check if the launcher receives/lose the focus
<apinheiro> right now
<apinheiro> if I do a Alt+f1
<apinheiro> I receive a OnEndFocus
<apinheiro> and with a Esc
<njpatel> interesting, jaytaoko DBO does that ring a bell? ^
<apinheiro> I receive a OnStartFocus
<DBO> sounds like good sir taoko hooked up the signals backwards
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: let me try to reproduce
<apinheiro> didrocks told me that he noticed that "something" is grabbing the focus
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, if you enable a11y
<apinheiro> and g_debug is there
<apinheiro> you would see on the terminal some messages when a object receives/lose the focus
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: how do I enable a11y?
<AndreaAzzarone> what about adding a "Umount" quicklist menu item to the device icon?
<apinheiro> system->preferences->assistive technologies
<apinheiro> or gconftool-2 --set "/desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility" -t bool true
<AndreaAzzarone> *icons
<apinheiro> but you would require to logout
<apinheiro> as it is required at-spi to be running before
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: ok, I will log out. brb
<robtaylor> smspillaz: can you claify on 'adjust paths' please? :)
<smspillaz> robtaylor: oh, as in PKG_CONFIG_PATH etc
<smspillaz> I'll give you my dev-shell script
<smspillaz> sec
<jcastro> njpatel: congrats! \o/
<jcastro> now let's get through these branches! :)
<robtaylor> smspillaz: awesome :)
<smspillaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581647/
<smspillaz> that in your .bashrc ... "devmode" will set up everything for ~/Applications/Compiz
<robtaylor> smspillaz: how do you deal with the plugins? just install all of them from source?
<smspillaz> robtaylor: there's a script to do it all
<smspillaz> robtaylor: git clone git://git.compiz.org/users/soreau/scripts
<robtaylor> smspillaz: ah, that's what i need :)
<robtaylor> smspillaz: you know, using stow in /usr/local is probably a bit easier than the ~/Applications/ route.. =)
<smspillaz> robtaylor: not really, since the default PATH is in /usr/local
<smspillaz> so if your local build gets screwed up, you're not always logging into a local build
<robtaylor> smspillaz: ah, good point.
<robtaylor> loicm: so, bug 729597 goes away for me if i disable modesetting
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729597 in unity (Ubuntu) "[natty-alpha3] [LiveCD] compiz crash on boot, unity fails to start, installation impossible" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729597
<robtaylor> loicm: unfortunatly, so does unity..
<loicm> robtaylor: interesting...
<loicm> loicm: what about other OpenGL based applications?
<loicm> robtaylor actually...
<robtaylor> loicm: talking to yourself? ;)
<loicm> :)
<robtaylor> loicm: don't know yet..
<robtaylor> loicm: it's entirely possible i'm seeing a different bug, as i'm on ATI, and this was reported on intel
<njpatel> jcastro, urgh, I thought we reviewed the branches?
<njpatel> jcastro, we were a man short today so maybe we missed some
<njpatel> will get them reviewed and merged tomorrow
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~slash-m3/unity/fix-bug-730623/+merge/53189
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 53189 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "kernel 2.6.15-26 breaks video4linux apps" [Medium,Invalid]
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~thjaeger/unity/raise-maximized/+merge/52644
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 52644 in deskbar-applet (Ubuntu) "Web Bookmarks extension fails to find bookmark with keyword" [Medium,Fix released]
<robtaylor> loicm: oh, no wasn't the modesetting that fixed it, it was compiz not starting. hah. hmm
<robtaylor> didrocks: you might know this - is there a blacklist system we could use to switch off modesetting when we see certain graphics cards?
<BigWhale> is there such thing as 'stable daily build' ppa for unity?
<BigWhale> Something that is bleeding edge, but not broken. :)
<robtaylor> BigWhale: surely there's no such thing? ;)
<BigWhale> Well, it should be! :>
<robtaylor> BigWhale: bleeding edge *and* not broken? =)
<robtaylor> that's pretty hopeful..
<aruiz> BigWhale, you can't have a pony
<BigWhale> Hey, I wasn't asking for a pony... I was asking for unicorn!
<robtaylor> BigWhale: actually, if you want the latest unity packages, and your using natty, you already have them
<BigWhale> Underwater unicorn! Har har
<BigWhale> robtaylor, I am using natty yes..
<BigWhale> hm.. there's unity/daily .. let's try this ...
<dbarth> klattimer: everything ok for releasing ido and indicator-datime?
<klattimer> dbarth: yep, unless you want todays branch merged first
<dbarth> kenvandine: do you need me to roll tarballs for any of those?
<dbarth> klattimer: what's left unmerged?
<klattimer> dbarth: lp:~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/nopwdprompt
<dbarth> klattimer: all reviewed already, or do you need reviews still?
<klattimer> recently pushed
<klattimer> just removes the password prompt to stop a segv in eds-ui
<klattimer> very simple, you could review it in seconds ;)
<kenvandine> dbarth, klattimer: we did releases for both ido and indicator-datetime yesterday
<kenvandine> but i would be happy to do another today :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: it's as very small patch to indicator-datetime
<klattimer> its up to dbarth if it's worth it, it's a fix for his bug ;)
<kenvandine> klattimer, did you see my ramblings this morning?
<klattimer> kenvandine: nope?
<klattimer> where should I have seen them?
<kenvandine> here
<kenvandine> i'll paste in a PM
<kenvandine> hang on
<dbarth> klattimer: i know, but i haven't tested that yet
<klattimer> kenvandine: k
<dbarth> klattimer: well, no it still crashes here; the service that is, not the indicator
<dbarth> klattimer: anyway, if there was a release for both yesterday that's already that
<dbarth> klattimer: i'll send further infos about the crash later today; switching to another call now
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, are you around?
<stefano-palazzo> the unity-places-python example doesn't run, doesn't show an error message; I wondered if you might help me sort it out
<BigWhale> *sigh* gnome-settings-daemon is on strike again ...
<Omega> OK, I'm getting the black screen now.
<Omega> Daekdroom: It wasn't gdm or upstart it seems :< (I got the blackscreen even with them version locked)
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: hi, here now
<stefano-palazzo> hi
<Daekdroom> Omega, I recall someone filing a report on it and the bug state is "Fix released", but earlier today it still happened to me.
<Daekdroom> Omega, apparently it's the upstart update that broke gdm, let me find the report
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, so, I'm working on my project now - everything seems to run very well indeed. When I first tried it out, I couldn't get it to display any changes to the model.
<Daekdroom> bug 735805
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, I think it had something to do with the order I did things in
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: right, there is some trickiness in getting unity and everything restarted in the right order
<Omega> Daekdroom: I had them both locked and it happened (unless I locked the faulty version)
<Omega> Anyway, I'm in a tty survivng.
<stefano-palazzo> Oh okay, so you know about my problems already? kamstrup
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: but don't hesitate to report stuff you find odd or anything, I'm most interested in having the best developer experience
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: maybe :-)
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: and yes, i know, api docs - coming up :-)
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: so is it a secret project, or can you spill some goodness? :-)
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, I suppose I'm going to have slightly more trouble once I start with different categories and so on
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, sure, I'm writing an lense for AskUbuntu.com; at the minute, I'm just doing an API search (in two minutes it'll be a google site-search) for questions, for each one of them append a new icon - more to come
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: yeah, categories (aka sections) are maybe not the easiest concept to grok from an API pow, but once you get it it's pretty simple
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: haha, awesome
<stefano-palazzo> Oh one thing raised by Jorge a few minutes ago; Can I get rid of the springboard-icon and have one in the dash instead?
<stefano-palazzo> (it's not called springboard anymore, is it ;))
<jcastro> no it's the launcher again
<stefano-palazzo> that's the one
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, I really like the API so far, by the way; (the parts I checked out) behave exactly as I expected them to behave
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: thanks, that's really nice to know
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: i've written some quite powerful API wrappers for the Python Dee bindings
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: there's a demo of the features here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee/trunk/view/head:/examples/pythontricks.py
<stefano-palazzo> great!
<stefano-palazzo> that code looks brilliant; I'm sure It's going to be useful once I know what Dee is ;-)
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: hehe, indeed
<stefano-palazzo> now I'm running into a UX problem. I need to somehow show a meaningful title from the google search result, which is too long. "programming - how do ... python" doesn't look helpful at all
<spikeb> heh it isn't
<soreau> Ok guys, what is the magic incarnation to get unity panels to appear in natty?
<spikeb> unity --plz-2-work
<spikeb> ;)
<soreau> I am having 'unity-panel-service: No process found'
<soreau> and unity is looking very unfriendly
<soreau> this message appears when running 'unity --replace'
<coz_> hey all
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: yeah, The API has the concept of "Renderers", for your situation you'd probably request that the Unity shell use a different renderer than the default to display your results... Only problem - we haven't got around to implementing alternative renderers yet :-/ Sorry dude...
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: But if you file a bug against 'unity' describing your problem I'll back you up
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, sure, I'll do that when I know more - and once we've thought about what sort of experience this should be
<stefano-palazzo> I already have something quite usable, this is pretty rocking
<Omega> Can anyone reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/736586
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736586 in ayatana-scrollbar "The scrolling buttons don't always work on a touchpad" [Undecided,New]
<htorque> hello everyone! i'm experiencing bug 724986 with opera, but other than with other applications the launcher stays open until i close opera. is this an underlying problem with opera (i.e., should i report this upstream)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724986 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher reveals when customizing Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724986
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: wicked!
<kamstrup> htorque: i think you should file a separate bug
<kamstrup> htorque: it might be the same, but again it might not
<kamstrup> htorque: and by "bug" i mean against Unity in LP
<aruiz> kenvandine, ping :-)
<kenvandine> aruiz, pong
<aruiz> kenvandine, all shortcuts are fixed now, in fact, they are more correct than in LibreOffice
<aruiz> kenvandine, I'm rolling a tarball
<aruiz> kenvandine, LO is not localizing the Shortcuts, my stuff gives the correct shortcuts
<aruiz> :P
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> rock on
<aruiz> kenvandine, after this tarball, I'm cleaning up the code a bit and do a 0.1.0
<aruiz> kenvandine, we should get people to test this
<aruiz> kenvandine, also, I depend now on x11.pc and xproto.pc
<kenvandine> ok
 * aruiz makes the release
<htorque> kamstrup, thanks, will do
<aruiz> kenvandine, tarball rolled
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> thx
 * aruiz does the dance of all blockers fixed
<kenvandine> aruiz, still no hope for appmenus in the new document UI right?
<aruiz> kenvandine, gah!!! regression!!! don't package this :-)
<aruiz> kenvandine, no hope indeed
<kenvandine> ok... i'll hold off
<kenvandine> 0.0.9 coming? :-D
<aruiz> kenvandine, in any case, is not a big issue, the new document UI used to be hidden from the main menu with OpenOffice in Maverick
<aruiz> I'm assuming it'll be the same in Natty
<aruiz> I filed a bug about that
<aruiz> kenvandine, most people go to the Writer/Calc/Whatnot item in the menu
<jcastro> kamstrup: I got stefano-palazzo's place working
<jcastro> it's pretty /awesome/
<aruiz> kenvandine, or double click in a document
<kenvandine> yeah
<aruiz> kenvandine, so yeah, it will be nice, but it's not important IMHO
<aruiz> kenvandine, yeah 0.0.9 comming
<aruiz> kenvandine, I forgot to push something in one of my branches
<kamstrup> jcastro: ha
<kamstrup> jcastro: sweet! \o/
<jcastro> it works great
<jcastro> I am encoding a video of it now
<kamstrup> jcastro: damn man, this makes my day!
<jcastro> dude
<jcastro> you should see how it works, it's SOOOO slick
<jcastro> kamstrup: is there a way to make the icon for a place not show up in the launcher? I suspect for some of them people will just want to ++ their dash but not having it show up
<kamstrup> jcastro: indeed put ShowEntry=false in the .place file
<jcastro> perfect
<Omega> jcastro: Let is know when that video's done :>
<kamstrup> jcastro: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses#Registration for the gory details
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: FYI^
<jcastro> kamstrup: http://blip.tv/dashboard/episode/4916738
<aruiz> kenvandine, tarball rolled
<kenvandine> aruiz, thx
<aruiz> phew
<aruiz> :-)
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, thanks a lot
<kamstrup> jcastro: I need a blip.tv account to see it?
<jcastro> oh sorry, still processing
<kamstrup> jcastro: processing time is probably quadrupled because I am refresh-flooding them
<jcastro> http://blip.tv/file/get/Castrojo-AUPrototypePlace697.ogv
<jcastro> can you get to that?
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, so, I need a reffering site for the google-search API. I've put "unity.ubuntu.com" as a referrer to avoid abuse errors, now I should sign up for an API key. Is it proper for me to use "unity.ubuntu.com" for this?
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: dunno... jcastro ^^?
<jcastro> that's a good question
<jcastro> ayatana-dev I think would be appropriate
<jcastro> we should sort that out quickly
<jcastro> I'll ask dbarth to respond
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, please do, I'm having a productivity-spree, better not interrupt it with signing up for the list and all that
<stefano-palazzo> if you don't mind; else I'm just going to do it later - google's happy for now
<stefano-palazzo> :)
<kamstrup> jcastro: yup that worked - wicked!
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: nice work!
<stefano-palazzo> hey thanks :)
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: I'll do it
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: showing it to jono now
<kenvandine> aruiz, did you bzr add lo-menubar-0.0.8.tar.bz2
<kenvandine> ?
<aruiz> did I?
<kenvandine> it is in my merge for some reason :)
<kenvandine> i didn't go looking though
<aruiz> kenvandine, no, I didn't
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> good :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, ah, damn distcheck
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, waf is not as clever as autotools in this regard
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> aruiz, well 0.0.9 is awesome!
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> great work!
<aruiz> thanks a lot
<aruiz> I'll spend some time cleaning up the code before 0.1.0
<aruiz> it's a bit messy at the moment and I want it to be maintanable
<aruiz> kenvandine, is it okay if I replace the tarball?
<kenvandine> aruiz, go ahead
<kenvandine> aruiz, tell me when it is up
<soreau> It's funny how something named unity can have quite the opposite effect
<aruiz> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> aruiz, thx
<aruiz> soreau, well, the applications in that shell feel more united
<aruiz> soreau, in that regard I'm all for that name :-)
<soreau> aruiz: Yea, when it's working..
<soreau> Most of the time it's too busy making everyone's life a miserable living hell
<aruiz> soreau, it's in development what did you expect?
 * aruiz has to run
<aruiz> kenvandine, poke me over here if you need anything, I'll be back in a while
 * soreau knows no one really wants an answer to that question
<kenvandine> aruiz, all is good
<kamstrup> soreau: it's a *name*, you know dog biscuits are not made out of dogs?
<kamstrup> ;-)
<soreau> kamstrup: Yea, but dogs like dog biscuits
<soreau> unity is just the devil in disguise to come and steal your children in the night
<kamstrup> soreau: but it's unhealthy for them :-)
<soreau> kamstrup: What brand?
<kamstrup> frolick
<soreau> I usually just give them graham crackers
<soreau> nabisco
<kamstrup> soreau: but what "opposite effect" are you refering to exactly?
<soreau> kamstrup: The fact that I'm so frustrated with the project that I've worked for so long on
<soreau> now canonical has come and swept it away, along with the lead developer and turned it into crap mush then stamped their name on it
<jcastro> soreau: what issue do you have with unity?
<jcastro> jono: ok I'm going to put together some instructions for trying the place out
<jono> jcastro, awesome
<kamstrup> soreau: so you worked on the 3d engine or the distro?
<soreau> jcastro: It's total crap to begin with, the system starts and it doesn't know what or where it's panel is so I end up with a wallpaper and cursor. Then I have to start unity-panel-crap manually and it still doesn't work until I start compiz. After that, I try to use the panel. It's completely broken, can't even type in the damn thing
<soreau> compiz crashes when enabling any plugin
<soreau> the natty partitioner wont start and no one has responded to my bug
<jcastro> ok so let's slow down here
<jcastro> a) Partitioner problem isn't unity
<jcastro> how are you starting your desktop? what session are you using? are you up to date, etc?
<soreau> I had to install maverick and do-dist-upgrade thing just to get natty installed because the partitioner refuses to start at all
<soreau> Now it's up-to-date as of today but it's just a complete waste of time and I don't know why I even thought I would be able to help by installing
<kamstrup> soreau: i've had tonnes of issues with unity not starting. They have all been ABI issues because I had stuff installed from source with --prefix=/usr and there have been a long ride of ABI breaks in the unity stack
<soreau> It's default session, but I have to make it my own because it doesn't work by default
<jcastro> jono: ok so stefano-palazzo's going to update the README on it and roll a new tarball
<kamstrup> soreau: with that attitude don't wonder why people don't answer your questions
<jono> jcastro, cool :-)
<soreau> kamstrup: Well for the past three months I've been asking please and trying to be nice and that hasn't worked at all
<jcastro> jono: http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~sfstpala/askubuntu-place.tar.gz
<soreau> i was patient, i waited
<soreau> They have done nothing, so now I'm going to do something
<jcastro> jono: look in the readme there, also, it's a flat file (whoops) so you should make a directory and then unpack it there
<soreau> kamstrup: And now I'm being more assertive but this isn't working either.
<jono> cheers jc
<jono> cheers jcastro
<jcastro> you need to copy this Dee.py from bazaar (you need to click download on the bazaar page, don't wget that)
<soreau> So my synopsis is that, unity sucks and it's tearing the community apart
<jcastro> and then copy things to the right place
<jcastro> soreau: link to your bug reports?
<soreau> jcastro: I don't know how to find them
<soreau> After they're filed, they never send me an email
<soreau> so I know it hasn't been responded to
<jcastro> what's your launchpad username?
<soreau> and it's somewhere in the big stack of ubuntu bugs -> /dev/null
<soreau> jcastro: soreau, I assume
<soreau> I really just cannot believe this
<soreau> Firefox has just disappeared
<jcastro> there's no lp user by that name
<soreau> unmapped and poof
<soreau> it's running, I can hear it, but the window is gone
<soreau> jcastro: try oreaus
<soreau> jcastro: Or is it supposed to be an email address?
<jcastro> that works
<jcastro> I found it
<soreau> How can I even use this if my windows just disappear
<soreau> I guess I'm not supposed to use this
<jcastro> DBO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/587693
<jcastro> and
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 587693 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz: moving grouped windows into another Desktop changes their mutual distance and position" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/587696
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 587696 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz: Moving grouped windows into another Desktops has a strange behaviour" [Undecided,New]
<soreau> Where is my browser window and how do I get it back?
<DBO> jcastro, ugly
<soreau> There should be a way to remap all windows
<soreau> So they don't go MIA
<stefano-palazzo> jono, you can ping me if there are any issues, this code is changing pretty rapidly so please let me know about any errors or anything that bugs you
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: I've got it working just right
<jono> thanks stefano-palazzo, this is cool :-)
<jcastro> going to bang on it for a little bit
<jono> stefano-palazzo, do I still need to install Dee.py?
<jono> or is that now shipped in Natty?
<stefano-palazzo> jono, yes, as of three hours ago you do
<jcastro> kamstrup: how come we need this blingy new Dee? Didn't make a release this week or ... ?
<jono> stefano-palazzo, right, so that requirement will go away with the next Unity upload?
<stefano-palazzo> jono, I suppose so - not sure, kamstrup may know more
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: can you shove it in bzr on lp sometime when you get home or whatever?
 * jcastro schemes
<stefano-palazzo> i will jcastro
<jono> kamstrup, any idea?
<stefano-palazzo> You know, If I could talk to someone who knows a lot about UX for a few minutes, that'd be absolutely brilliant. Do any of you know anyone who may have some time for this?
<stefano-palazzo> I'd hate to have done it all wrong (:
<jcastro> it looks right to me, the only thing is in the lens itself, the top right dropdown thing only shows Questions
<jcastro> maybe that needs to be categories of questions or something
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, Not sure what I can put there at all, even "questions" seems wrong - since I'm showing tags and helpful links
<kamstrup> jcastro: Dee-0.5.16 hit the archives a few hours ago
<stefano-palazzo> And, as it is at the moment, only showing few results seems very nice to me, the right one usually shows up thanks to google
<soreau> What a piece of crap man
<jcastro> soreau: what are you trying to accomplish, getting no help?
<soreau> jcastro: and that doesn't look like any of my bugs
<jcastro> your attitude isn't really helping
<kamstrup> jono, jcastro, stefano-palazzo: Afaik you don't need to install Dee.py since around 0.5.14 or 0.5.16-sumtin
<jcastro> you have a bug, sorry
<soreau> jcastro: Well what am I supposed to say, 'Hey, you guys are doing a really great job! Love all the new crash features!'??
<jcastro> you can start by trying to find a solution to your problem
<jcastro> see if you can find someone else with it
<jcastro> debug it
<jcastro> see if you can get apport to submit crash data
<jcastro> ask someone on the ubuntu bugs mailing list to help you debug it
<nhaines> Can I play too?  UI freeze in in a week, I'm looking forward to seeing the new natty artwork drop in three weeks!  :)
<jono> soreau, relax
<soreau> jono: I'm not sure that's an option right now
<jono> soreau, it is always an option
<jono> it is software
<nhaines> soreau: I know Unity was really breaky in the beginning... I couldn't even run it until two and a half weeks ago.  But it's really shaping up and the devs here do their best to be helpful.
<soreau> partitioner bug is a *big* problem for me
<jono> soreau, not denying it is a problem, but there is no reason we can't all be friends :-)
<soreau> jono: Shyea, I wish
<soreau> nhaines: Where? Could you please tell me where there is help
<soreau> I would like to find this magical place
<kamstrup> soreau: why are you here?
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: I'll have a think of what sections should be where.
<kamstrup> soreau: is it because you want help or is it because you want to flame random people?
<soreau> kamstrup: I want unity to quit vomiting on my desktop and actually work
<kamstrup> soreau: so it's the latter
<stefano-palazzo> thanks jcastro
<soreau> I can't even startx without it screwing me
<jcastro> soreau: you might want to consider testing 11.04 wehn it's closer to release
<soreau> jcastro: When's that going to be, october?
<kamstrup> soreau: if you lacak the technical skills to run with a devel release - then don't run a devel release
<soreau> Because by the looks of it, it needs another good 6 months in the oven
<nhaines> soreau: the Unity devs here are nice and helpful, but they need information if they're going to look into bugs and other problem.s
<nhaines> soreau: and the partitioner has nothing to do with Unity.
<nhaines> soreau: does a daily live CD run okay?
<soreau> nhaines: What other information can I provide? I start the system and it's mouse cursor and wallpaper. unity can't find/start it's panel-service and even after manually starting it, it still doesn't work until I killall -9 unity and start compiz
<soreau> nhaines: I wish I could figure out how to get a daily cd
<nhaines> soreau: I can help with that.
<vish> !daily
<ubot5> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<soreau> it's so slow to download, it takes like 10 hours
<nhaines> vish: aw, no fun.  :)
<soreau> nhaines: I'm still listening
<vish> ;)
<nhaines> soreau: so take the latest one you have and use zsync to just grab the changes.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<nhaines> soreau: did you say you upgraded from maverick to natty?  What steps did you take to do this?
<soreau> I just know I'm going to end this day by killing someone
<soreau> nhaines: I had to install maverick just to do--dist-upgrade or whatever because natty's partitioner refuses to start
<nhaines> soreau: what was your natty installation source?
<soreau> nhaines: I am working on it
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, maybe the first section could be "Get Answers", containing all you see now, and the second section could be "Currently on AskUbuntu", containing newest, active, highest voted, your profile and so on
<soreau> Trying to find my browser here
<soreau> what's the diff with -live
<nhaines> soreau: that's the one you want.  The other is the alternate install CD.
<nhaines> Good for upgrading (has packages) and fun stuff (lets you set advanced install options).
<soreau> Bah
<soreau> This is the one that takes like 234573456834623 hours to download
<soreau> I already downloaded twice and deleted the images out of frustration
<soreau> over the past few months
<soreau> It is killing me very much
<jcastro> you need to upgrade like every day if you're testing, if you're reporting bugs on older images that doesn't work well
<jono> soreau, the culture of our community is constructive discussion and solving of problems - if you are not willing to be constructive, I suggest you try another distro
<jono> it is all Free Software after all :-)
<soreau> Well that's a really poor attitude
<kamstrup> lol
<soreau> I hope you're happy with your stench
<jono> soreau, being constructive, not at all?
<jono> soreau, but bickering and whinging is *not* helpful
<soreau> jono: No, the 'its free so who cares?' part
<jono> soreau, that is not what I said
<jono> <jono> soreau, the culture of our community is constructive discussion and solving of problems
<soreau> <jono> it is all Free Software after all :-) <--
<soreau> That part
<jono> soreau, well, it is
<jono> what I am saying is that if you don't like Ubuntu, no worries, use another distro
<soreau> Besides, I'm not bickering, I'm just complaining and venting and trying to get natty working
<jono> it is not like you have to use closed source
<soreau> I don't understand why you need a new image and updates wont work
<nhaines> soreau: I'm not sure I'd agree with the third one.
<jono> soreau, right, and frustrating is fine, but show some respect
<nhaines> soreau: a new image will run in memory.  If it works, then we know we can look at your configuration on your system.
<jono> soreau, we are just asking you to be nice and constructive in solving the problems you are experiencing :-)
<nhaines> soreau: As a troubleshooting step it narrows things down immensely.
<jcastro> yeah sounds like you should just try a new liveCD
<nhaines> soreau: and take this in the spirit intended, but if a new liveCD works, then the Ubuntu devs can continue to focus on existing bugs rather than older ones that have already been solved.
<Davidc_3> stefano-palazzo, I'm testing your place, it looks great. I haven't been able to read the full conversation here, but a nice feature would be a differentiation between answered and unanswered questions.
<nhaines> soreau: and you might find that you have a working installer and environment in a new live CD.  That would be less stressful for you as well.  :)
<soreau> nhaines: Yes yes yes, I know. It's just IRL issues that I really can't do anything about and I just feel like strangling something in close proximity
<jcastro> Davidc_3: we were just thinking about that
<Davidc_3> jcastro, oh great :)
<jcastro> Davidc_3: we just had another idea
<jcastro> let's say you get an error dialog
<jcastro> in a program
<jcastro> wouldn't it be awesome if you could just highlight the text, drag and drop it on the place
<jcastro> and have it do a search on that text
<jcastro> automatically
<Davidc_3> Absolutely cool.
<jcastro> nhaines: high five me, you know that rocks.
<nhaines> soreau: I wish I could help with the IRL issues.  All I can do is give the advice that sometimes that's a good time to walk away from computer testing for a while and clear your mind.
 * nhaines high fives jcastro.
<stefano-palazzo> Davidc_3, We've been discussing unanswered question in the AskUbuntu chat, it's definitely up for debate and on our minds - thanks a lot for the suggestion
<jcastro> Davidc_3: an easy one to sort now would be the sections (the dropdown thing on the top right)
<jcastro> that's pretty straightforward
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, sorry to bother you again, How can I get the currently active section in the _update_results_model callback?
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: let me see...
<stefano-palazzo> oh right, that's one thing that isn't obvious ;)
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: you need the entry to get at that
<kamstrup> entry.props.active_section I think
<Davidc_3> jcastro, Indeed.
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: and then to listen for changes somthing like entry.connect("notify::active-section", my_callback, arg...)
<Davidc_3> stefano-palazzo, your code is very instructive. As I'm a python noob trying to make a place. :)
<jcastro> Davidc_3: awesome dude, you came to the right place.
<jcastro> Davidc_3: what are the chances that you know the google doc API?
<Davidc_3> jcastro, I don't.
<jcastro> Davidc_3: we have a list of ideas if you want to take a shot at one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Ideas
<Davidc_3> jcastro, yep. Mine is the Library one.
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, that seems to work, it gives me a gobject.GParamSpec, am I on the page?
<jcastro> Davidc_3: ah, rock
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: right - you get the object and a paramspec as arguments - normally you just ignore those
<jcastro> kamstrup: wrt what I said before, is it possible to pass things from the clipboard into a place?
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: just look up the value manually like entry.props.active_section inside the changed callback
<kamstrup> jcastro: hmmmm... afaik you have to manually poll the clipboard... it's some deeper X issue I think... DBO prolly knows the gritty details
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, that works great, thanks for your time
<DBO> what now?
<kamstrup> DBO: hehe, there's not way to get callbacks "on-clipboard-changed" right?
<DBO> no
<kamstrup> one has to manually poll it
<DBO> well...
<DBO> you can be exceptionally evil if you desire
<DBO> but no, not really
<kamstrup> lol
<Davidc_3> #noobquestion can't you ask, let's say, parcellite for that?
<jcastro> yeah but something that works ootb is preferable
<jcastro> anyway, that'd be UDS-O-discussion territory
<DBO> kamstrup, btw, Im just flattered you think I might know more than you on anything :P
<jcastro> we can probably just concentrate on basic ones for now, then collect a bunch of things Place authors want
<jfi> kenvandine, Hi! Is your unity code for xchat is available somewhere? I would to take a look exactly to the way your are detecting a nickname in a canal.
<kamstrup> DBO: nah, when it comes to X, you're like the sage in book :-)
<DBO> thats like being the best at Ebola
<kamstrup> DBO: lol, and with that I bid you goodnight :-D
<danyR> stefano-palazzo: just tried your askubuntu place, looking great. congratulations :)
<rbnswartz> DBO you around?
<jcastro> DBO: I'm in -meeting, ALL SET.
#ayatana 2011-03-18
<Cimi> kklimonda: I've fixed murrine for transmission...
<Cimi> kklimonda: I didn't see you already pushed a patch, I just had time to work on that
<kklimonda> Cimi: can you still post a patch to the bug? Your solution may be better than the one written by T develope (I remember him saying that it's a workaround)
<Cimi> kklimonda: just update murrine's package
<kklimonda> ah, it's in murrine? great :)
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> it's a workaround
<Cimi> bug is in cairo I think
<Cimi> I'm using a lower quality rendering for cellrenderers
<Cimi> (I0m now using)
<kenvandine> Cimi, i uploaded overlay-scrollbars release to the ppa
<Cimi> kenvandine: I've also patched murrine to speedup things
<Cimi> kenvandine: I don't want to release right now, could you backport from git?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> is it one commit?
<Cimi> kenvandine: yep
<Cimi> plus I would suggest another one for mpt
<kenvandine> which one
<Cimi> http://git.gnome.org/browse/murrine/log/
<Cimi> kenvandine: the two commits from myself
<Cimi> kenvandine: after yours
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> http://git.gnome.org/browse/murrine/commit/?id=9077c76d54b30d89e4b2eaaabd542fd1d9015732
<kenvandine> that one?
<Cimi> kenvandine: plus the ltest
<Cimi> *latest
<kenvandine> yeah
<Daekdroom> I thought the problem was fixed in transmission.
<Cimi> Daekdroom: by a patch applied to transmission
<Cimi> Daekdroom: I've added a workaround in murrine instead
<Daekdroom> yep, applied to transmission according to bug 655024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 655024 in Pango "Using higher cpu usage" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655024
<kenvandine> Cimi, i am uploading the patch for mpt to natty, then i'll upload another version with the scrollbar performance stuff to the ppa until we get the ffe
<Cimi> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> Cimi, ok both uploaded
<Cimi> kenvandine: awesome
<MacSlow> hey folks
<Nitesh> problem with unity launcher http://twitpic.com/4al9uy
<elricL> Hey,I am getting an error when i try to run cmake after the latest pull of unity,any idea how to fix it?
<elricL> pastebin.com/kpCLRdEh
<RAOF> Does compiz segfault for anyone else as soon as the dash tries to display?
<elricL> Hey,I am getting an error when i try to run cmake after the latest pull of unity,any idea how to fix it? pastebin.com/kpCLRdEh
<robtaylor> jaytaoko: any ideas why compiz would be reporting GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing, despite glxinfo claiming otherwise?
<nerochiaro> njpatel: one quick question about .place files. is there any doc for what ShowEntry and ShowGlobal should do ? I recall i had a link to a wiki page at some point but can't find it anymore
<loicm> robtaylor: IIRC compiz checks the GLX extensions (last section in glxinfo) not the server nor the client GLX extensions (1st and 2nd sections in glxinfo)
<robtaylor> loicm: ah, now, is that a bug or deliberate?
<robtaylor> loicm: funnily I'd just figured that out, and was just jumping back to irc to ask if anyone knew why ;)
<njpatel> nerochiaro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses?action=show&redirect=Unity%2FPlaces
<njpatel> nerochiaro, ShowEntry is whether the entry should appear in the launcher and ShowGlobal is whether the entry should be part of global search
<nerochiaro> njpatel: global search is what you get when no place entry is active, right ?
<njpatel> nerochiaro, right, when youpress Super or click on the ubuntu icon
<nerochiaro> njpatel: ok, that helps. thanks
<njpatel> np
 * njpatel restarts
<loicm> robtaylor: :)
<loicm> robtaylor: I think that's deliberate to ensure that both client and server support the extension
<rr0hit> bug 737469  puts forward a nice suggestion according to me. Someone please have a look.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 737469 in unity "Hiding/minimizing windows from the dock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737469
<robtaylor> loicm: well, thats the strange thing, reported as both client and server extentions here
<robtaylor> loicm: but doesn't appear in GLX extentions
<robtaylor> loicm: and weirder, does appear if i switch back on modesetting, but then other bad things happen with EDID reading
<robtaylor> *shrug* flakey drivers :(
<loicm> robtaylor: yeah, that's the main issue...
<jcastro> kamstrup: https://launchpad.net/askubuntu-lense/
<jcastro> njpatel_: ok so when I look at branches, I don't think I am looking at the same thing as you guys are
<jcastro> do you do them over mail or ... ?
<kamstrup> jcastro: sweet, and the code is pretty clean too
<kamstrup> nice work from stefano indeed
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> he's awesome, hope he comes to UDS
<jcastro> kamstrup: didrocks around today? I'd like to sort out this quickly template business
<jcastro> so people can just crank these out
<jcastro> kamstrup: can I do ~.local/share/unity/places?
<jcastro> the directory doesn't seem to exist
<kamstrup> jcastro: no, afaik...
<kamstrup> jcastro: also, places rely on dbus activation, and I don't think you can install .service files under ~/...
<kamstrup> although I could be wrong
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> do the .places need to be in the root dir, I was thinking of just bzr branching right in there so I can update the AU place on the spot and restart unity
<kamstrup> jcastro: the trick is getting the .py files updated on the right path and everything - the .place file rarely needs to change
<costales> hi!
<costales> Anybody can help me with an icon?
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, jc told me about your thoughts on a data-centric view for lenses. If you need any feedback on what sort of hooks an app like mine would need, please feel free to ping me - I have some ideas
<stefano-palazzo> I think the idea is absolutely brilliant by the way :)
<jcastro> DBO: with no neil, can you do some reviews for me?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> point me at them
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~slash-m3/unity/fix-bug-730623/+merge/53189
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 53189 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "kernel 2.6.15-26 breaks video4linux apps" [Medium,Invalid]
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~thjaeger/unity/raise-maximized/+merge/52644
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 52644 in deskbar-applet (Ubuntu) "Web Bookmarks extension fails to find bookmark with keyword" [Medium,Fix released]
<jcastro> ok the bot is just dumb, ignore that
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~slash-m3/unity/fix-bug-728598/+merge/53881
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 53881 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer Crashed on manual partition edit" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jcastro> DBO: last one ^
<DBO> jcastro, all done!
<DBO> need to check CA status
<jcastro> those are all new afaict
<DBO> the last guy signed at least
<DBO> his was the only merge I approved
<jcastro> DBO: any others you think?
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/unity/+activereviews
<fagan> whats the px of the icons in unity someone asked a question on launchpad about it and I cant remember off the top of my head
<robtaylor> loicm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582139/
<loicm> robtaylor: backtrace of Compiz while the bug you work on is happening?
<robtaylor> loicm: yup!
<loicm> robtaylor: is it deadlocked or the mainloop of that thread keeps dispatching sources?
<robtaylor> loicm: just checking now. It could just be that it's spending it's time waiting for vsync =)
<loicm> robtaylor: yes, that's what I'm worndering too
<coz_>  hey all
<robtaylor> loicm: naa, not a hang
<robtaylor> loicm: at least i've got it repoducable now =)
<robtaylor> loicm: guess i need to just start adding shed loads of debug statments =)
<loicm> robtaylor: yeah ...
<loicm> robtaylor: does compiz work reliably when the bug's triggered?
<robtaylor> loicm: compiz runs, but it's not drawing any decoration, shadows, etc
<robtaylor> loicm: i suspect on startup, the session manager's deciding to SIGKILL it, but i'll need more logging to show that
<loicm> robtaylor: and does it composite your windows correctly?
<robtaylor> loicm: well, depends what you mean 'correctly' =), i can click on windows and they come to the front
<robtaylor> but that's about it
<loicm> loicm: maybe compiz fails to init the GL plugins for some reasons
<loicm> just a guess
<robtaylor> loicm: well, the opengl plugin is initialising corectly - that backtrace wouldn't happen if it hadn't
<loicm> was just thinking about that too :)
<loicm> robtaylor: does it happen only when the session manager launches it?
<loicm> robtaylor: does it work when you manually launch it?
<kvalo> kenvandine: hi. here's the new release we talked yesterday: https://launchpad.net/indicator-network/trunk/0.3.8
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 0 not found
<kvalo> haha :)
<robtaylor> loicm: happens on manual launch too
<loicm> robtaylor: ok, and what about other OpenGL applications?
<robtaylor> loicm: glxgears runs fine
<robtaylor> loicm: the opengl plugin won't initialise if there's too much wrong with the gl stack
<robtaylor> loicm: could you pastebin me the plugins you see being loaded on your system?
<kenvandine> kvalo, thx
<robtaylor> hmm, i think i'll have to pick up an intel box over the weekend for comparison sakes =)
<loicm> robtaylor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582160/
<robtaylor> loicm: thanks
<loicm> robtaylor: what's your GPU?
<robtaylor> loicm: Radeon 2100
<robtaylor> loicm: think i might add some debugging help to gnome-session
<robtaylor> loicm: something to log app startup
<DBO> RAOF, can you try latest unity to see if it fixes your crash?
<DBO> RAOF, I mean latest nux, trunk
<DBO> i just pushed the fix
<elricL> Hello, am just looking at the launcher.cpp in unity,can anyone tell me, how the launcher differentiates between left and right clicks?
<dbarth__> elricL: hi, DBO or jaytaoko can tell you
<elricL> well, I thought I could ask now coz,this was supposed to be a Q & A session time. Maybe I am at the wrong channel.
<DBO> elricL, right place
<DBO> I am here
<DBO> MouseDownLogic is the event you are looking for
<DBO> jcastro, Q&A, we have a bite
<jcastro> elricL: hey alright!
<jcastro> elricL: ask away dude!
<DBO> elricL, you'll see in that method we do a nux::GetEventButton (button_flags) when passing on to the LauncherIcon
<DBO> that is what tells us what button it is
<DBO> we probably could do a better job filtering the button presses right now since it is mostly unchecked
<elricL> I got the method a long time ago.Any good to know I can ask more questions. :)
<elricL> edit *Any way good*
<DBO> elricL, super, if you ping me directly I will answer your questions
<jcastro> elricL: what are you working on? Or are you just digging around?
<elricL> DBO , Thats great.
<elricL> jcastro, I thought I could fix one bitesize bug, since I have the weekend free.
<jcastro> awesome!
<jcastro> I like how you roll
<njpatel> Is this the usual Q&A time?
 * njpatel is sitting here too if people have dash questions
<DBO> njpatel, yeah, i dont know actually now that DST is in effect
<DBO> is question time this hour or last hour?
<DBO> DST... the time of year where americans set their clocks back 50 years
<kklimonda> njpatel: is it possible to change the launcher icon dynamically?
<kklimonda> actually, that's probably not dash.. dammit
<jcastro> kklimonda: make him work anyway!
<njpatel> kklimonda, not for natty, no
<njpatel> kklimonda, it's okay, I can answer other stuff too :)
<njpatel> kklimonda, both DBO and I had that function in our respective dock projects and someone will abuse it. Which is fine outside of the window manager, but inside your just going to cause issues
<njpatel> kklimonda, instead of that we added the "emblem" support in libunity
<njpatel> ubuntuone use that
<elricL> jcastro, I am actually interested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/688830
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688830 in unity (Ubuntu) "Select quicklist items with just one right click" [Medium,In progress]
<njpatel> (adds a emblem/badge to the launcher"
<kklimonda> I was thinking of creating a nice looking cpu/temp launcher so I can see how close to burning my laptop is ;)
<njpatel> kklimonda, and see, this is we can't do it :D
<njpatel> kklimonda, we can show progress, maybe you could abuse that?
<kklimonda> njpatel: it'd work too (to som extent) but it won't look as shiney :)
<robtaylor> loicm: well, i'm at least pretty certain it is bug 729597 now. it's randomly started working now. hah.
<kklimonda> I could use counter to display temp, and progress bar to show the cpu frequency
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729597 in unity (Ubuntu) "[natty-alpha3] [LiveCD] compiz crash on boot, unity fails to start, installation impossible" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729597
<njpatel> kklimonda, true :)
<njpatel> kklimonda, that would work
<njpatel> actually, that woudl be nice
<kklimonda> njpatel: will there be a way to create a generic text on launcher? for example to add a °C after temperature?
<jcastro> DBO: any pointers for elricL for bug 68830?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 68830 in hal (Ubuntu) "Writing to CD, doesn't recognise blank disc (dup-of: 66254)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68830
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 66254 in HAL "empty CD not correctly recognized by hal" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66254
<kklimonda> also, changing colors would be nice (but I guess I could add a fire emblem when things get too hot)
<jcastro> DBO: that's bug 688830, whoops
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688830 in unity (Ubuntu) "Select quicklist items with just one right click" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688830
<DBO> jcastro, elricL, hold up, window manager acting up
<kenvandine> kklimonda, speaking of laptop temp... when you said that i was booting mine because it had just overheated building gstreamer
<elricL> Np.
<kenvandine> :)
<jcastro> I bet it's invisible box again
<njpatel> kklimonda, yes, internally the launcher just renders a string, but I think the libunity API takes a uint. unfortunately kamstrup isn't here otherwise we could have bugged him a bit :)
<stefano-palazzo_> Question, after I click an item on my Lens, I get the loading-cursor on the Launcher for a few seconds. Am I doing something wrong or should I report a bug?
<kklimonda> njpatel: generic text would make it possible to present dl/up speed in Transmission in a meaningful way.
<njpatel> kklimonda, right, exactly
<jporsini> kklimonda, natty version of psensor display the temperature in the launcher entry:) https://launchpad.net/~jfi/+archive/psensor-unstable
<loicm> robtaylor: ok good
<jporsini> kklimonda, but that's currently a quick hack, it just displays the temperature of the first sensor which may not be relevant
<kklimonda> jporsini: choosing the right sensor is not that easy :)
<jporsini> kklimonda, well, not so hard in fact
<robtaylor> loicm: well, not really good. means it's a heisenbug
<kklimonda> jporsini: ah, psensor is the application I was going to write. thanks for the link :)
<jporsini> kklimonda, you can display the average temperature, or the temperature chosen by the user...
<kklimonda> jporsini: does it work without lm-sensors?
<jporsini> kklimonda, lm-sensors is used to get the MB and CPU temperature
<kklimonda> (or rather does lm-sensors work with Thinkpads? I do remember that it didn't in the past)
<jporsini> I have a thinkpad w500 and I also tested on several thinkpad
<robtaylor> loicm: though i think there's a clue here. It seems to be something to do with how compiz is choosing which modules to load - or maybe one module getting stuck
<jporsini> kklimonda, it works, but it is quite obvious to understand who is who....
<loicm> robtaylor: ah, quite frustrating then
<kklimonda> kenvandine: heh, I've started setting lower frequency for longer builds to avoid overheating.. but that still sucks
<robtaylor> loicm: yeah, could be a bugger to tie down.
<kenvandine> kklimonda, it rarely happens to me
<kklimonda> jporsini: I'll give it a try later then.. :)
<kenvandine> only when i build packages that go crazy on parallel builds
<kenvandine> like gtk
<loicm> robtaylor: could you please pastebin you "glxinfo -l" output?
<kenvandine> and i guess gstreamer
<loicm> robtaylor: just to see, who knows
<robtaylor> loicm: sure
<robtaylor> one mo
<jporsini> kklimonda, anyway, I am not very sure that using the unity counter is appropriate. I believe that the application-indicator is more useful (the icons change to notify hot temperature)
<jporsini> kklimonda, the important info is "is my computer too hot", knowing the temperature is not so useful (and it is wrong with most of the hardware)
<robtaylor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582200/
<robtaylor> loicm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582200/
<kklimonda> jporsini: I can tell it's too hot just by touching it, what I want to know is if it's just too hot or hot enough to break my damn g84 nvidia ;)
<stefano-palazzo_> Question again, where are the signatures for Dee.SharedModel's  and Unity.PlaceEntryInfo's methods and their signal handlers?
<robtaylor> loicm: i've got to head off now. feeling frustrated! Lets hope I can get this sorted soon...
<jporsini> kklimonda, "too hot" depends on the maximum of the temperature that you have set on the configuration. So, you can put the one you want:)
<loicm> robtaylor: ok, see you then
<stefano-palazzo_> Please ignore my second question, I found them /o  sorry
<elricL> Ubuntu not in gsoc this year?!
<fta> since the last unity update, my side panel turns crazy when a window is too close to it (i use to have xchat aligned with the panel)
<fta> also, as i use follow focus mode, it keeps stealing my focus
<fta> and the cpu sky rockets
<jcastro> fta: he just timed out, I'll snag him when he returns
 * vish lols  @ http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66681148/out-3.ogv
<fta> jcastro, bug 737814
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 737814 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737814
<fta> i guess this time i got a crash file because of the new apport allowing SIGABRT again
<jcastro> vish: dumb question.
<jcastro> if he's reported a bug with apport
<jcastro> why is it New when filed?
<jcastro> you'd think it'd at least be confirmed?
<vish>  "confirmed" is when a second person confirms it..
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but no one looks at New
<vish> yea..
<jcastro> i'm going to try something
<vish> btw, mpt is filing the bugs directly in the upstream task.. (if that was what you were referring to..)
<vish> not using apport..
<jcastro> I just assign it directly to DBO
<jcastro> let's see what happens
<AndreaAzzarone> hi, what about this? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=441608.0;attach=105388
<spikeb> Couldn't tell ya, since you have to be logged in to see it
<AndreaAzzarone> Sorry! Lookt here:http://img823.imageshack.us/i/keepinlauncher.png/
<AndreaAzzarone> * http://img823.imageshack.us/i/keepinlauncher.png/
<spikeb> looks good.
<AndreaAzzarone> it only works when we set OnlyMounted in Devices Settings ;)
<AndreaAzzarone> It complies with the design?
<rbnswartz> DBO are you free for a moment?
#ayatana 2011-03-19
<greendroid> hey, I'm new to the whole open source coding thing but thought it'd be a good challenge for a project, so I have a question, when I pull the code for unity to start working on the bugs and stuff,do you guys setup a separate Ubuntu installation where you compile and test Unity or do you use the same setup for normal work and compiling/testing/coding
<humphreybc> Does anybody else feel that Unity's pulse animation when you click an item on the launcher isn't prominent enough of an effect to show something is /happening?/
<humphreybc> I personally prefer launchers/docks where the item "jumps" our bounces to show that it's doing something. But the pulse just seems... too easy to miss.
<Muscovy> It ought to be more prominent.
<Muscovy> Even just if the pulse was stronger.
<humphreybc> I might email the list about this
<humphreybc> okay, sent. Let me know if you get the email... I haven't posted to Ayatana in months, so not sure if I'm still subscribed or whatever.
<vish> humphreybc: they want to change the default to "No backlight" and so if the app is starting the 'pulse' should be more visible..
<zniavre_> good morning
<zniavre_> in the launcher panel the applications "thing" is empty , how to reset it please , im using unity-2d
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/eriWc.png   > this is not correct application "thing"
<zniavre> what to do when a bug affect you is marked fixed when it's not?
<zniavre> bug 721264
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 721264 in unity (Ubuntu) "add super shortcuts to the launcher - logic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721264
<zniavre> bug 706754
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 706754 in unity-2d (Ubuntu Natty) "[dash] search yields no results (natty only)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706754
<humphreybc> Any plans for the launcher colours to inherit GTK scheme too?
<humphreybc> Unity looks a bit weird with the Radiance theme set as the dock is still dark but everything else (panel included) is light.
<humphreybc> also, wouldn't it be better if hitting the Super key once showed the launcher and twice showed the dash? Sometimes I just want to show the launcher, and not the dash.
<AndreaAzzarone> Hi, i have made a proposal to merge branch, but here: https://code.launchpad.net/~arlecchino92/unity/launcher-devices-improvement/+merge/54100
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54100 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem crashes everytime changing its preferences (dup-of: 41099)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 41099 in totem (Ubuntu) "[dapper][totem-xine] when I try to change connection speed it crashes" [Medium,Invalid]
<AndreaAzzarone> it shows "Text conflict in src/unityshell.cpp"
<AndreaAzzarone> is a very very simple conflict! What should I do?
<coz_>  hey all
<stefano-palazzo> Unity.LauncherEntry.get_for_desktop_id("askubuntu.place")
<stefano-palazzo> Is this supposed to work?
<Dart> In dash, numpad Enter key never works on highlighted item.
<Omega> In the dash, when I click on Internet Apps, I get into Developer Toors
<rbnswartz> DBO you in?
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> whats up
<rbnswartz> DBO: Yeah bzr keeps messing up on me and I can't upload so I sent you a patch via email again. Wondering if you got it.
<DBO> uhm, maybe, sometimes my mail slips through the cracks
<DBO> yeah I got it
<DBO> will look at it today
<rbnswartz> I have had problems compiling and testing because compiz breaks every time I update. But according to everything I've asked on IRC it should work fine. I understand that this is not the best but it is the best I can do at the moment
<DBO> compiz breaks?
<rbnswartz> yup it crashes on login
<rbnswartz> and with unity that essentially means no desktop
<DBO> yeah that pretty much is what it means
<DBO> you should figure out why unity not working for you :)
<rbnswartz> Would the fact that I'm running on a NVIDIA mean anything?
<DBO> not really
<rbnswartz> I've had problems with compiz crashing as well as the window manager on 10.10 on the same machine.
<rbnswartz> I should add that it only crashes occasionally
<rbnswartz> Possibly a hardware issue?
<rbnswartz> I've got to go DBO I'll check into my compiz issues. If you have any questions on the patch you have my email address.
<Omega> humphreybc-ipad: When you want to bring up the sidepanel only, you have to hold in the super button.
<humphreybc-ipad> Omega: Oh really
<Omega> Yep.
<Omega> I saw you mention that a few days ago.
<Omega> But, I kept missing you.
<humphreybc-ipad> Yeah, been a bit busy. I guess holding it makes sense, but I'm not sure. Have to think about it. I'd say punching once to do the first simple thing then holding would be an extra trigger for the extra bit, ie, show the dash
<Omega> Well, the launcher comes up on press, the dash comes up if it is released before the launcher is fully revealed.
#ayatana 2011-03-20
<AndreaAzzarone> hi! is there a good tutorial about nux?
<rr0hit> currently for an application to be able to display systray icon, it has to be added to a whitelist. Is it expected that while installing such applications, the whitelist key be updated? Will all such packages need repackaging? I ask because of bug 738551
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 738551 in istanbul (Ubuntu) "istanbul doesn't launch under unity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738551
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, you know I can't share statistics
<stefano-palazzo> hakuna matata
<stefano-palazzo> *cough*
<bubblegummybear> hi
<bubblegummybear> why is the menubar always hidden unless you hover it?
<Daekdroom> bubblegummybear, because it shares space with the titlebar.
<Daekdroom> or, in other words, design decision
<bubblegummybear> it should always be visible
<bubblegummybear> there's no reason to show the title
<Daekdroom> Maximized windows only show the title in the titlebar.
<bubblegummybear> not good
<bubblegummybear> what's the use of that?
<bubblegummybear> why not have the menus visible at all times?
<Moc> Hi
#ayatana 2017-03-19
<anhhungbolao> wow hello
